# Amazingcase for increasing gun ownership in America



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 20, 2018)

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=2&ved=0ahUKEwjfztbVtcraAhVCpFkKHQllAs8QtwIINjAB&url=http://abc13.com/father-kills-armed-robber-threatening-his-family-/2751065/&usg=AOvVaw0spd6IaE0usozG3-kVHczI


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 20, 2018)

*Woman grabs gun after finding front door open. Intruder lunges at her — and she pulls the trigger.*
_




_
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.theblaze.com/news/2018/04/20/woman-grabs-gun-after-finding-front-door-open-intruder-lunges-at-her-and-she-pulls-the-trigger/amp&ved=0ahUKEwjTzYOEtcraAhVPOKwKHYojC0MQqUMINzAF&usg=AOvVaw0G7h-PyWdzDVJd0To8lJBY


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 21, 2018)

This County Just Declared Itself A 'Sanctuary' For Gun Owners
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.dailywire.com/news/29679/country-just-declared-itself-sanctuary-guns-amanda-prestigiacomo?amp&ved=0ahUKEwi_nsKfvsvaAhUJSa0KHZ7cAn4QqUMILjAC&usg=AOvVaw3fK3uiJlDlItZGVASnXnpa&ampcf=1


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 21, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> This County Just Declared Itself A 'Sanctuary' For Gun Owners
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.dailywire.com/news/29679/country-just-declared-itself-sanctuary-guns-amanda-prestigiacomo?amp&ved=0ahUKEwi_nsKfvsvaAhUJSa0KHZ7cAn4QqUMILjAC&usg=AOvVaw3fK3uiJlDlItZGVASnXnpa&ampcf=1


The real problem, both in discussions of mass shootings and in discussions of gun control, is that too many people are too committed to a vision to allow mere facts to interfere with their beliefs, and the sense of superiority that those beliefs give them.--Sowell


----------



## tenacious (Apr 21, 2018)

Guess I'm just kinda feeling the whole premise of this whole article is a little bit silly.  I mean, I can point to someone who drank and smoked their entire life... guess that must mean I it must be fine for everyone else?  They are just pointing to a few cases that back up what they are saying.

That said, I'm totally down to being convince more guns is a good thing.  I don't believe it, but if you got a real argument then let's hear it.  Like is there less crime or gun deaths in places like Alaska, Texas and Oklahoma where guns are legal?  Maybe if you could point to some stats like that I might be convinced more guns is a good thing.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 21, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Guess I'm just kinda feeling the whole premise of this whole article is a little bit silly.  I mean, I can point to someone who drank and smoked their entire life... guess that must mean I it must be fine for everyone else?  They are just pointing to a few cases that back up what they are saying.
> 
> That said, I'm totally down to being convince more guns is a good thing.  I don't believe it, but if you got a real argument then let's hear it.  Like is there less crime or gun deaths in places like Alaska, Texas and Oklahoma where guns are legal?  Maybe if you could point to some stats like that I might be convinced more guns is a good thing.


The thing you don't and won't fathom, we don't need to prove anything, we have the US Constitution on our side, what have you got? 
Made up facts followed up with fake news?


----------



## tenacious (Apr 21, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> The thing you don't and won't fathom, we don't need to prove anything, we have the US Constitution on our side, what have you got?
> Made up facts followed up with fake news?


Ahh right.  The old just say fake news and then you get to make up your own facts.  lol you guys are too funny.  Also your interpretation of the 2nd amendment has already been shown wrong in court...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 21, 2018)

Dick’s solves their gun problem in an unusual fashion
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://hotair.com/archives/2018/04/21/dicks-solves-gun-problem-unusual-fashion/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwivjZTti8zaAhUSKKwKHY7pDBoQqUMIMTAD&usg=AOvVaw0wLJxnpiifE9siZn60qUs9


----------



## nononono (Apr 21, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Ahh right.  The old just say fake news and then you get to make up your own facts.  lol you guys are too funny.  Also your interpretation of the 2nd amendment has already been shown wrong in court...


*Your post is " Fake News " and you are wrong.....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 21, 2018)

Far left protesters target NRA lobbyists’ home

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://hotair.com/archives/2018/04/20/far-left-protesters-target-nra-lobbyists-home/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwivjZTti8zaAhUSKKwKHY7pDBoQqUMINzAF&usg=AOvVaw0olKYTYOdlH5S5Gqa1Xivo


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 21, 2018)

* *
*School Paper Attacks Gun-Toting Trump Supporter For Giving University A ‘Bad Name’*
*https://www.google.com/amp/amp.dailycaller.com/2018/04/21/brenna-spencer-university-of-tennessee-chattanooga/*


----------



## nononono (Apr 21, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *View attachment 2417 *
> *School Paper Attacks Gun-Toting Trump Supporter For Giving University A ‘Bad Name’*
> *https://www.google.com/amp/amp.dailycaller.com/2018/04/21/brenna-spencer-university-of-tennessee-chattanooga/*



*Where's that barrel pointed.......*


----------



## tenacious (Apr 21, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *View attachment 2417 *
> *School Paper Attacks Gun-Toting Trump Supporter For Giving University A ‘Bad Name’*
> *https://www.google.com/amp/amp.dailycaller.com/2018/04/21/brenna-spencer-university-of-tennessee-chattanooga/*


Is that a tranny with a gun?


----------



## tenacious (Apr 21, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Where's that barrel pointed.......*


Tut tut... might keep a lid on the gun talk nono.  People might start thinking you really are crazy if your on here posting your target list.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 21, 2018)

Pro-Gun Shirt Scares Texas Woman
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://bearingarms.com/john-d/2018/04/20/woman-scared-of-gun-shirt/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwiXxcn6jczaAhVNjK0KHWj0BTkQqUMINDAE&usg=AOvVaw1hk_YIm4kwMXsdezP9GFz9


----------



## nononono (Apr 21, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Is that a tranny with a gun?



*Good Grief I just hooked a " Floater "....gimme a stick to knock it off and *
*another hook with fresh Velveeta....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 21, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Where's that barrel pointed.......*


At the Promised Land.


----------



## nononono (Apr 21, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Tut tut... might keep a lid on the gun talk nono.  People might start thinking you really are crazy if your on here posting your target list.


*Damn Seagulls...oops Mr Turd.....stealin bait.....*


----------



## tenacious (Apr 21, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Damn Seagulls...oops Mr Turd.....stealin bait.....*


You know, getting pooped on by a bird is considered good luck where I come from...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 21, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Guess I'm just kinda feeling the whole premise of this whole article is a little bit silly.  I mean, I can point to someone who drank and smoked their entire life... guess that must mean I it must be fine for everyone else?  They are just pointing to a few cases that back up what they are saying.
> 
> That said, I'm totally down to being convince more guns is a good thing.  I don't believe it, but if you got a real argument then let's hear it.  Like is there less crime or gun deaths in places like Alaska, Texas and Oklahoma where guns are legal?  Maybe if you could point to some stats like that I might be convinced more guns is a good thing.


The real problem, both in discussions of mass shootings and in discussions of gun control, is that too many people are too committed to a vision to allow mere facts to interfere with their beliefs, and the sense of superiority that those beliefs give them.--Sowell


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 21, 2018)

Donations to NRA's Political Action Committee Surge in March
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.bloomberg.com/amp/news/articles/2018-04-20/donations-to-nra-s-political-action-committee-surge-in-march&ved=0ahUKEwjDuJLclMzaAhUHgK0KHd4hDY8QqUMIXzAG&usg=AOvVaw2-TeQ1m8AWI68Y8fDzLsxW


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 21, 2018)

So They’re Not Coming for Our Guns, Eh? We call BS.
https://www.nraila.org/articles/20180330/so-they-re-not-coming-for-our-guns-eh-we-call-bs


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 21, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Guess I'm just kinda feeling the whole premise of this whole article is a little bit silly.  I mean, I can point to someone who drank and smoked their entire life... guess that must mean I it must be fine for everyone else?  They are just pointing to a few cases that back up what they are saying.
> 
> That said, I'm totally down to being convince more guns is a good thing.  I don't believe it, but if you got a real argument then let's hear it.  Like is there less crime or gun deaths in places like Alaska, Texas and Oklahoma where guns are legal?  Maybe if you could point to some stats like that I might be convinced more guns is a good thing.


 

Unpublished CDC Study Confirms over 2 Million Annual Defensive Gun Uses
9 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2018/04/21/unpublished-cdc-study-confirms-2-million-annual-defensive-gun-uses/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwjn4qvSoszaAhUDIqwKHWSdAVcQqUMILjAC&usg=AOvVaw3Pr5HsaVUU2cgcpeDINeqI&ampcf=1


----------



## tenacious (Apr 21, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> View attachment 2422
> 
> Unpublished CDC Study Confirms over 2 Million Annual Defensive Gun Uses
> 9 hours ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2018/04/21/unpublished-cdc-study-confirms-2-million-annual-defensive-gun-uses/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwjn4qvSoszaAhUDIqwKHWSdAVcQqUMILjAC&usg=AOvVaw3Pr5HsaVUU2cgcpeDINeqI&ampcf=1


Funny I can't find anything on this other then on Breibart... and their sources link to abstracts from right wing think tanks rather then the actual studies themselves.  I mean if they are going to only quote someone who says they seen the study while not giving us access to the study itself, then it makes it a bit hard to them seriously.  I mean I've heard of journalists using anonymous sources to allow people who actually know what's going to to speak freely, but quoting anonymous studies? Seems a bit shady...

Also aren't the studies they are talking about from the mid-90's when the nation was having AK-47 shootout on the streets of cities all across the nation.  Which of course lead to the Clinton Assault Riffle ban which brought about an end to all that violence...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 21, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Funny I can't find anything on this other then on Breibart... and their sources link to abstracts from right wing think tanks rather then the actual studies themselves.  I mean if they are going to only quote someone who says they seen the study, then it makes it a bit hard to them seriously.  I mean I've heard of anonymous sources before to allow people who actually know what's going to to speak freely, but anonymous studies seems to be pushing it.


Sounds kinda like the dossier.
The Clinton AR ban did nothing of the sort.


----------



## tenacious (Apr 21, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Sounds kinda like the dossier.
> The Clinton AR ban did nothing of the sort.


Can you find a link in that article you posted to the actual study it's citing as the foundation for all it's claims?  I'm just curious...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 21, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Can you find a link in that article you posted to the actual study it's citing as the foundation for all it's claims?  I'm just curious...


No, I am not going  to look either.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 21, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Funny I can't find anything on this other then on Breibart...


Are you saying that Breibart makes you sheeple look dumb?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 21, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Can you find a link in that article you posted to the actual study it's citing as the foundation for all it's claims?..


Yes.  What did you search?


----------



## tenacious (Apr 21, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> No, I am not going  to look either.


Ahh right, you don't really care about guns or gun victims- it's more of a this is what how they say Republican's should think on nutter radio, so the fact that your article is fluff doesn't really matter as much as that it claims to reaffirm your political world view.


----------



## nononono (Apr 21, 2018)

tenacious said:


> You know, getting pooped on by a bird is considered good luck where I come from...


*You are deflecting .....answer the question.....*

*Don't be a squeamish chickenshit.....Face The TRUTH !*


----------



## tenacious (Apr 21, 2018)

nononono said:


> *You are deflecting .....answer the question.....*
> 
> *Don't be a squeamish chickenshit.....Face The TRUTH !*


Face what truth?  All I was saying was that Breibart has posted an article on their website that treats opinions like facts- and you said you hoped a seagull pooped on me.  Then when I pointed out being pood on by a bird was often associated with good luck you accuse me of deflecting?


----------



## nononono (Apr 21, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Face what truth?  All I was saying was that Breibart has posted an article on their website that treats opinions like facts- and you said you hoped a seagull pooped on me.  Then when I pointed out being pood on by a bird was often associated with good luck you accuse me of deflecting?


*Now you want Birds to shit on you.....*
*What kind of person are you......*
*Did you write portions of the Steele Dossier....*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 21, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Face what truth?  All I was saying was that Breibart has posted an article on their website that treats opinions like facts--


You E-readers crack me up.  Where do they get you fact finders from?


----------



## nononono (Apr 21, 2018)

*Democrats read " Tea " leaves and Seagull " Shit ".....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 21, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Ahh right, you don't really care about guns or gun victims- it's more of a this is what how they say Republican's should think on nutter radio, so the fact that your article is fluff doesn't really matter as much as that it claims to reaffirm your political world view.


Exactly, prove it false.


----------



## tenacious (Apr 21, 2018)

Hah this thread is too much. 
You guys post an article, that has fake links used to support claims that can't be justified with facts.  Sorry but I'm not going to pretend that it needs to be debunked.  If you can't see that's fake news and not to be taken seriously then we hit the point where all I can do is smile.  November's coming... time for Trump and Republican's to put up or shut up.  They made a lot of big promises to get elect and it's time to see they can deliver.  A still unsecured boarder, unresolved conflicts with our trade partners, lots more debt, etc. etc. etc... is he going to fix any of it? 

If not, I'm sure Dems will be in a good position to heading into November.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 21, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Hah this thread is too much.
> You guys post an article, that has fake links used to support claims that can't be justified with facts.  Sorry but I'm not going to pretend that it needs to be debunked.  If you can't see that's fake news and not to be taken seriously then we hit the point where all I can do is smile.  November coming... at some point its time for Trump and Republican's to put up or shut up.  They made a lot of big promises to get elect and it's time to see they can deliver.  A still unsecured boarder, unresolved conflicts with our trade partners, lots more debt, etc. etc. etc... is he going to fix any of it?
> 
> If not, I'm sure Dems will be in a good position to heading into November.


Like November 16?


----------



## nononono (Apr 21, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Hah this thread is too much.
> You guys post an article, that has fake links used to support claims that can't be justified with facts.  Sorry but I'm not going to pretend that it needs to be debunked.  If you can't see that's fake news and not to be taken seriously then we hit the point where all I can do is smile.  November coming... at some point its time for Trump and Republican's to put up or shut up.  They made a lot of big promises to get elect and it's time to see they can deliver.  A still unsecured boarder, unresolved conflicts with our trade partners, lots more debt, etc. etc. etc... is he going to fix any of it?
> 
> If not, I'm sure Dems will be in a good position to heading into November.


*If you can't handle the TRUTH....then go on and git..*
*Your party is in very dire straights, Massive Sex Cult Scandal on the Horizon, FBI-CIA-DOJ corruption and collusion, the party itself is broke, and let's just get something REAL straight...Democrats DO NOT have the Earning/Thinking Public support, so what do they do....*

*They go after High School kids and Illegal Immigrants....Now that Mr Turd is about as *
*disgusting and low as it gets....*

*I also don't even see where this " Put up or Shut up " is going....everything being BLOCKED is due to you and your scumbag Democrats....You won't even let Mike Pompeo go thru because he's going to further deliver on promises......the whole lot of you are like scared pussies....you know he's delivering " MAGA " !*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 22, 2018)

Yeti Coolers Cuts Ties with NRA Foundation
19 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2018/04/21/yeti-coolers-cuts-ties-with-nra-foundation/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwizz6bHlM7aAhVBWK0KHaL_DhkQqUMIQDAI&usg=AOvVaw069nW566GPRYkNrLdH1bD1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 22, 2018)

Did Jay Feely's Dad Joke Go Too Far? - Timothy Meads

You libs need a sense of humor.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 22, 2018)

*The left using kids for political gain doesn't work out too good for the kids.*

*Texas student hit, killed after attempting to cross highway during National School Walkout*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 22, 2018)

Man Fought Gunman: He 'Was Going to Have to Work to Kill Me'

HERO
 
7 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.breitbart.com/news/man-fought-gunman-he-was-going-to-have-to-work-to-kill-me/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwjkhI_7787aAhVO21MKHUCyDLMQqUMIKDAA&usg=AOvVaw0g_S0aAH0NgSnYV2pdDFuU&ampcf=1


----------



## nononono (Apr 22, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Man Fought Gunman: He 'Was Going to Have to Work to Kill Me'
> 
> HERO
> View attachment 2427
> ...



*The Left/MSM will tamp this down due to :*
*1. The FBI fucked up AGAIN !*
*2. The guy stopped the " White "shooter while being........ " American "...*

*Ha got you Liberals with # 2..........*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 22, 2018)

nononono said:


> *The Left/MSM will tamp this down due to :*
> *1. The FBI fucked up AGAIN !*
> *2. The guy stopped the " White "shooter while being........ " American "...*
> 
> *Ha got you Liberals with # 2..........*


I don't think the libs know which end Iz up these days.
They have lots of problems coming.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 22, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Man Fought Gunman: He 'Was Going to Have to Work to Kill Me'
> 
> HERO
> View attachment 2427
> ...


Just trying to save himself and ended up saving others.  That's great.


----------



## Nonononono (Apr 22, 2018)

So we’re all agreed.  Arm all law abiding 29 year old black men in this country.

Mission Accomplished!


----------



## nononono (Apr 22, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> So we’re all agreed.  Arm all law abiding 29 year old black men in this country.
> 
> Mission Accomplished!


*Yep ....we can all agree you base/judge humans by the exterior characteristics*
*rather than by their character....*

*I saw an " Article " on an American Citizen who saved lives.....*

*You my Velveeta nibbling fish saw melanin ......very very sad Sad place for you to*
*be Bob !*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 22, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> So we’re all agreed.  Arm all law abiding 29 year old black men in this country.
> 
> Mission Accomplished!


What would you arm them with?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 22, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yeti Coolers Cuts Ties with NRA Foundation
> 19 hours ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2018/04/21/yeti-coolers-cuts-ties-with-nra-foundation/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwizz6bHlM7aAhVBWK0KHaL_DhkQqUMIQDAI&usg=AOvVaw069nW566GPRYkNrLdH1bD1


Those coolers are way overpriced, and super heavy.
Igloo makes a better cooler for about 1/3 the price.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 22, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> So we’re all agreed.  Arm all law abiding 29 year old black men in this country.
> 
> Mission Accomplished!


All law abiding people in this country have the right to bear arms, and that right shall not be infringed.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 22, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> What would you arm them with?


Cards


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 22, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Man Fought Gunman: He 'Was Going to Have to Work to Kill Me'
> 
> HERO
> View attachment 2427
> ...


This guy probably saved people's lives with his quick thinking and bravery.
He should be the story.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 22, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Cards


Racist


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 22, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Racist


#u2?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 23, 2018)

*Parkland student calls for confiscation of all semi-auto guns — then she gets hit with fact check*
*https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.theblaze.com/news/2018/04/22/parkland-student-calls-for-confiscation-of-all-semi-auto-guns-then-she-gets-hit-with-fact-check/amp*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 23, 2018)

Chipping Away at the Second Amendment
EILEEN F. TOPLANSKY
It is not only Jews who should bear in mind the gruesome history of gun control.
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/04/chipping_away_at_the_second_amendment.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 23, 2018)

*#BoycottYeti: Cooler Maker Raises Ire For Ditching NRA Foundation *
By Joseph Curl


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 23, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *#BoycottYeti: Cooler Maker Raises Ire For Ditching NRA Foundation *
> By Joseph Curl


See them at REI and the exchange on base.  I didn’t buy them before.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 23, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *#BoycottYeti: Cooler Maker Raises Ire For Ditching NRA Foundation *
> By Joseph Curl





Bruddah IZ said:


> See them at REI and the exchange on base.  I didn’t buy them before.


So do you two support all the Amendments or just the NRA?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 23, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So do you two support all the Amendments or just the NRA?


Sure.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 23, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So do you two support all the Amendments or just the NRA?


Yes and Yes.  Yeti is in a crowded market trying to be cool.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 23, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Yes and Yes.  Yeti is in a crowded market trying to be cool.


Big mistake on their part.
Jmho.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 23, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Sure.





Bruddah IZ said:


> Yes and Yes.  Yeti is in a crowded market trying to be cool.





Ricky Fandango said:


> Big mistake on their part.
> Jmho.


Ya all just don't know what the meaning of the first Amendment is.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 23, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Ya all just don't know what the meaning of the first Amendment is.


Maybe Milo can tell us what it means to you people.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 23, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Ya all just don't know what the meaning of the first Amendment is.


Delusional

Especially amusing has been the spectacle of those who pronounced themselves anti-Stalinists and denounced the socialist countries at every turn and yet even today applaud each new revolution, although any damned fool has to know that most of them will end in the same place. *For that matter, how could we have survived politically were it not for the countless liberals who, to one extent or another, supported us, apparently under the comforting delusion that we were social reformers in rather too much of a hurry—a delusion we ourselves never suffered from.--Genovese*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 23, 2018)

There are liberals and liberals, and a distinction would have to be made in a more leisurely presentation. *Even in academia there are indeed those who defend liberal principles tenaciously and honorably. But the countless opportunists and careerists who dominate the historical associations call themselves liberals as a matter of political convenience. *They went with the McCarthyite flow in the 1950s and go with its left-wing variant today. *In the unlikely prospect of a fascist or communist ascendancy tomorrow, they may be counted on to apply for party cards as soon as it looks like the smart move.--Genovese*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 23, 2018)

Many of my old comrades and almost all of those ostensibly *independent radicals and high-minded liberals remain unruffled.* After all, did we not often protest against some outrage or other in the Soviet Union or China, signing an indignant petition or open letter? I know I did. And does not that change everything? I am afraid not, but I have nothing to offer as critique other than that which may be found in Galatians 6:7.--Genovese


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 23, 2018)

On May 11, 1992, having been invited by the right-wing American Enterprise Institute to reflect on the collapse of the socialist countries, I summoned up whatever capacity I have for dissembling in an effort to deflect the one question I did not want to answer. I did not want to answer it before a right-wing audience because I feared I would unleash my Sicilian temper and counterattack with the litany of the crimes of the imperialists and their insufferable apologists. I began:

"It is a great pleasure to be with you today although, since I claim expertise only as a historian of the Old South, I speak on current issues with trepidation. I do hope that your invitation carries no sadistic intent—that you do not expect an autobiographical mea culpa. For while it is true that I have been a Marxist and a bitter-end supporter of the Soviet Union, *I dislike autobiographies and admire the CIA's noble dictum, "Admit nothing, explain nothing, apologize for nothing."*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 23, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Ya all just don't know what the meaning of the first Amendment is.


Fuckin' moron...how's that for an example of the first amendment ....?


----------



## nononono (Apr 23, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Parkland student calls for confiscation of all semi-auto guns — then she gets hit with fact check*
> *https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.theblaze.com/news/2018/04/22/parkland-student-calls-for-confiscation-of-all-semi-auto-guns-then-she-gets-hit-with-fact-check/amp*




*Oh...my bad..I thought the post stated she just got " Hit "...*
*You know ....like a Reality " Slap "*

*Soylent Green style......*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 24, 2018)

TheBlaze

Parkland survivor questioned by officers after going to gun range with his father to learn to shoot
7 hours ago
Parkland student and Second Amendment advocate Kyle Kashuv told The Daily Wire he was questioned by school security officers on Monday, after they became aware that he had visited a gun range with his father on Friday.

Kyle posted pictures from his trip to the range, complete with a tweet:


It was great learning about our inalienable right of #2Aand how to properly use a gun. This was my first time ever touching a gun and it made me appreciate the #Constitution even more. My instructor was very informative; I learnt a lot. #2A is important and we need 2 preserve 2A pic.twitter.com/4rcOZbpl88

— Kyle Kashuv (@KyleKashuv) April 21, 2018

But when he returned to school on Monday, he was pulled out of class and told to meet with two school security officers at Marjory Stoneman Douglas High School. Kyle says the officers questioned him “intensely,” saying: “First, they began berating my tweet, although neither of them had read it; then they began aggressively asking questions about who I went to the range with, whose gun we used, about my father, etc. They were incredibly condescending and rude.”

Then, a Broward County sheriff’s deputy joined them and asked the same questions. Kyle asked if he could record the discussion, and was told he could not. After asking if he had done anything wrong, the teen says the officers answered that he had not.

Kashuv said that eventually, he asked why he had been called in to speak with them. “One said, ‘Don’t get snappy with me, do you not remember what happened here a few months ago?”

Kyle also said that one of the officers referred to him as the “pro-Second Amendment kid.”

He said he was further asked by one of the officers, “Kyle, you have such good grades, why would you do this?”

While other Parkland students have asked for gun control in response to the mass murder that occurred at their school on February 14, Kyle has pointed to the failing of law enforcement in the incident, saying that guns aren’t the problem.
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.theblaze.com/news/2018/04/23/parkland-survivor-questioned-by-officers-after-going-to-gun-range-with-his-father-to-learn-to-shoot/amp&ved=0ahUKEwjS7b7I4dLaAhUB-6wKHcqXBW0QqUMIKDAA&usg=AOvVaw23hQIRoHyrmv7a4Q0SbLxW&ampcf=1


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 24, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Maybe Milo can tell us what it means to you people.


You again misunderstand the dynamics of each individual situation, but that isn't a surprise.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 24, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You again misunderstand the dynamics of each individual situation, but that isn't a surprise.


So, the first amendment is situational?
Got it.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 24, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Ya all just don't know what the meaning of the first Amendment is.


I just stated my opinion that YETI is making a big mistake.
Can you explain to me how that makes me ignorant of the first amendment?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 24, 2018)

US





   shutterstock_381038152  
*Georgia Home Invader Ran Into Armed Ex-Cop — Guess What Happened Next*






Scott Morefield
Reporter


11:04 PM 04/23/2018



When an armed robber decided to ambush a Georgia homeowner in his driveway last Tuesday night, he likely didn’t count on an armed response. And from an ex-cop, no less.

Homeowner Carlos Wicker told Fox5 Atlanta that his years of training instantly took over during the attack.

“I pulled my gun, I shot at him and he took off running,” said homeowner Carlos Wicker, who is also a 16-year veteran of the DeKalb County police force and a former district attorney investigator.

“It was just before midnight,” Wicker told Fox5. “He came across the grass toward me, telling me to give him my stuff. He had a gun in his hand. I fired right away, retreated right into the garage and got behind cover.”


Neighbors are rightly concerned. “I want to find out what’s happened because we have young children here,” one neighbor said. “It’s not normal.”

The suspect reportedly drove away in his car and is still being sought by police as of Monday.

*WATCH:*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 24, 2018)

*WATCH–#BoycottYeti Movement Explodes: Americans Shoot, Slice, Crush, Destroy Coolers*
3363 Comments


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 24, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You again misunderstand the dynamics of each individual situation, but that isn't a surprise.


So nothing then.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 24, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I just stated my opinion that YETI is making a big mistake.
> Can you explain to me how that makes me ignorant of the first amendment?


“Those who can do.......”


----------



## tenacious (Apr 24, 2018)

Funny thing about capitalism... the money talks. They might get you all worked up about the second amendment if you follow righting news.  But outside the bubble, if you talk to the vendors and the hustlers on the street?  Support for the NRA and more guns is not where the rest of Americas is.

A smart business move I would say.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 24, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Funny thing about capitalism... the money talks. They might get you all worked up about the second amendment if you follow righting news.  But outside the bubble, if you talk to the vendors and the hustlers on the street?  Support for the NRA and more guns is not where the rest of Americas is.
> 
> A smart business move I would say.


So you think alienating 30 40 or 50% of your customers is a smart move?
Your thought process iz why we have Mr Trump in office as we speak.


----------



## tenacious (Apr 24, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So you think alienating 30 40 or 50% of your customers is a smart move?
> Your thought process iz why we have Mr Trump in office as we speak.


They do and I'd assume they know their customers.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 24, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Funny thing about capitalism... the money talks. They might get you all worked up about the second amendment if you follow righting news.  But outside the bubble, if you talk to the vendors and the hustlers on the street?  Support for the NRA and more guns is not where the rest of Americas is.
> 
> A smart business move I would say.


That’s a nice piece of detective work after Parkland.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 24, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So you think alienating 30 40 or 50% of your customers is a smart move?
> Your thought process iz why we have Mr Trump in office as we speak.


IPD causes them to be impulsive in the wake of mass murder.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 24, 2018)

tenacious said:


> They do and I'd assume they know their customers.


I guess they’re not trying to be in business.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 24, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Funny thing about capitalism... the money talks. They might get you all worked up about the second amendment if you follow righting news.  But outside the bubble, if you talk to the vendors and the hustlers on the street?  Support for the NRA and more guns is not where the rest of Americas is.
> 
> A smart business move I would say.


The bubble boys can't see out.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 24, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So you think alienating 30 40 or 50% of your customers is a smart move?
> Your thought process iz why we have Mr Trump in office as we speak.


Do you think that many people see the world in the same exclusively partisan political way that you do?


----------



## nononono (Apr 24, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Funny thing about capitalism... the money talks. They might get you all worked up about the second amendment if you follow righting news.  But outside the bubble, if you talk to the vendors and the hustlers on the street?  Support for the NRA and more guns is not where the rest of Americas is.
> 
> A smart business move I would say.



*Awwww...Mr Turd...*

*Tell the Forum the TRUTH...your sampling data is derived from *
*the small crowds that have assembled around Mayor Garcetti's *
*" Lonesome " crud tours to ...well stimulate his fantasy of running*
*for El Presidente of Mexico.....Poor chap, hell never see it coming...*
*Nor will you.......*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 24, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Do you think that many people see the world in the same exclusively partisan political way that you do?


Including you? Then yes.


----------



## espola (Apr 24, 2018)

It appears NRA lied about Yeti and the NRA sheep fell quickly into line.

https://www.facebook.com/Yeti/photos/a.115182725943.132013.91454100943/10156095306920944/?type=3&theater

Some of those guys even claim they don't like people telling them what to do and what to believe.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 25, 2018)

espola said:


> It appears NRA lied about Yeti and the NRA sheep fell quickly into line.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/Yeti/photos/a.115182725943.132013.91454100943/10156095306920944/?type=3&theater
> 
> Some of those guys even claim they don't like people telling them what to do and what to believe.


Most likely damage control.
If not, expect a huge lawsuit against the NRA from Yeti.

I would never buy one of their coolers, before or after this dispute.
I did join the NRA.
David Hogg sold me the membership.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 25, 2018)

espola said:


> It appears NRA lied about Yeti and the NRA sheep fell quickly into line.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/Yeti/photos/a.115182725943.132013.91454100943/10156095306920944/?type=3&theater
> 
> Some of those guys even claim they don't like people telling them what to do and what to believe.


Why would the NRA lie about a company that "supports" them?
Perhaps Yeti had second thoughts regarding the NRA ...."a whups, never mind".


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 25, 2018)

NEW YORK (AP) --APR 24 2018 03:45PM PDT
Gun deaths have fallen in California over a 16-year period ending in 2015, driven largely by a decline in gang violence and black homicides a recent and rare scientific study of firearm violence has found. ....
Researcher Veronica Pear attributed the decline in gun homicides to a reduction of gang violence, particularly in Los Angeles County.
entire story:
http://www.ktvu.com/news/study-california-gun-deaths-declined-between-2000-and-2015


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 25, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Why would the NRA lie about a company that "supports" them?
> Perhaps Yeti had second thoughts regarding the NRA ...."a whups, never mind".


This makes perfect sense.
Damage control.


----------



## espola (Apr 25, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Most likely damage control.
> If not, expect a huge lawsuit against the NRA from Yeti.
> 
> I would never buy one of their coolers, before or after this dispute.
> ...


Spit out the hook.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 25, 2018)

espola said:


> Spit out the hook.


Cant.
That little Hogg fella is one hell of a salesman.
Do you realize how many times the NRA called me over the years trying to sell me a membership?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 25, 2018)

espola said:


> Spit out the hook.


Let me know when Yeti sues the NRA for defamation.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 25, 2018)

*British Politicians Declare War on Knives...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 25, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Cant.
> That little Hogg fella is one hell of a salesman.
> Do you realize how many times the NRA called me over the years trying to sell me a membership?


I don't think that little, confused young man was why I bought my membership, he came along a little while after I believe.


----------



## espola (Apr 25, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Cant.
> That little Hogg fella is one hell of a salesman.
> Do you realize how many times the NRA called me over the years trying to sell me a membership?


Well, you can't quit now - think of what they could do to your business.


----------



## espola (Apr 25, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Let me know when Yeti sues the NRA for defamation.


Did Fox News get it wrong?

http://www.foxnews.com/us/2018/04/24/yeti-calls-nra-claims-inaccurate-says-it-has-unwavering-belief-in-second-amendment.html


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 25, 2018)

espola said:


> Did Fox News get it wrong?
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/us/2018/04/24/yeti-calls-nra-claims-inaccurate-says-it-has-unwavering-belief-in-second-amendment.html


They're just as capable of getting things wrong as CNN or MSLSD....
You're the only one who's never wrong.....
Right!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 25, 2018)

Teachers and school administrators have been supporting and encouraging student walkouts in protest of “gun violence.”

I: “What are you protesting?”

Kid: “Gun violence.”

I: “Ok. No one disagrees with you. ‘Gun violence,’ an ambiguous term by which you mean gun crimes, is already prohibited by every state of these United States as either murder or brandishing or other type of criminal assault. Go back to class.”


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 25, 2018)

espola said:


> Did Fox News get it wrong?
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/us/2018/04/24/yeti-calls-nra-claims-inaccurate-says-it-has-unwavering-belief-in-second-amendment.html


Still not on my list of petroleum based products to consume.  Doing my part.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 25, 2018)

What they are actually attempting to protest is the ability of anyone to possess a gun. Former Supreme Court Justice Stevens laid out a logical explanation for what the politics behind these school walkouts are really attempting to achieve: “a constitutional amendment to get rid of the Second Amendment.”

But these kids are not being taught to understand, rationalize and articulate the problem. These kids are taught that ambiguous, nonsensical terms like “gun violence” are fine to use, instead of particularizing the problem and articulating the solution, like Justice Stevens had to point out. *These kids are being taught that using their bodies in protest, as opposed to using their minds in intellectual discourse, is smarter. Teachers are encouraging kids to walk out of class in lieu of studying the psychological causes of the shootings, our legal processes, and the American government.—Marina Medvin*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 25, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> What they are actually attempting to protest is the ability of anyone to possess a gun. Former Supreme Court Justice Stevens laid out a logical explanation for what the politics behind these school walkouts are really attempting to achieve: “a constitutional amendment to get rid of the Second Amendment.”
> 
> But these kids are not being taught to understand, rationalize and articulate the problem. These kids are taught that ambiguous, nonsensical terms like “gun violence” are fine to use, instead of particularizing the problem and articulating the solution, like Justice Stevens had to point out. *These kids are being taught that using their bodies in protest, as opposed to using their minds in intellectual discourse, is smarter. Teachers are encouraging kids to walk out of class in lieu of studying the psychological causes of the shootings, our legal processes, and the American government.—Marina Medvin*


If these kids start using their minds it will upset the liberal's starbucks cart.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 25, 2018)

espola said:


> Did Fox News get it wrong?
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/us/2018/04/24/yeti-calls-nra-claims-inaccurate-says-it-has-unwavering-belief-in-second-amendment.html


I dont know, did they?


----------



## nononono (Apr 25, 2018)

espola said:


> Spit out the hook.


*Oh my.....parroting what you hear when caught....*

*Of course we could just " Set " the hook and let you suffer.*


----------



## nononono (Apr 25, 2018)

*From from now on all High School students that wish to *
*pay respects to the United States of America and act out *
*a Non Violent rebellion.....*

*During Breaks, Lunch and after school sing the National Anthem...!*

*This will cause ALL of the Liberal staff at the school immense pain*
*and ultimately their heads will explode.....*


----------



## tenacious (Apr 25, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> They're just as capable of getting things wrong as CNN or MSLSD....
> You're the only one who's never wrong.....
> Right!


Yes... newspapers don't always get it right.  Not sure anyone is arguing that point?  
The question is how they handle it when they are wrong.  All ethical and responsible papers in my experience know this and make sure they post retractions and corrections when they feel appropriate.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 25, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Yes... newspapers don't always get it right.  Not sure anyone is arguing that point?
> The question is how they handle it when they are wrong.  All ethical and responsible papers in my experience know this and make sure they post retractions and corrections when they feel appropriate.


That wasn't the question...go back and reread Magoo's statement.


----------



## tenacious (Apr 26, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> That wasn't the question...go back and reread Magoo's statement.


It just seemed like you were about to start crying again about "fake news" and thought I'd head you off at the pass.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 26, 2018)

tenacious said:


> It just seemed like you were about to start crying again about "fake news" and thought I'd head you off at the pass.


Fake news.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 26, 2018)

tenacious said:


> It just seemed like you were about to start crying again about "fake news" and thought I'd head you off at the pass.


Crying? I'm not a pc f'n wanker...pfffttt.
Find more than one post where I've used the term "fake news" ...take your time td....


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 27, 2018)

https://t.co/cC08fotGtZ


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 27, 2018)

*Internet Star Ken Bone Says Son Was Suspended From School For Going To A Gun Range *
By Emily Zanotti


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 27, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> https://t.co/cC08fotGtZ


Not even sure liberals are human at this point.


----------



## tenacious (Apr 27, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Crying? I'm not a pc f'n wanker...pfffttt.
> Find more than one post where I've used the term "fake news" ...take your time td....


You're not a pc f'n wanker.  lol...

All I'll say is it's hard to describe exactly what you are.  I'll give you that old lyn eyes.


----------



## tenacious (Apr 27, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Not even sure liberals are human at this point.


Am I the only one who gets a chuckle when the guy who names himself Sheriff Joe, after a criminal from Arizona, let's it slip how he really see's folks who disagree with his politics?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 27, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Am I the only one who gets a chuckle when the guy who names himself Sheriff Joe, after a criminal from Arizona, let's it slip how he really see's folks who disagree with his politics?


Let it slip? You know better than that, besides, I was giving you the benefit of the doubt with the '"not sure" thing.
Give me a little credit.


----------



## nononono (Apr 27, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Not even sure liberals are human at this point.


*My Three Phase Plan can be utilized on Non Compliant/Non Productive*
*Democrats if needed to reintegrate their Carbon Molecules back into the Cosmos !*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 27, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Internet Star Ken Bone Says Son Was Suspended From School For Going To A Gun Range *
> By Emily Zanotti


Are military style rifles at the dirty little secret stage now?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 27, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Are military style rifles at the dirty little secret stage now?


I don't know what that means.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 27, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I don't know what that means.


Think the evolution of cigarettes in America.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 29, 2018)

EXCLUSIVE: Stand For The Second School Organizer Will Riley
1 hour ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.dailywire.com/news/30008/exclusive-stand-second-school-organizer-will-riley-jacob-airey?amp&ved=0ahUKEwiD1vm3h-DaAhWF8oMKHdMRDLAQqUMIKzAB&usg=AOvVaw0L2j1E71MqFRowBK2-SLuf&ampcf=1


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 29, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Think the evolution of cigarettes in America.


Massive regressive and punitive taxation?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 29, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Massive regressive and punitive taxation?


Duck doesn't know what that means.....


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 29, 2018)

Appearing on “CBS This Morning” on Saturday, comedian Michelle Wolf told contributor Jamie Wax that it’s a “cowardly” thing to skip the White House Corespondents' Dinner (WHCD), and that she would prefer to make fun of someone to their face:

WAX: Does that make it better for you as a comedian or harder for you that the president’s not there? Would you rather the president be in the room?

WOLF: I mean, I like making fun of people to their face more than behind their backs, so it would have been more fun I think to ... none of my jokes changed, I guess. It's nice to make fun of someone when they're there. I think it's cowardly not to go. The only other person who didn't go was Reagan when he was shot — and he called in.


T was probably LHAO at Wolf.  These people carck me up.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 2, 2018)

_*Walkout planned across USA to back Second Amendment...*_


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 2, 2018)

A year ago, the nation's most powerful gun lobby was riding high: The millions the National Rifle Association had spent to help elect Donald Trump, one of the nation's most gun-friendly presidents, had paid off, and members were hopeful that more firearms restrictions would soon be eased.

Oh, how things have changed.


----------



## nononono (May 2, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> A year ago, the nation's most powerful gun lobby was riding high: The millions the National Rifle Association had spent to help elect Donald Trump, one of the nation's most gun-friendly presidents, had paid off, and members were hopeful that more firearms restrictions would soon be eased.
> 
> Oh, how things have changed.



*Nothing has changed.....Not even You !*

*Gun sales are up !*
*Your vile hatred is up !*

*Continuity on both parts......*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 2, 2018)

Where is Husker?

*POLL: Support For Increased Gun Control Measures Is Already On The Decline*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 2, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> A year ago, the nation's most powerful gun lobby was riding high: The millions the National Rifle Association had spent to help elect Donald Trump, one of the nation's most gun-friendly presidents, had paid off, and members were hopeful that more firearms restrictions would soon be eased.
> 
> Oh, how things have changed.


Yawn


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 3, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> A year ago, the nation's most powerful gun lobby was riding high: The millions the National Rifle Association had spent to help elect Donald Trump, one of the nation's most gun-friendly presidents, had paid off, and members were hopeful that more firearms restrictions would soon be eased.
> 
> Oh, how things have changed.


Rat has crossed over & into the Twilight Zone....


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 3, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Rat has crossed over & into the Twilight Zone....


Right? You would think with the dems putting the noose around Trump's neck they would be a little happier instead of getting crazier every day.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 3, 2018)

*TURN THEM IN  *
*Dems Float The Gun Control Measure We All Knew They Secretly Want *
Politics | Robert Donachie


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 3, 2018)

*Dem rep: Ban assault weapons, buy them back, ‘prosecute any who choose to defy it’*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 3, 2018)

Gee, reinstate a fairly a law that was fairly recently allowed to sunset by Republicans before the midterms? Sounds like that would be a no-brainer for Republicans to get on board with before it's used against them.


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 3, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Gee, reinstate a fairly a law that was fairly recently allowed to sunset by Republicans before the midterms? Sounds like that would be a no-brainer for Republicans to get on board with before it's used against them.


Gee you're sumthin....what is it you're attempting to get wrong again?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 4, 2018)

*Trump set to address NRA...*

*LIVE... DEVELOPING...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 4, 2018)

TRUMP FIRES UP NRA


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 4, 2018)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 4, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


>


Sucker.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Sucker.


You're right.
We need to ban prescription drugs.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 4, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You're right.
> We need to ban prescription drugs.


You believe the most asinine BS. Gullible much?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You believe the most asinine BS. Gullible much?


You're right.
Lets address medical errors first.


----------



## tenacious (May 5, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You're right.
> Lets address medical errors first.


It just seems to me like most people want more gun safety laws.  Whereas with medical errors it sure seems like the consensus is that overall, the medical community makes life better.  But I do understand how this is tough medicine for a lot of Republican's with connections to the NRA to accept.  

Also, I have to ask.  You really don't strike me as a hunter Ricky.  Also don't seem like ex-military.  You in here defending guns... is this a made up cause they got you worked up on tv about, or where does your conviction that more guns makes the world a better place come from?  I'm just curious.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 5, 2018)

All told, an Associated Press review of news reports collected by the nonprofit Gun Violence Archive revealed more than 30 publicly reported mishaps since 2014 involving firearms brought onto school grounds by law enforcement officers or educators. Guns went off by mistake, were fired by curious or unruly students, and were left unattended in bathrooms and other locations.

http://myconnection.cox.com/article/politics/66a571ee-5063-11e8-a801-c2eedaa9c7a8/


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 5, 2018)

tenacious said:


> I'm just curious.


I dont believe you.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 5, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I dont believe you.


Good boy, follow the play book, don't divulge yourself, don't embarrass yourself or the cult, don't answer direct questions, turn the question back then claim it is they that won't answer! Good little Stepford child.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 5, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Good boy, follow the play book, don't divulge yourself, don't embarrass yourself or the cult, don't answer direct questions, turn the question back then claim it is they that won't answer! Good little Stepford child.


It just seems to me that most people dont want more gun laws. Medical errors actually kill more people every year, but I do understand why this is tough medicine for leftists with connections to the DNC to accept.

I also have to ask, You really dont strike me as someone who is afraid of guns, Rat. You dont seem like ex-code pink, or a commie gun banning zealot. You're in here trying to make it harder for law abiding citizens to buy guns. Is this a made up cause they got you worked up on tv about? Where does your conviction come from that law abiding people with guns makes this country a more dangerous place?
Im just curious.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 5, 2018)

tenacious said:


> It just seems to me like most people want more gun safety laws.  Whereas with medical errors it sure seems like the consensus is that overall, the medical community makes life better.  But I do understand how this is tough medicine for a lot of Republican's with connections to the NRA to accept.
> 
> Also, I have to ask.  You really don't strike me as a hunter Ricky.  Also don't seem like ex-military.  You in here defending guns... is this a made up cause they got you worked up on tv about, or where does your conviction that more guns makes the world a better place come from?  I'm just curious.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 5, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> It just seems to me that most people dont want more gun laws. Medical errors actually kill more people every year, but I do understand why this is tough medicine for leftists with connections to the DNC to accept.
> 
> I also have to ask, You really dont strike me as someone who is afraid of guns, Rat. You dont seem like ex-code pink, or a commie gun banning zealot. You're in here trying to make it harder for law abiding citizens to buy guns. Is this a made up cause they got you worked up on tv about? Where does your conviction come from that law abiding people with guns makes this country a more dangerous place?
> Im just curious.


Background checks on all gun and ammo purchases (you can still make your own) and stricter rules involving semi-automatics (gun makers can still get fully automatic guns as part of R&D). The all or nothing narrative the gun manufacturers are pushing, through groups like the NRA, is a false narrative for the majority of people . . . but of course (like Joe always does) you can pluck out a couple examples of those who want to, "TAKE YOUR GUNS!!!!"

P.S. Is Obama still on schedule to take your guns?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 5, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Background checks on all gun and ammo purchases (you can still make your own) and stricter rules involving semi-automatics (gun makers can still get fully automatic guns as part of R&D). The all or nothing narrative the gun manufacturers are pushing, through groups like the NRA, is a false narrative for the majority of people . . . but of course (like Joe always does) you can pluck out a couple examples of those who want to, "TAKE YOUR GUNS!!!!"
> 
> P.S. Is Obama still on schedule to take your guns?


https://wwwhttps://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=7&ved=0ahUKEwiAoOv87-7aAhWsrFkKHdknDuIQFgh0MAY&url=https://www.buckeyefirearms.org/ohio-democrats-assault-weapons-ban-would-actually-take-your-semi-auto-squirrel-hunting-gun-and-all&usg=AOvVaw0vQlRHFFPXOlx42csVX3Y6.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=2&ved=0ahUKEwiAoOv87-7aAhWsrFkKHdknDuIQFggvMAE&url=https://www.washingtonexaminer.com/house-democrats-introduce-bill-prohibiting-sale-of-semi-automatic-weapons&usg=AOvVaw2NO38n-mecqfSFzaKlmyom


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 5, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> https://wwwhttps://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=7&ved=0ahUKEwiAoOv87-7aAhWsrFkKHdknDuIQFgh0MAY&url=https://www.buckeyefirearms.org/ohio-democrats-assault-weapons-ban-would-actually-take-your-semi-auto-squirrel-hunting-gun-and-all&usg=AOvVaw0vQlRHFFPXOlx42csVX3Y6.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=2&ved=0ahUKEwiAoOv87-7aAhWsrFkKHdknDuIQFggvMAE&url=https://www.washingtonexaminer.com/house-democrats-introduce-bill-prohibiting-sale-of-semi-automatic-weapons&usg=AOvVaw2NO38n-mecqfSFzaKlmyom


Good, like Trump says, it's a starting point for a deal.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 5, 2018)

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=3&ved=0ahUKEwiUj6S48O7aAhWys1kKHQ7vBUYQFgg6MAI&url=https://www.usatoday.com/story/opinion/2018/03/28/repealing-second-amendment-march-our-lives-students/463644002/&usg=AOvVaw0fWce2TD4ynq93SRrUmfFR


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 5, 2018)

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=4&ved=0ahUKEwiUj6S48O7aAhWys1kKHQ7vBUYQFghAMAM&url=https://www.nationalreview.com/2018/03/repeal-second-amendment-almost-half-democrats-say-yes/&usg=AOvVaw16uNIpwv1jFe6yzAg44hxq


----------



## espola (May 5, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> https://wwwhttps://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=7&ved=0ahUKEwiAoOv87-7aAhWsrFkKHdknDuIQFgh0MAY&url=https://www.buckeyefirearms.org/ohio-democrats-assault-weapons-ban-would-actually-take-your-semi-auto-squirrel-hunting-gun-and-all&usg=AOvVaw0vQlRHFFPXOlx42csVX3Y6.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=2&ved=0ahUKEwiAoOv87-7aAhWsrFkKHdknDuIQFggvMAE&url=https://www.washingtonexaminer.com/house-democrats-introduce-bill-prohibiting-sale-of-semi-automatic-weapons&usg=AOvVaw2NO38n-mecqfSFzaKlmyom


Afraid you won't be able to play Rambo anymore?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 5, 2018)

espola said:


> Afraid you won't be able to play Rambo anymore?


No.
I just dont like guillotines.


----------



## espola (May 5, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> No.
> I just dont like guillotines.


non sequitur


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 5, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> No.
> I just dont like guillotines.


Is everything all or nothing with you?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 5, 2018)

espola said:


> non sequitur


Oh, it's a sequiter alright.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 5, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Is everything all or nothing with you?


No, but you said, "everything".


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 5, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> No, but you said, "everything".


A effects of a guillotine are absolute, those of gun control are not.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 5, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> A effects of a guillotine are absolute, those of gun control are not.


Id explain the guillotine reference, but it would require reflection, insight, and an ability to connect context with allegory to understand.
So I'll just laugh instead.


----------



## espola (May 5, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Id explain the guillotine reference, but it would require reflection, insight, and an ability to connect context with allegory to understand.
> So I'll just laugh instead.


Please explain it.  I don't understand why you seem to bring it up in what appears to be a random manner lately.


----------



## tenacious (May 5, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


>


So again... lots of posts without much real point. 

This is where I feel bad for all the Hillbilly comments and meanness I directed toward you Ricky. 
Your online self is so bruised and battered that you have been reduced to hiding your ideas in shame.  I'm such a meanie.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 5, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Id explain the guillotine reference, but it would require reflection, insight, and an ability to connect context with allegory to understand.
> So I'll just laugh instead.


So yet another, self-described, deep thought of your own making that you can't/won't explain, got it.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 5, 2018)

*You’re Most Likely to Die From Gun Violence in These 15 States*

It’s no secret the United States has a gun problem. According to a 2010 report by the American Journal of Medicine, the death rates from firearms — homicide, suicide, and unintentional — were significantly higher in the U.S. than other high-income countries. In fact, compared to the other high-income countries, “82% of all people killed by firearms were from the United States,” according to the report.

https://www.cheatsheet.com/culture/youre-likely-die-gun-violence-states.html/?ref=YF&yptr=yahoo


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 5, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> *You’re Most Likely to Die From Gun Violence in These 15 States*
> 
> It’s no secret the United States has a gun problem. According to a 2010 report by the American Journal of Medicine, the death rates from firearms — homicide, suicide, and unintentional — were significantly higher in the U.S. than other high-income countries. In fact, compared to the other high-income countries, “82% of all people killed by firearms were from the United States,” according to the report.
> 
> https://www.cheatsheet.com/culture/youre-likely-die-gun-violence-states.html/?ref=YF&yptr=yahoo


Which cities are the most dangerous?
I already understand that rural areas are safest, but which cities are worst, and why?


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 5, 2018)

tenacious said:


> So again... lots of posts without much real point.
> 
> This is where I feel bad for all the Hillbilly comments and meanness I directed toward you Ricky.
> Your online self is so bruised and battered that you have been reduced to hiding your ideas in shame.  I'm such a meanie.


Oh paaalllleezze.
Come on td,  you gonna follow rat down horse shit road?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 5, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Background checks on all gun and ammo purchases (you can still make your own) and stricter rules involving semi-automatics (gun makers can still get fully automatic guns as part of R&D). The all or nothing narrative the gun manufacturers are pushing, through groups like the NRA, is a false narrative for the majority of people . . . but of course (like Joe always does) you can pluck out a couple examples of those who want to, "TAKE YOUR GUNS!!!!"
> 
> P.S. Is Obama still on schedule to take your guns?


I think they call it baby steps, just look at London, gun, knives, what's next?
Give an inch and they will take a mile, you dickhead.
Good try, but it won't work.
Machine guns, AR's and not semi autos and you even have to register to buy bullets.
Wise up.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 5, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> https://wwwhttps://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=7&ved=0ahUKEwiAoOv87-7aAhWsrFkKHdknDuIQFgh0MAY&url=https://www.buckeyefirearms.org/ohio-democrats-assault-weapons-ban-would-actually-take-your-semi-auto-squirrel-hunting-gun-and-all&usg=AOvVaw0vQlRHFFPXOlx42csVX3Y6.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=2&ved=0ahUKEwiAoOv87-7aAhWsrFkKHdknDuIQFggvMAE&url=https://www.washingtonexaminer.com/house-democrats-introduce-bill-prohibiting-sale-of-semi-automatic-weapons&usg=AOvVaw2NO38n-mecqfSFzaKlmyom


Facts are to libs what pussy is to husker du, just don't know how to handle them.


----------



## espola (May 5, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I think they call it baby steps, just look at London, gun, knives, what's next?
> Give an inch and they will take a mile, you dickhead.
> Good try, but it won't work.
> Machine guns, AR's and not semi autos and you even have to register to buy bullets.
> Wise up.


Taking riddle lessons from the plumber?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 5, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Which cities are the most dangerous?
> I already understand that rural areas are safest, but which cities are worst, and why?


Going out on a limb, democrat run shit holes.
I am thinking Baltimore and Chicago.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 5, 2018)

espola said:


> Taking riddle lessons from the plumber?


If you consider that a riddle, you are is worse shape than I thought.


----------



## espola (May 5, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> If you consider that a riddle, you are is worse shape than I thought.


Please continue.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 5, 2018)

espola said:


> Please continue.


Stop with the riddles.


----------



## espola (May 5, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Stop with the riddles.


It's hard to compete with "Machine guns, AR's and not semi autos and you even have to register to buy bullets."


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 5, 2018)

espola said:


> It's hard to compete with "Machine guns, AR's and not semi autos and you even have to register to buy bullets."


Why?


----------



## tenacious (May 5, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Oh paaalllleezze.
> Come on td,  you gonna follow rat down horse shit road?


Okay you explain to me what he was babbling about?  Cuz I still don't know.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 5, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Okay you explain to me what he was babbling about?  Cuz I still don't know.


I just copied what you wrote and switched sides.


----------



## tenacious (May 5, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I just copied what you wrote and switched sides.


Yes... but of course I already know my own my own opinion.  Would be nice to hear yours for a change.  Even if I call you dumb after you share it.  In fact, beating up on everyone else's ideas is half the fun.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 5, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Yes... but of course I already know my own my own opinion.  Would be nice to hear yours for a change.  Even if I call you dumb after you share it.  In fact, beating up on everyone else's ideas is half the fun.


Good luck with that with that.


----------



## nononono (May 5, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You believe the most asinine BS. Gullible much?



*You recite " Union " propaganda.....what's your point.....*


----------



## nononono (May 5, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Yes... but of course I already know my own my own opinion.  Would be nice to hear yours for a change.  Even if I call you dumb after you share it.  In fact, beating up on everyone else's ideas is half the fun.



*Dumb Turd......*


----------



## tenacious (May 5, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Dumb Turd......*


Lol... I'm going to enjoy reading you melt down in the coming months.  I mean it's fun watching Ricky dance the cha cha for us, now that it's setting in that Trump bamboozled him and the rest of the angry Conservative sheeple.   

But you no, you've always had a screw loose so I'm know it's going to be even more fun to watch as we head toward November and you finally starting to figure out how toxic the republican brand has become under Trump.  I'm predicting you suffer a total melt down...


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 5, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Okay you explain to me what he was babbling about?  Cuz I still don't know.


Hmmm...he's just yanking your chain td....


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 5, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> *You’re Most Likely to Die From Gun Violence in These 15 States*
> 
> It’s no secret the United States has a gun problem. According to a 2010 report by the American Journal of Medicine, the death rates from firearms — homicide, suicide, and unintentional — were significantly higher in the U.S. than other high-income countries. In fact, compared to the other high-income countries, “82% of all people killed by firearms were from the United States,” according to the report.
> 
> https://www.cheatsheet.com/culture/youre-likely-die-gun-violence-states.html/?ref=YF&yptr=yahoo


Sucker


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 6, 2018)

*Truth from a lib, talk about a leprechaun.*

*Democratic Rep. Eric Swalwell Wants To Make ‘Assault Weapons’ Illegal, And ‘Prosecute’ Those Who Won’t Hand Theirs Over*
by FRANK CAMPMay 4, 2018


On Thursday, Rep. Eric Swalwell (D-CA) penned an op-ed for USA Today, titled: "Ban assault weapons, buy them back, go after resisters: Ex-prosecutor in Congress."

In the piece, Swalwell not only argues that the federal "assault weapons ban" should be reinstated, he further demands that the United States government institute a mandatory buyback of semi-automatic rifles. Swalwell then goes even further, stating that if Americans are unwilling to hand over their semi-automatic rifles to the government, they should be sought out and prosecuted:


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 6, 2018)

Democratic Rep. Ted Deutch: ‘No More Manufacture’ Of Semi-Automatic Rifles, ‘Get Them Out Of Our Communities’
15 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.dailywire.com/news/30302/democratic-rep-ted-deutch-no-more-manufacture-semi-frank-camp?amp&ved=0ahUKEwiz3piIkvHaAhXh6IMKHS1VD1EQqUMIKDAA&usg=AOvVaw0jTFqbUHj-IYlAv_s8dW4r&ampcf=1


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 6, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Hmmm...he's just yanking your chain td....


shhhhhh.


----------



## nononono (May 6, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Lol... I'm going to enjoy reading you melt down in the coming months.  I mean it's fun watching Ricky dance the cha cha for us, now that it's setting in that Trump bamboozled him and the rest of the angry Conservative sheeple.
> 
> But you no, you've always had a screw loose so I'm know it's going to be even more fun to watch as we head toward November and you finally starting to figure out how toxic the republican brand has become under Trump.  *I'm predicting you suffer a total melt down **...


** Not I said the Fly....*

*As for you.....I'm watching it with each new post of yours....*

*Your Party is in the Toilet, and broke financially ta boot.....*

*It's ok.....we will embrace you when you desire to switch to the TRUTH !*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 7, 2018)




----------



## nononono (May 8, 2018)

QUOTE="Ricky Fandango, post: 195101, member: 3256"

	
	
		
		
	


	




/QUOTE


*Spot on !*

*Swallow-Well, Schiff for Brains and Little Boy Lieu.........*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 9, 2018)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 9, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


>


I thought that was another false flag incident? What was so stunning the perp drove away?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 9, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I thought that was another false flag incident? What was so stunning the perp drove away?


You were wrong. No biggie.
I think the guy did drive away, and then he died from getting shot.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 9, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You were wrong. No biggie.
> I think the guy did drive away, and then he died from getting shot.


Alex Jones said it was a false flag and then there's that video of the guy and his wife screaming down the pastor who lost his daughter and many in his parish . . . nice folks those false flag people.


----------



## nononono (May 10, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Alex Jones said it was a false flag and then there's that video of the guy and his wife screaming down the pastor who lost his daughter and many in his parish . . . nice folks those false flag people.


*Aren't you from Texas.......*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 17, 2018)

The left is apoplectic over a girl, a white dress, and an AR-10
MAY 17, 2018
 
When a Millennial college student becomes the left's worst nightmare.
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/05/the_left_is_apoplectic_over_a_girl_a_white_dress_and_an_ar10.html


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 17, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> The left is apoplectic over a girl, a white dress, and an AR-10
> MAY 17, 2018
> View attachment 2599
> When a Millennial college student becomes the left's worst nightmare.
> https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/05/the_left_is_apoplectic_over_a_girl_a_white_dress_and_an_ar10.html


I had a couple questions when I first saw this, how are police supposed to react when they see someone, ANYONE, carrying a rifle like that at a school or public setting? My other question would be what about the good samaritan or other AR carrying do-gooder, what if they see someone, ANYONE, carrying rifle like that, what might they do? 

 . . . I remember when Pit bulls became very popular and there were many people who had no idea what they had or how to raise/train them the scene down at dog beach was NOT a good one.

The 'nightmare' my sweet little precocious joey is in the aftermath, the resulting chaos that would happen if what this young lady is suggesting could/should become the norm. Your America would look radically different than the traditional America or one the majority wants to live in. Walls, barbed wire fencing, people walking the streets with rifles . . . if you want that for yourself move to Palestine or El Salvador.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 17, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I had a couple questions when I first saw this, how are police supposed to react when they see someone, ANYONE, carrying a rifle like that at a school or public setting? My other question would be what about the good samaritan or other AR carrying do-gooder, what if they see someone, ANYONE, carrying rifle like that, what might they do?
> 
> . . . I remember when Pit bulls became very popular and there were many people who had no idea what they had or how to raise/train them the scene down at dog beach was NOT a good one.
> 
> The 'nightmare' my sweet little precocious joey is in the aftermath, the resulting chaos that would happen if what this young lady is suggesting could/should become the norm. Your America would look radically different than the traditional America or one the majority wants to live in. Walls, barbed wire fencing, people walking the streets with rifles . . . if you want that for yourself move to Palestine or El Salvador.


 . . . and why does anyone want to be any peace loving, proud Americans, "worst nightmare"?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 17, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I had a couple questions when I first saw this, how are police supposed to react when they see someone, ANYONE, carrying a rifle like that at a school or public setting? My other question would be what about the good samaritan or other AR carrying do-gooder, what if they see someone, ANYONE, carrying rifle like that, what might they do?
> 
> . . . I remember when Pit bulls became very popular and there were many people who had no idea what they had or how to raise/train them the scene down at dog beach was NOT a good one.
> 
> The 'nightmare' my sweet little precocious joey is in the aftermath, the resulting chaos that would happen if what this young lady is suggesting could/should become the norm. Your America would look radically different than the traditional America or one the majority wants to live in. Walls, barbed wire fencing, people walking the streets with rifles . . . if you want that for yourself move to Palestine or El Salvador.


You people are the ones that want to move away from our roots, not me.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 17, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You people are the ones that want to move away from our roots, not me.


At what point in American history did people walk the streets with ARs hanging from their shoulder?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 17, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You people are the ones that want to move away from our roots, not me.


 . . . and that statement is a classic example of them telling you what to believe and you believing it. You live in Cali, what examples do you see to support your claim when you walk out your front door? Not what you have been told, what you see.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 17, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . and that statement is a classic example of them telling you what to believe and you believing it. You live in Cali, what examples do you see to support your claim when you walk out your front door? Not what you have been told, what you see.


You think Ca represents the USA?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 17, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You think Ca represents the USA?


I have asked the same thing to borderline nutters and some full nutters from Arizona, Texas, Iowa, Nebraska, North Dakota, Wyoming, Minnesota, South Carolina, Louisiana and Mississippi. They all seem to like the Democrats they know and say it's somewhere else. Well this is Cali, one of, if not the most, liberal states . . . what is it you see that makes you think any Americans want to, "move away from our roots"?

 . . . when I walk out my door here or anywhere else across America all I see is people trying to make their way through life the best they can, and most don't get up in anyone else's business like you seem to want to do. I certainly don't here about the things you are told to dwell on.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 17, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I have asked the same thing to borderline nutters and some full nutters from Arizona, Texas, Iowa, Nebraska, North Dakota, Wyoming, Minnesota, South Carolina, Louisiana and Mississippi. They all seem to like the Democrats they know and say it's somewhere else. Well this is Cali, one of, if not the most, liberal states . . . what is it you see that makes you think any Americans want to, "move away from our roots"?
> 
> . . . when I walk out my door here or anywhere else across America all I see is people trying to make their way through life the best they can, and most don't get up in anyone else's business like you seem to want to do. I certainly don't here about the things you are told to dwell on.


You elect people to do just that.
Go up to Frisco and take a look, take a gander at Ocean side and tell me what you see, liberals making our country less safe because they want to be nice to everyone and let criminals out of jail and let illegals in to kill Americans.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 17, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You elect people to do just that.
> Go up to Frisco and take a look, take a gander at Ocean side and tell me what you see, liberals making our country less safe because they want to be nice to everyone and let criminals out of jail and let illegals in to kill Americans.


Actually I just got back from the city by the bay, what have they told you to think about SF? and . . . you may want to discuss Oceanside with the plumber. I know how filthy that place is. And crime? It's the economy stupid!


----------



## nononono (May 17, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I had a couple questions when I first saw this, how are police supposed to react when they see someone, ANYONE, carrying a rifle like that at a school or public setting? My other question would be what about the good samaritan or other AR carrying do-gooder, what if they see someone, ANYONE, carrying rifle like that, what might they do?
> 
> . . . I remember when Pit bulls became very popular and there were many people who had no idea what they had or how to raise/train them the scene down at dog beach was NOT a good one.
> 
> The 'nightmare' my sweet little precocious joey is in the aftermath, the resulting chaos that would happen if what this young lady is suggesting could/should become the norm. Your America would look radically different than the traditional America or one the majority wants to live in. Walls, barbed wire fencing, people walking the streets with rifles . . . if you want that for yourself move to Palestine or El Salvador.


*You've lost your mind....*

*Absolute gibberish due to a set of legs in pumps carrying a " Tool "....*


----------



## nononono (May 17, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Actually I just got back from the city by the bay, what have they told you to think about SF? and . . . you may want to discuss Oceanside with the plumber. I know how filthy that place is. And crime? It's the economy stupid!


*The Shithole by the Bay..*
*The only City I know of that has daily " Shit/Needle " maps for *
*Tourists.....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 17, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Actually I just got back from the city by the bay, what have they told you to think about SF? and . . . you may want to discuss Oceanside with the plumber. I know how filthy that place is. And crime? It's the economy stupid!


No good answers huh?
Figures, smart guy.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 17, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> No good answers huh?
> Figures, smart guy.


What were the questions?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 17, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What were the questions?


Why do you people hate America?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 17, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> The left is apoplectic over a girl, a white dress, and an AR-10
> MAY 17, 2018
> View attachment 2599
> When a Millennial college student becomes the left's worst nightmare.
> https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/05/the_left_is_apoplectic_over_a_girl_a_white_dress_and_an_ar10.html


I love that picture.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 17, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Actually I just got back from the city by the bay, what have they told you to think about SF? and . . . you may want to discuss Oceanside with the plumber. I know how filthy that place is. And crime? It's the economy stupid!


Oceanside can kick the shit out of OB any day of the week.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 17, 2018)

https://bit.ly/2La7gGr


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 17, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I love that picture.


Ain't it great? An AR10 is a lot of gun.
Goes great with those legs.
I have heard the women soldiers of Israel carry rifles off duty as well.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 17, 2018)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 17, 2018)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 17, 2018)




----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 17, 2018)

Notice none of these girls are wearing burkas.
I wonder why.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 17, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Notice none of these girls are wearing burkas.
> I wonder why.


Maybe their helmets wont fit over the rags?
Something about an armed woman.
Notice how comfortable they are with their rifles, that comes with practice.
I bet they aren't afraid of them jumping up and shooting people by themselves.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 17, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Maybe their helmets wont fit over the rags?
> Something about an armed woman.
> Notice how comfortable they are with their rifles, that comes with practice.
> I bet they aren't afraid of them jumping up and shooting people by themselves.


The truth of the matter is that they would all be slaves to Islam without the firepower to keep the darkness at bay.
yeah, I said it.


----------



## nononono (May 17, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What were the questions?


*First one....*

*What's wrong with you ?*

*Second one....*

*Why won't you correct it ?*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 17, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The truth of the matter is that they would all be slaves to Islam without the firepower to keep the darkness at bay.
> yeah, I said it.


Yes you did.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 17, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Oceanside can kick the shit out of OB any day of the week.


You need to ask joe what his issue with your hood.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 17, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Why do you people hate America?


Seriously? Give it a break uber nutter.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 18, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Seriously? Give it a break uber nutter.


Simple question.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 18, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You need to ask joe what his issue with your hood.


At least we agree that OB is a toilet.
Joe, whats the issue with my hood?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 18, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> At least we agree that OB is a toilet.
> Joe, whats the issue with my hood?


Just the kind of folks that hang out at the pirate tavern.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 18, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Just the kind of folks that hang out at the pirate tavern.


Them dudes are nuts.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 18, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Just the kind of folks that hang out at the pirate tavern.


I agree, hey, ..wait.


----------



## nononono (May 18, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Seriously? Give it a break uber nutter.


*Your bitterness oozes with each new post......*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 18, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Them dudes are nuts.


OBVI.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 18, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Simple question.


Not for those with IPD


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 20, 2018)

What the left's anti-Second Amendment crusade is really about
MAY 20, 2018
It's almost certainly not public safety.

https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/05/what_the_lefts_antisecond_amendment_crusade_is_really_about.html


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 20, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What the left's anti-Second Amendment crusade is really about
> MAY 20, 2018
> It's almost certainly not public safety.
> 
> https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/05/what_the_lefts_antisecond_amendment_crusade_is_really_about.html


"Paranoia the destroyer"  . . . all apart of the crisis actor, false flag narrative. Good work joe, you gonna go scream some victims parents down now?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 20, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "Paranoia the destroyer"  . . . all apart of the crisis actor, false flag narrative. Good work joe, you gonna go scream some victims parents down now?


No, just you.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 22, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "Paranoia the destroyer"  . . . all apart of the crisis actor, false flag narrative. Good work joe, you gonna go scream some victims parents down now?


Send the IPD crash cart


----------



## tenacious (May 23, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


>


Oh wow... who could imagine Joe posting more pics of women, trying to look like men.  I'm all for women's rights, and women being allowed to serve in the military if they volunteer.  But as a man and a father I look at that pick and all I can think is ick...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 23, 2018)

*EXPOSED: Obama Advisors' Emails In Immediate Sandy Hook Aftermath Reveal Anti-Gun Agenda: 'Tap Peoples Emotions'*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 23, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Oh wow... who could imagine Joe posting more pics of women, trying to look like men.  I'm all for women's rights, and women being allowed to serve in the military if they volunteer.  But as a man and a father I look at that pick and all I can think is ick...


You are way off, dude.


----------



## tenacious (May 23, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You are way off, dude.


Sorry Brokeback... I'm just not into this weird lustful weapons and women gender-binding thing.  You plainly are- and please know I respect that.  Just for me... I'm not interested in dating Wonder Woman even though I respect her as a role model for young women.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 23, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Sorry Brokeback... I'm just not into this weird lustful weapons and women gender-binding thing.  You plainly are- and please know I respect that.  Just for me... I'm not interested in dating Wonder Woman even though I respect her as a role model for young women.


This is the pic that started it all,


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 23, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Sorry Brokeback... I'm just not into this weird lustful weapons and women gender-binding thing.  You plainly are- and please know I respect that.  Just for me... I'm not interested in dating Wonder Woman even though I respect her as a role model for young women.


Don't worry, she doesn't want to date you either.
What does women gender binding even mean?


----------



## tenacious (May 23, 2018)

What do you even mean... lol  
Let's just say, I for one won't be surprised if for round two you post pics of scantily clad female construction workers or some snaps of promiscuous male flight attendants.  If seeing women act out masculine roles is your thing, then whatever.  You don't need to wave it in our faces, but I try not to judge yo.  

Ricky is a giver... but me I'm more of a Renaissance man.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 23, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Oh wow... who could imagine Joe posting more pics of women, trying to look like men.  I'm all for women's rights, and women being allowed to serve in the military if they volunteer.  But as a man and a father I look at that pick and all I can think is ick...


Those women are beautiful.
What they stand for is beautiful.
The confidence and power they project is beautiful.
They are absolutely beautiful women.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 23, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Ricky is a giver... but me I'm more of a Renaissance man.


Yes, I am a giver.
Its my nature.

Renaissance man?
I think you may be selling something you dont have in stock.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 23, 2018)

tenacious said:


> What do you even mean... lol
> Let's just say, I for one won't be surprised if for round two you post pics of scantily clad female construction workers or some snaps of promiscuous male flight attendants.  If seeing women act out masculine roles is your thing, then whatever.  You don't need to wave it in our faces, but I try not to judge yo.
> 
> Ricky is a giver... but me I'm more of a Renaissance man.


You don't think any of those women are attractive?
What are you, queer?
Barefoot and pregnant, is that it?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 24, 2018)




----------



## tenacious (May 24, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Those women are beautiful.
> What they stand for is beautiful.
> The confidence and power they project is beautiful.
> They are absolutely beautiful women.


Yes yes... nutters sending their daughters to war because god told them too.  How beautiful.


----------



## tenacious (May 24, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


>


Derp'

How is Michelle doing these days?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 24, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Yes yes... nutters sending their daughters to war because god told them too.  How beautiful.


"KILL! KILL! KILL! . . . cuz God said so!" on both sides.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 24, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "KILL! KILL! KILL! . . . cuz God said so!" on both sides.


It's more protect protect protect, and I'm we are the crazy ones, you ok? Maybe you just love the terrorists.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 25, 2018)

BREAKING: Armed Citizen Kills Mass Shooter At Oklahoma Restaurant
10 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.dailywire.com/news/31077/breaking-armed-citizen-kills-mass-shooter-oklahoma-ryan-saavedra?amp&ved=0ahUKEwiizJuH5qDbAhXStlkKHXDuDSQQqUMILDAB&usg=AOvVaw17OrfQRhdWB9RiZbIuE-eX&ampcf=1


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 25, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> BREAKING: Armed Citizen Kills Mass Shooter At Oklahoma Restaurant
> 10 hours ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.dailywire.com/news/31077/breaking-armed-citizen-kills-mass-shooter-oklahoma-ryan-saavedra?amp&ved=0ahUKEwiizJuH5qDbAhXStlkKHXDuDSQQqUMILDAB&usg=AOvVaw17OrfQRhdWB9RiZbIuE-eX&ampcf=1


 "Mass shooter"? That's some sketchy ass reporting.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 25, 2018)

Hot Air

Oh my: “Coward of Broward” protected sheriff’s son after beating of student?
1 hour ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://hotair.com/archives/2018/05/25/oh-coward-broward-protected-sheriffs-son-beating-student/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwi_2q-WraHbAhUGoVMKHdzQCmMQqUMIKDAA&usg=AOvVaw3Rh-20VuKhAK97GQbBuwvx&ampcf=1


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 25, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Sorry Brokeback... I'm just not into this weird lustful weapons and women gender-binding thing.  You plainly are- and please know I respect that.  Just for me... I'm not interested in dating Wonder Woman even though I respect her as a role model for young women.


You know those women are Israelis?
They are members of the IDF.
These are strong young ladies who fight along side their male counterparts.
You see "weird lustful weapons and women gender-binding"....? 
No one is asking, nor are they interested in you dating anyone.


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 25, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Yes yes... nutters sending their daughters to war because god told them too.  How beautiful.


How warped is your thinking? These daughters fight for Israel and their existence. God has nothing to do with it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 25, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> How warped is your thinking? These daughters fight for Israel and their existence. God has nothing to do with it.


It is quite amazing to me how sick the left really is.


----------



## tenacious (May 25, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> How warped is your thinking? These daughters fight for Israel and their existence. God has nothing to do with it.


You don't think Israels differences with it's neighbor's don't stem from religion?  Really?


----------



## tenacious (May 25, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> It is quite amazing to me how sick the left really is.


lol yea I'm so sick for pointing out that it sucks even the women have to join their military. 

I mean in my defense, I could be talked into sending girls to war for religious reasons under the right circumstances.  For instance I'd help pay the airfare if you ever decided you wanted to head on over to the middle east Joe.  I'm all in for putting you in harms way.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 25, 2018)

tenacious said:


> lol yea I'm so sick for pointing out that it sucks even the women have to join their military.
> 
> I mean in my defense, I could be talked into sending girls to war for religious reasons under the right circumstances.  For instance I'd help pay the airfare if you ever decided you wanted to head on over to the middle east Joe.  I'm all in for putting you in harms way.


Joe's a pitiful little man, longing to lash out at others due to his perceived notion that, "others" are the reason for his personal woes (I wonder who feed him that idea?). He hasn't the wherewithal to do so in any other form nor forum than this (one hopes) so this is his outlet for his foul and ignorant rants and ideas. He, like many other Trump aficionados, simply wants to disrupt, argue and be anti . . . anti whatever you got. aka he's an idiot.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 25, 2018)

tenacious said:


> lol yea I'm so sick for pointing out that it sucks even the women have to join their military.
> 
> I mean in my defense, I could be talked into sending girls to war for religious reasons under the right circumstances.  For instance I'd help pay the airfare if you ever decided you wanted to head on over to the middle east Joe.  I'm all in for putting you in harms way.


You know we have women in our military, right?
I will take that ticket, Israel please. I am a non gender killing machine of one.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Joe's a pitiful little man, longing to lash out at others due to his perceived notion that, "others" are the reason for his personal woes (I wonder who feed him that idea?). He hasn't the wherewithal to do so in any other form nor forum than this (one hopes) so this is his outlet for his foul and ignorant rants and ideas. He, like many other Trump aficionados, simply wants to disrupt, argue and be anti . . . anti whatever you got. aka he's an idiot.


It has been some time since we have had to read your babble, I do kind of miss it.
This might put a crimp in our holiday weekend plans we made.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 25, 2018)




----------



## nononono (May 25, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You know we have women in our military, right?
> I will take that ticket, Israel please. I am a non gender killing machine of one.


*....He doesn't know what a " Woman " is....he knows Goats.*


----------



## tenacious (May 25, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


>



Lol... he's Ice T.  Of course he's pro guns... have you listened to any of his music? 
In other news, looks like another company is going to stop supporting a political candidate because of his ties to the NRA.   Man that David Hogg is proving to be quite the political activist.  With public sentiment swinging toward pro gun control, and folks like Hogg costing NRA supporting politician's hundreds of thousands in donations with nothing more then tweets... it sorta feels like this issue is taking on a life of it's own.  Same way we saw with Gay Rights, Marijuana and even the election of Donald Trump.



> *Publix Suspends Contributions To NRA-Backed Politician Amid Protests*
> https://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/publix-suspends-contributions-to-nra-backed-politician-amid-protests_us_5b086551e4b0fdb2aa5387d7
> 
> Protests prompted supermarket chain Publix to suspend all political contributions after it was revealed to have given more than half a million dollars to a Florida Republican who called himself a “proud NRA sellout.”
> ...


----------



## nononono (May 25, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Lol... he's Ice T.  Of course he's pro guns... have you listened to any of his music?
> In other news, looks like another company is going to stop supporting a political candidate because of his ties to the NRA.   Man that David Hogg is proving to be quite the political activist.  With public sentiment swinging toward pro gun control, and folks like Hogg costing NRA supporting politician's hundreds of thousands in donations with nothing more then tweets... it sorta feels like this issue is taking on a life of it's own.  Same way we saw with Gay Rights, Marijuana and even the election of Donald Trump.


*You scared.....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 26, 2018)

Why are white 'bigots' stockpiling guns?
MAY 26, 2018

I propose that Scientific American magazine (SA) be renamed Pseudo-Science Magazine. 

My inbox, every so often, receives articles from SA's online platform, and as I have previously reported here, they contain decreasing amounts of science and increasing amounts of leftist drivel.

The latest is titled "Why Are White Men Stockpiling Guns?"  My expectation would normally be that the commentary provides yet another excuse to demonize Caucasian men.  Normality strikes again.  While the piece moderates its bias, the portrait is clear.  Quoting the subtitle:

Research suggests it's largely because they're anxious about their ability to protect their families, insecure about their place in the job market and beset by racial fears.






But being "beset by racial fears" is not enough for SA.  Association with white racism must be emphasized, and the article struggles to make that connection.  For example:

A 2013 paper by a team of United Kingdom researchers found that a one-point jump in the scale they used to measure racism increased the odds of owning a gun by 50 percent.

*More inHome*



Of course, in the UK, with its rigid policy of gun confiscation, one would expect to find anti-gun bias.  Moreover, "the scale they used to measure racism" is unlikely to be unbiased.  Finally,

"... these men tend to see themselves as devoted patriots, but make a distinction between the federal government and the 'nation,'" says Froese. "On that point, I expect that many in this group see the 'nation' as being white."

Oh, horror of horrors.  Do some people actually perceive a difference between a nation itself, and a governing body saturated with leftists and imitation conservatives?  And of course, Froese's "expectation" that you are a bigot is an important expectation, which SA could not omit.

Now there is one important statistic that SA is probably accurate on, but which actually works against the point it is trying to make. 

Three percent of the population now owns half of the country's firearms[.]

This undermines the entire argument that white men own guns because they are racists.  The very small percentage of people who hoard anything, be it guns, twinkies, or miscellaneous household items, are outliers.  They are not average people, and their hoarding is more likely to indicate the very disorders mentioned in the article other than racism.

What SA seems utterly disinterested in reporting on is, who owns guns illegally?  Who uses them to commit crimes?  Who are the people who carry them on the street in search of victims? 

Maybe they are disproportionately Caucasian, but my "expectation" is that, if that were the case, SA would have featured it in the article.  If instead, it is nonwhites who disproportionately use guns illegally, then, is deliberate avoidance of those statistics indicative of anti-white racism? 

My "expectation" says yes.



Scientific American gets even more woke.
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/05/why_are_white_bigots_stockpiling_guns.html


----------



## tenacious (May 26, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Maybe they are disproportionately Caucasian, but my "expectation" is that, if that were the case, SA would have featured it in the article.  If instead, it is nonwhites who disproportionately use guns illegally, then, is deliberate avoidance of those statistics indicative of anti-white racism?
> 
> My "expectation" says yes.
> 
> ...




Let me cut and paste in the first paragraph of original SA "blog" Article down below, as in a scientific journal they aren't allow to screw around and are expected to lay out the thesis of the article (or in this case blog) there.  And after reading the actual thesis statement, I don't detect any racism in the blog.  Just seems like they say the article/blog is a study into why one particular demographic happens to own more guns then any of then all the rest of the America combined.  Do you think that's racist?  Guess I don't see it.  Maybe you can point me to some passages in the actual Scientific American article so I can better understand the parts you feel are racist?

https://blogs.scientificamerican.com/observations/why-are-white-men-stockpiling-guns/?utm_source=newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=mind&utm_content=link&utm_term=2018-05-23_featured-this-week
_"Since the 2008 election of President Obama, the number of firearms manufactured in the U.S. has tripled, while imports have doubled. This doesn’t mean more households have guns than ever before—that percentage has stayed fairly steady for decades. Rather, more guns are being stockpiled by a small number of individuals. Three percent of the population now owns half of the country’s firearms, says a recent, definitive study from the Injury Control Research Center at Harvard University."_


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 26, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


>


Gee, gangsta attitude from an OG, who'd a thunk it?


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 26, 2018)

tenacious said:


> You don't think Israels differences with it's neighbor's don't stem from religion?  Really?


Where did anyone say that?


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 26, 2018)

tenacious said:


> lol yea I'm so sick for pointing out that it sucks even the women have to join their military.
> 
> I mean in my defense, I could be talked into sending girls to war for religious reasons under the right circumstances.  For instance I'd help pay the airfare if you ever decided you wanted to head on over to the middle east Joe.  I'm all in for putting you in harms way.


You're an idiot. Yet you post as if you know the post to be true.
Who exactly is sending girls to war for religious reasons?
I can't wait for this bit of wisdom....


----------



## tenacious (May 26, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> You're an idiot. Yet you post as if you know the post to be true.
> Who exactly is sending girls to war for religious reasons?
> I can't wait for this bit of wisdom....


Honestly I'm really pulling for you to totally prove me wrong and that religion didn't have anything to do with it.  Then the whole giving Israel land Palestinian's were living on issue is solved easy breezy.  We'll just give the Jewish People the State of Idaho to live.  It's a great place, not to hot not too cold; and don't forget we did give them Israel... so now we'll just give them Idaho instead.  Problem solved-


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 28, 2018)

This should help,

Knives are too sharp and filing them down is solution to soaring violent crime, judge says...
https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2018/05/27/knives-sharp-filing-solution-soaring-violent-crime-judge-says/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 28, 2018)

Thanks, Anti-Gunners: The NRA Is Now Six Million Strong - Matt Vespa
Maybe the libs should start campaigning for republicans, or just stick to selling guns and NRA memberships.
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://townhall.com/tipsheet/mattvespa/2018/05/28/thanks-anti-gunners-the-nra-is-now-six-million-strong-n2485029?amp=true&ved=0ahUKEwi9qI2Oq6nbAhUDvFkKHTqsCQEQqUMIMDAC&usg=AOvVaw16qkoTEMbEssgoJ2mVtTNs&ampcf=1


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 28, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Thanks, Anti-Gunners: The NRA Is Now Six Million Strong - Matt Vespa
> Maybe the libs should start campaigning for republicans, or just stick to selling guns and NRA memberships.
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://townhall.com/tipsheet/mattvespa/2018/05/28/thanks-anti-gunners-the-nra-is-now-six-million-strong-n2485029?amp=true&ved=0ahUKEwi9qI2Oq6nbAhUDvFkKHTqsCQEQqUMIMDAC&usg=AOvVaw16qkoTEMbEssgoJ2mVtTNs&ampcf=1


No wonder Espola ditched the NRRA.  Otherwise they too would be in opposition to the Parkland movement, as they increased NRA membership even more.


----------



## nononono (May 30, 2018)

*KKK = DNC*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 30, 2018)

tenacious said:


> You don't think Israels differences with it's neighbor's don't stem from religion?  Really?


It's the economy stupid.


----------



## tenacious (May 31, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> It's the economy stupid.


D'erp!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 31, 2018)

nononono said:


> *KKK = DNC*


The 50's called, they want their meme back . . . until the great southern white exodus of the 60's. Keep trying though, it's funny watching you try to disavow yourself from what is reality (even further).


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 31, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The 50's called, they want their meme back . . . until the great southern white exodus of the 60's. Keep trying though, it's funny watching you try to disavow yourself from what is reality (even further).


When did hitler die?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 31, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> When did hitler die?


In my best dizzy, "Who's that?".


----------



## nononono (May 31, 2018)

tenacious said:


> D'erp!


Dork.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 2, 2018)

nononono said:


> *KKK = DNC*


----------



## nononono (Jun 2, 2018)

*On this day June 2, 2018 @ 6:57 pm Pacific Time,*
*Under the authority of any Rational Human Being :*

*I hereby declare ALL guns inanimate objects incapable of*
*self discharge.*
*I hereby make ALL guns Legal to use for self protection.*
*I hereby make ALL humans who interact with ANY firearm*
*the sole human responsible for the actions undertaken while*
*interacting with the said firearm...*


*I just stated an edict... *

*Now What !*


----------



## nononono (Jun 2, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


>



*Fake News from a misinformed Lemming Liberal who CANNOT think*
*for himself. The KKK was the Terrorist arm of the Democratic Party.*
*Nothing has changed. It's only gotten worse.....*

*When the African American Community becomes fully AWARE of *
*the Shit YOU Democrats pulled on the community as a Whole you *
*had better hide anything and everything that identifies YOU with*
*the Criminal operation known as The Democratic Party !!!*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 2, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Fake News from a misinformed Lemming Liberal who CANNOT think*
> *for himself. The KKK was the Terrorist arm of the Democratic Party.*
> *Nothing has changed. It's only gotten worse.....*
> 
> ...


Its what the nos do.
Its a no three to five.
Cats officially out of the bag as of awhile ago.
I've been your biggest fan since day one, but, yeah.
The reason i said on numerous occasions that you "were the best poster" is history.
You choked.


----------



## nononono (Jun 2, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Its what the nos do.
> Its a no three to five.
> Cats officially out of the bag as of awhile ago.
> I've been your biggest fan since day one, but, yeah.
> ...



*What I posted is the TRUTH.*
*I will stick up for the TRUTH..*
*As for the " Cat being out of the Bag " ....." The Cat was never Bagged ".*
*I Thank you for your past support.*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 2, 2018)

nononono said:


> *What I posted is the TRUTH.*
> *I will stick up for the TRUTH..*
> *As for the " Cat being out of the Bag " ....." The Cat was never Bagged ".*
> *I Thank you for your past support.*


I still think you're the best poster because of the juggling act.
It was, and is impressive.

It was a real disappointment to see you drop the ball.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 2, 2018)

Maybe theirs a reason to keep it up, but I dont see it.


----------



## nononono (Jun 2, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I still think you're the best poster because of the juggling act.
> It was, and is impressive.
> 
> It was a real disappointment to see you drop the ball.


*What juggling act are you referring to ?????*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 2, 2018)




----------



## nononono (Jun 2, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


>



Listen ......
I only have ONE log on...have only ever had one log on.
I DO NOT " Juggle " between characters if that's what
you are Implying.
I DO NOT " Juggle " between political party positions.
I DO NOT " Juggle " between the TRUTH and FANTASY.

If I have posted something that offended you..SPEAK UP !
If I have posted something that looks awkward..SPEAK UP !

If the other fuckin ASSHOLE who I chide and have named " Bob "
has cast Doubt...SPEAK UP !

I was extremely pissed that this asshole copied my character to
cast doubt on what I post.

There is NO JUGGLING act what so ever !

You commented after the Video that Rat posted and I clearly pointed out that it is
FALSE and MISLEADING....Kieth Jon Hughes deliberately misrepresents the
TRUTH to fit his narrative. And Liberals such as RAT will seek out that type of info
to Gaslight the TRUTH !


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 2, 2018)

Booty.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 2, 2018)

Booty could be the lord of wit, but I dont see it.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 2, 2018)

I'm probably wrong.


----------



## nononono (Jun 2, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I'm probably wrong.


*I do not see what you are alluding to, you need to explain.*

*If this is what happens when The TRUTH is derided from dark closets I have NO*
*way of defending against it. *

*I will NOT play a Game like this......AND YOU KNOW IT !*

*If you are still the same poster......your approach is way the heck off....*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 2, 2018)

nononono said:


> *I do not see what you are alluding to, you need to explain.*
> 
> *If this is what happens when The TRUTH is derided from dark closets I have NO*
> *way of defending against it. *
> ...


Their is no truth in deriding dark closets.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 2, 2018)

...but their may be some fun in it.


----------



## nononono (Jun 3, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> ...but their may be some fun in it.


*Well.....let's see.....Are you the Dark Closet.*







*Or the Light behind the Door !*

*




*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 3, 2018)

You people always make me laugh.


----------



## nononono (Jun 3, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You people always make me laugh.



*I do hope soooo.*

*Laughter is a good medicine......*


----------



## espola (Jun 5, 2018)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1744142972312817


----------



## espola (Jun 5, 2018)

According to m$ devo$, there is no reason for her school safety commission to look into guns at all.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 5, 2018)

espola said:


> According to m$ devo$, there is no reason for her school safety commission to look into guns at all.


Liar. There is the lying post.

*This is the real story, E-linkless left out.*

“That is not part of the commission’s charge per se,” DeVos told a Senate subcommittee overseeing education spending. “We are actually studying school safety and how we can ensure our students are safe at school.”

Sen. Patrick Leahy, a Vermont Democrat, who asked the question, quipped.

“So you are studying gun violence, but not considering the role of guns.”

DeVos’ spokeswoman Liz Hill later clarified in a statement that the commission will look at all the issues the president asked it to study. She added, however, “It’s important to note that the commission cannot create or amend current gun laws_that is the Congress’ job.”

Nor will the commission look at best practices of foreign nations that have much lower rates of gun violence, DeVos said. Instead, she cited her recent visit to a Maryland elementary school that has moved away from strict discipline practices in favor of softer approaches in creating a positive school climate. Some educators have noted that the method has been widely used across the country for many years and is not new.

DeVos also skirted Leahy’s question on whether she believes an 18-year-old high school student should be able to purchase an AR-15-style assault weapon, which has been used in many mass shootings in the United States in recent years.

“I believe that’s very much a matter for debate,” DeVos said.

DeVos has said the commission aims to produce a report on best practices by the end of the year, but other than that the department has disclosed little information about the panel. She said Tuesday the panel will examine 27 different issues around school safety. She did not elaborate.

Trump created the panel created following the February shooting at Marjory Stoneman Douglas High School in Parkland, Florida. Seventeen people were killed.

DeVos was also grilled on the fate of undocumented students and whether principals or teachers can call immigration authorities about them. DeVos had faced criticism from rights groups after suggesting last month that whether or not to report such students was a matter for local schools and communities to decide.

In her testimony Tuesday, DeVos cited the 1982 decision by the Supreme Court that ruled that students are entitled to public education regardless of their status.

“I think it’s incumbent on us to ensure that those students have a safe and secure environment to attend school, to learn and I maintain that,” DeVos said.

“I think a school is a sacrosanct place for students to be able to learn and they should be protected there,” DeVos added.

Pressed further on whether a principal can call immigration authorities, DeVos replied.

“I don’t think they can.”

The audience gasped with relief


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 5, 2018)

ICYMI: Boulder Just Banned Ownership of AR-15 Rifles


----------



## tenacious (Jun 5, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Liar. There is the lying post.
> 
> *This is the real story, E-linkless left out.*
> 
> ...


Umm... your article seems to echo what Espola said.  I colored the first line of your article orange so you can re-read it.  She saying there is no reason to look at guns in a study on school safety.  lol.

So I guess the real scandal here, is wondering if you are the liar Joe, or if you're to dumb to know you're lying?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 5, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Umm... your article seems to echo what Espola said.  I colored the first line of your article orange so you can re-read it.  She saying there is no reason to look at guns in a study on school safety.  lol.
> 
> So I guess the real scandal here, is wondering if you are the liar Joe, or if you're to dumb to know you're lying?


What does seem to echo mean? She sure the hell didn't say there was no reason to look into guns at all, you and are liars. Dummy


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 5, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Umm... your article seems to echo what Espola said.  I colored the first line of your article orange so you can re-read it.  She saying there is no reason to look at guns in a study on school safety.  lol.
> 
> So I guess the real scandal here, is wondering if you are the liar Joe, or if you're to dumb to know you're lying?


What does seem to echo mean? She sure the hell didn't say there was no reason to look into guns at all, you and e are liars. Dumb too.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 5, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Umm... your article seems to echo what Espola said.  I colored the first line of your article orange so you can re-read it.  She saying there is no reason to look at guns in a study on school safety.  lol.
> 
> So I guess the real scandal here, is wondering if you are the liar Joe, or if you're to dumb to know you're lying?


Too
What does seems to echo mean? She sure the hell didn't say there was no reason to look into guns at all, you and e are liars. Dumb to.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 11, 2018)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 11, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


>


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 11, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


>


Horrible, but I am pretty sure the cop didn't want to shoot that kid. What do you think?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 11, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Too
> What does seems to echo mean? She sure the hell didn't say there was no reason to look into guns at all, you and e are liars. Dumb to.


tap, tap, tap,..... " is this thing on"?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 12, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Too
> What does seems to echo mean? She sure the hell didn't say there was no reason to look into guns at all, you and e are liars. Dumb to.


You really are an apologist idiot, yes, yes actually she did say they, “That is not part of the commission’s charge per se,”

“That is not part of the commission’s charge per se,” DeVos told a Senate subcommittee overseeing education spending. “We are actually studying school safety and how we can ensure our students are safe at school.”

Sen. Patrick Leahy, a Vermont Democrat, who asked the question, quipped.

“So you are studying gun violence, but not considering the role of guns.”

DeVos’ spokeswoman Liz Hill later clarified in a statement that the commission will look at all the issues the president asked it to study. She added, however, “It’s important to note that the commission cannot create or amend current gun laws_that is the Congress’ job.”

https://apnews.com/c8f50f582d774699822985a2af44b612


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 12, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You really are an apologist idiot, yes, yes actually she did say they, “That is not part of the commission’s charge per se,”
> 
> “That is not part of the commission’s charge per se,” DeVos told a Senate subcommittee overseeing education spending. “We are actually studying school safety and how we can ensure our students are safe at school.”
> 
> ...


You see what your partisan eyes want to see, you big dummy.
This is at least the 3rd lie you have told since we are keeping track, liar.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 12, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You see what your partisan eyes want to see, you big dummy.
> This is at least the 3rd lie you have told since we are keeping track, liar.


Quoting DeVos is lying? Sounds about right.  We are down to basically 4 on each side in here and the only ones that buy into your just making shit up and claiming it's true BS are those on your side that do the same.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 12, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Quoting DeVos is lying? Sounds about right.  We are down to basically 4 on each side in here and the only ones that buy into your just making shit up and claiming it's true BS are those on your side that do the same.


Quoting is fine, but you are paraphrasing and doing a very poor job, E-reader would be proud of his lying E-son.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 12, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Quoting is fine, but you are paraphrasing and doing a very poor job, E-reader would be proud of his lying E-son.


You are just trying to slime away. That in itself shows you know there was something wrong in what she said. Every time you leave a slime trail we know you are trying to avoid what you know is wrong. The whataboutism, the deflection all these efforts of you and yours prove even you know the stupidity that was exposed . . . and if all else fails you cry, "Fake news". You and your comrades are open books, you try so hard, but are so obvious.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 12, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You are just trying to slime away. That in itself shows you know there was something wrong in what she said. Every time you leave a slime trail we know you are trying to avoid what you know is wrong. The whataboutism, the deflection all these efforts of you and yours prove even you know the stupidity that was exposed . . . and if all else fails you cry, "Fake news". You and your comrades are open books, you try so hard, but are so obvious.


You are a liar-is that sliming my way away, E lied about what she said and you lied in backing him.
Simple, you are a hypocrite and a liar, not to mention a sore losing menstruating teenage girl with boy problems, out of data.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 12, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You are just trying to slime away. That in itself shows you know there was something wrong in what she said. Every time you leave a slime trail we know you are trying to avoid what you know is wrong. The whataboutism, the deflection all these efforts of you and yours prove even you know the stupidity that was exposed . . . and if all else fails you cry, "Fake news". You and your comrades are open books, you try so hard, but are so obvious.


Fake News.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 12, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You are a liar-is that sliming my way away, E lied about what she said and you lied in backing him.
> Simple, you are a hypocrite and a liar, not to mention a sore losing menstruating teenage girl with boy problems, out of data.


Again, just like with Trump, simply showing their actual words seems to upset you.


----------



## nononono (Jun 12, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Quoting DeVos is lying? Sounds about right.  We are down to basically 4 on each side in here and the only ones that buy into your just making shit up and claiming it's true BS are those on your side that do the same.


*If that's the case....*

*It's 4 no's on your side....as always.*

*It's 4 Yes's on our side.....and we're Winning !*

*All I've ever heard from Democrats for three whole*
*decades is No No No No......always No....*

*Never have I heard " Yes we can ! "........*

*Most miserable group of Humans for all to see...*
*After four days of literally trying to destroy *
*the meeting in Singapore, they/YOU are even*
*worse of than before.....And Trump's still WINNING !*
*Go smoke some Pot, eat Chocolate or get a Good *
*Stephanie Clifford for the night.....*


----------



## nononono (Jun 12, 2018)

*Blue wave my ass in November.....*
*We are going to witness the biggest ground swell*
*of Democratic Blue Balls anyone's ever seen......*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 13, 2018)

https://t.co/udy8xa4ys8


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 14, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> https://t.co/udy8xa4ys8


Whackadoodle


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 16, 2018)

Gun Lies, Myths, Half-Truths, and Conspiracy Theories
RICH LOGIS
Guns and gun crime are the new climate change: those who know nothing about the subject are suddenly "experts."
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/06/gun_lies_myths_halftruths_and_conspiracy_theories.html


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 16, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Gun Lies, Myths, Half-Truths, and Conspiracy Theories
> RICH LOGIS
> Guns and gun crime are the new climate change: those who know nothing about the subject are suddenly "experts."
> https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/06/gun_lies_myths_halftruths_and_conspiracy_theories.html


Mindless parrots.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 18, 2018)

*Don't you just liberal ideals?*

*NJ governor sees guns, not shooter's early prison release, as the problem*
By Lukas Mikelionis | Fox News







Tahaji Wells, 33, who opened fire Sunday at an arts festival in Trenton, N.J., was released from prison years ahead of serving his full sentence on two convictions, including one for manslaughter.  (Mercer County Prosecutor's Office)

New Jersey Gov. Phil Murphy responded to Sunday's deadly shooting at a Trenton arts festival by calling for new controls on guns. But a suspect’s gang membership -- and early release from prison after Murphy took office -- may have been bigger factors in an incident that left one person dead and 22 wounded.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 18, 2018)

*Armed man who shot, killed Walmart gunman is a pastor, report says*

One of the armed citizens credited with taking out a carjacking suspect who went on a rampage in a Washington state Walmart parking lot Sunday reportedly is a pastor in the area.

The 47-year-old Oakville man, who has not been identified, shot and killed the suspect outside the Supercenter in Tumwater, The Olympian reported Monday.

The man was described by a police spokesperson has a local pastor with a concealed carry permit.

The unidentified man shot and killed the suspect, 44-year-old Tim Day, after he embarked on a violent spree that left three people injured — including a 48-year-old man who was shot twice when he refused to give up his car, according to Q13 Fox. 

The man who was wounded by gunfire was airlifted to a hospital, where he remains in critical condition in the ICU.

His son, Kyle Fievez, told the Olympia-area newspaper that his father was shot in the neck and torso, and that bullet fragments were lodged near his spine.

A GoFundMe account set up for the man said he "lost his spleen and part of his pancreas," and "also ruptured his stomach... he is paralyzed from the neck down."

The pastor who shot Day reportedly has emergency medical training and helped the wounded man before he was taken to the hospital.

The Walmart Supercenter was closed on Monday but was scheduled to reopen Tuesday morning.
http://www.foxnews.com/us/2018/06/18/armed-man-who-shot-killed-walmart-gunman-is-pastor-report-says.html


----------



## nononono (Jun 18, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Don't you just liberal ideals?*
> 
> *NJ governor sees guns, not shooter's early prison release, as the problem*
> By Lukas Mikelionis | Fox News
> ...



*Media won't tell the TRUTH about it but I will......*

*Black on Black Gun Violence at an " Arts Festival " in Trenton New Jersey.....*
*Recently released Felon that had a grudge that's how the prior warning was*
*known, obtained a gun with extended clip to settle grudge....*

*And here's the real kicker, the Mayor Elect KNEW this was going to happen !*
*He was forwarded " Facebook " posts of people begging/warning him to shut*
*the Festival down....*

*This sure has the Smell of Charlottesville, Virginia Crap ALL over it...*

*Can anyone say " Complete Set Up " to promote Gun Control.....I will !!!!*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 25, 2018)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 25, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


>


Is Trump coming after our guns?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Is Trump coming after our guns?


That would be a good way for him to get you people off the gun grabbing kick.
I'll forward the memo, thanks.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 25, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> That would be a good way for him to get you people off the gun grabbing kick.
> I'll forward the memo, thanks.


Did you ever ask around the house for opinions on the forced separation of mothers and children?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Quoting DeVos is lying? Sounds about right.  We are down to basically 4 on each side in here and the only ones that buy into your just making shit up and claiming it's true BS are those on your side that do the same.


Muahahahahaha...you're pathetic...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Did you ever ask around the house for opinions on the forced separation of mothers and children?


Like an abortion? That kind of separation? 
Or like when someone breaks the law & you go to jail and your children are separated?
Or just when you choose to be outraged, that kind of separation?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Did you ever ask around the house for opinions on the forced separation of mothers and children?


My family are legal citizens so dont get any ideas.


----------



## espola (Jun 25, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> My family are legal citizens so dont get any ideas.


If there are no judges or due process, how are you going to prove it?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 25, 2018)

espola said:


> If there are no judges or due process, how are you going to prove it?


Certificates of live birth. (long form)
100% American.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 25, 2018)

espola said:


> If there are no judges or due process, how are you going to prove it?


You sneak in and get caught, you go directly back over the wall.
Do not pass GO, and do not collect $100.00


----------



## espola (Jun 25, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Certificates of live birth. (long form)
> 100% American.


Who are you going to show them to?


----------



## espola (Jun 25, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You sneak in and get caught, you go directly back over the wall.
> Do not pass GO, and do not collect $100.00


That sounds like a legal action - who signed the order?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 26, 2018)

espola said:


> Who are you going to show them to?


Me, being an expert on birth certificates, it is the real deal, unlike Obama's.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 26, 2018)

espola said:


> That sounds like a legal action - who signed the order?


Me, being an official law enforcement officer of impeccable character and record.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 26, 2018)

espola said:


> If there are no judges or due process, how are you going to prove it?


Just speaking English is a good start.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 26, 2018)

espola said:


> Who are you going to show them to?


The guy at the post office who notarized their passports.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 26, 2018)

espola said:


> That sounds like a legal action - who signed the order?


Citizens of this country are afforded all the rights that are outlined in the Constitution.
Illegal entry by foreign nationals is another matter.
I would like to see our border enforced, and those who enter illegally returned to their country without due process.

Those who wish to immigrate or seek asylum can come through the proper channels.


----------



## espola (Jun 26, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The guy at the post office who notarized their passports.


After you have been taken away in handcuffs?


----------



## espola (Jun 26, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Citizens of this country are afforded all the rights that are outlined in the Constitution.
> Illegal entry by foreign nationals is another matter.
> I would like to see our border enforced, and those who enter illegally returned to their country without due process.
> 
> Those who wish to immigrate or seek asylum can come through the proper channels.


If there are no judges or due process, to whom are you going to prove that you are a citizen?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 26, 2018)

espola said:


> If there are no judges or due process, to whom are you going to prove that you are a citizen?


Where did all the judges go?
Ive never shown a passport to a judge, have you?

When I travel to another country, I show my passport when asked, and am granted access. Never seen a judge in any of these instances.


----------



## espola (Jun 26, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Where did all the judges go?
> Ive never shown a passport to a judge, have you?


T is proposing that people be deported without the benefit of judges or due process.  I understand that there is a news barrier at your house, but please try to keep up.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 26, 2018)

espola said:


> After you have been taken away in handcuffs?


This never happened.
Are you ok?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 26, 2018)

espola said:


> T is proposing that people be deported without the benefit of judges or due process.  I understand that there is a news barrier at your house, but please try to keep up.


He is proposing that anyone caught illegally entering be returned without due process.
Isnt that what I said? (post #352)

Reading is helpful.
Slow down and try it.


----------



## espola (Jun 26, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> He is proposing that anyone caught illegally entering be returned without due process.
> Isnt that what I said?


That's almost it.


----------



## espola (Jun 26, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> He is proposing that anyone caught illegally entering be returned without due process.
> Isnt that what I said? (post #352)
> 
> Reading is helpful.
> Slow down and try it.


Border Patrol (AKA ICE, AKA CBP) has power under law, confirmed by the Supreme Court, to detain anyone within 100 miles of the border or coastline.  That includes all of Oceanside - twice.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 26, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> My family are legal citizens so dont get any ideas.


Not what I was asking, or asked before. Never mind, I was being obtrusive and if there was sympathy for the plight of those being  separated (some possibly for life) at the border I doubt you would admit it.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 26, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Like an abortion? That kind of separation?
> Or like when someone breaks the law & you go to jail and your children are separated?
> Or just when you choose to be outraged, that kind of separation?


Obviously you don't pay attention.


----------



## espola (Jun 26, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> This never happened.
> Are you ok?


Maybe not to you.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 26, 2018)

espola said:


> Maybe not to you.


I remember Aff telling a story of being beat down by the police. He spoke of them as overzealous nazi gestapo abusing their authority to keep us all down . . . that was well before Kap, before BLM, before Ferguson, before Tamir Rice. A regular Rodney King that Aff.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 26, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I remember Aff telling a story of being beat down by the police. He spoke of them as overzealous nazi gestapo abusing their authority to keep us all down . . . that was well before Kap, before BLM, before Ferguson, before Tamir Rice. A regular Rodney King that Aff.


I got into some trouble as a yoot.
There were cops I absolutely hated. Its the kind of job that attracts people with power trips and a need to exert authority.
As I got older I realized that not all cops are bad, and that at times, I may have begged for what I got. (I know, hard to believe).
Humility is always a good first step.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 26, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I got into some trouble as a yoot.
> There were cops I absolutely hated. Its the kind of job that attracts people with power trips and a need to exert authority.
> As I got older I realized that not all cops are bad, and that at times, I may have begged for what I got. (I know, hard to believe).
> Humility is always a good first step.


----------



## nononono (Jun 26, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Is Trump coming after our guns?



*Nope. *
*And don't worry, you've already *
*lost your Cojones.....*


----------



## nononono (Jun 26, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Not what I was asking, or asked before. Never mind, I was being obtrusive and if there was sympathy for the plight of those being  separated (some possibly for life) at the border I doubt you would admit it.


*Only Criminals are being Separated from children......*

*Think about that for a moment Rodent...*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 26, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


>


I always thought she was sexy and sassy.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 26, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I always thought she was sexy and sassy.


Yup, the porch scene is the best.


----------



## nononono (Jun 26, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I remember Aff telling a story of being beat down by the police. He spoke of them as overzealous nazi gestapo abusing their authority to keep us all down . . . that was well before Kap, before BLM, before Ferguson, before Tamir Rice. A regular Rodney King that Aff.



*And what's your story, you get the snot tapped outta ya for being a smart *
*mouth Skater/Surfer.....one to many times for that yap.*
*Really..how did you go from independent ( as you claim )....*
*to full course Lemming Liberal.....Most Iron Workers are Conservative...*
*Just look inside their Brain Bucket....Somethings just not right with this one...*
*Just not right I tell ya....*
*Are you a poorly programed Robot....come clean now, it's only a matter of time.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 26, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Only Criminals are being Separated from children......*
> 
> *Think about that for a moment Rodent...*


https://reliefweb.int/report/united-states-america/usa-routine-separation-asylum-seeking-families-violates-international


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 26, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I got into some trouble as a yoot.
> There were cops I absolutely hated. Its the kind of job that attracts people with power trips and a need to exert authority.
> As I got older I realized that not all cops are bad, and that at times, I may have begged for what I got. (I know, hard to believe).
> Humility is always a good first step.


Where was your humility when people laying on the ground hands in the air were murderer? Or shot in the back for fleeing a misdemeanor traffic stop? Or shot in their car doing exactly what the officer told them to do? Or shot for lipping off to an officer? Or walking home in their own neighborhood by a wannabe cop, "security guard"? Seems in those cases, for some reason, you forgot about the, "attracts people with power trips and a need to exert authority." part.


----------



## nononono (Jun 26, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Where was your humility when people laying on the ground hands in the air were murderer? Or shot in the back for fleeing a misdemeanor traffic stop? Or shot in their car doing exactly what the officer told them to do? Or shot for lipping off to an officer? Or walking home in their own neighborhood by a wannabe cop, "security guard"? Seems in those cases, for some reason, you forgot about the, "attracts people with power trips and a need to exert authority." part.



*I stated it earlier....YOU have issues.*

*If you had the Cojones to sit down with a few Currently serving the Public*
*Law Enforcement Officers ...which I seriously doubt you can do with a *
*disturbingly one sided view point you have displayed throughout a majority*
*of your posts on this subject matter....*
*They would most likely to a tee state :*
*If the suspect in each of those cases you cite would have complied they would *
*not have fired upon.....*
*Everyone of those cases you have brought up that are an Officer involved shooting*
*with the exception of Trevon Martin has a completely different TRUTH than *
*are spouting. The " Trevon Martin " shooting was a defensive response to a 6'3"*
*MMA ( Martin ) whacked out on " Drip " who would have most likely killed *
*The ( Wanna Be Cop ) had he not fired.....*

*You can list each case by incident and the TRUTH is the opposite of your *
*" Deeply Issued " responses......*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 26, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Where was your humility when people laying on the ground hands in the air were murderer? Or shot in the back for fleeing a misdemeanor traffic stop? Or shot in their car doing exactly what the officer told them to do? Or shot for lipping off to an officer? Or walking home in their own neighborhood by a wannabe cop, "security guard"? Seems in those cases, for some reason, you forgot about the, "attracts people with power trips and a need to exert authority." part.


None of us want any of that, but the lies that come out of some of those situations just make it worse for the next one, boy that cried wolf scenario.
But you already know that, you lying fuck.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 26, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Obviously you don't pay attention.


When it comes to you and your nonsense it's tough, but once again you're wrong, obliviously so.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 26, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I remember Aff telling a story of being beat down by the police. He spoke of them as overzealous nazi gestapo abusing their authority to keep us all down . . . that was well before Kap, before BLM, before Ferguson, before Tamir Rice. A regular Rodney King that Aff.


Yes sir, no sir.....
ID? Yes sir. 
Keep my hands where you can see them? Yes sir!


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 27, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Where was your humility when people laying on the ground hands in the air were murderer? Or shot in the back for fleeing a misdemeanor traffic stop? Or shot in their car doing exactly what the officer told them to do? Or shot for lipping off to an officer? Or walking home in their own neighborhood by a wannabe cop, "security guard"? Seems in those cases, for some reason, you forgot about the, "attracts people with power trips and a need to exert authority." part.


This doesn't make any sense.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 27, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> This doesn't make any sense.


Nutter cop-out 101.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 27, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Nutter cop-out 101.


"Where was your humility when people laying on the ground hands in the air were murderer?"

Incoherent babbling.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 27, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Where was your humility when people laying on the ground hands in the air were murderer? Or shot in the back for fleeing a misdemeanor traffic stop? Or shot in their car doing exactly what the officer told them to do? Or shot for lipping off to an officer? Or walking home in their own neighborhood by a wannabe cop, "security guard"? Seems in those cases, for some reason, you forgot about the, "attracts people with power trips and a need to exert authority." part.


Sucker


----------



## espola (Jun 27, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> "Where was your humility when people laying on the ground hands in the air were murderer?"
> 
> Incoherent babbling.


Let me help - he meant you are a hypocrite.  I agree.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 27, 2018)

espola said:


> Let me help - he meant you are a hypocrite.  I agree.


You're the expert.


----------



## espola (Jun 27, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You're the expert.


Help me out here - where have I demonstrated any hypocrisy?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 27, 2018)

espola said:


> Help me out here - where have I demonstrated any hypocrisy?


As the most conservative member of the anti-fascist, fascist guillotine board, I'll have to mull over this query while consenting with other conservative California law makers responsible for keeping California as conservative as you are.
When we find a suitable response, we shall inform you.
Until then please, no lies or insults.


----------



## espola (Jun 27, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> As the most conservative member of the anti-fascist, fascist guillotine board, I'll have to mull over this query while consenting with other conservative California law makers responsible for keeping California as conservative as you are.
> When we find a suitable response, we shall inform you.
> Until then please, no lies or insults.


Coocoo.

As expected.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 27, 2018)

espola said:


> Coocoo.
> 
> As expected.


No lies or insults, please.
The committee is in special counsel.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 27, 2018)

espola said:


> Let me help - he meant you are a hypocrite.  I agree.


Let me help Magoo ...you're an arrogant, over opinionated, pompous old cabin boy RINO...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 27, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Let me help Magoo ...you're an arrogant, over opinionated, pompous old cabin boy RINO...


Are your fists clenched, jaw tightened with tears streaming down your whittle face?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 28, 2018)

espola said:


> Coocoo.
> 
> As expected.


Hanapaa!!


----------



## nononono (Jun 28, 2018)

*To all you Liberals who want to be PC....*
*I'm now selling Wrist Rockets and freshly boiled*
*quail eggs....*
*Perfect weapon/ammo for a Pussy.*


*




*


*




*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 28, 2018)

nononono said:


> *To all you Liberals who want to be PC....*
> *I'm now selling Wrist Rockets and freshly boiled*
> *quail eggs....*
> *Perfect weapon/ammo for a Pussy.*
> ...


Those will definitely leave a mark.


----------



## nononono (Jun 28, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Are your fists clenched, jaw tightened with tears streaming down your whittle face?



*Oh that's a funny description of you Rodent....*

*But, you forgot one descriptor :*

" Are your fists clenched, jaw tightened, *Butt cheeks soooo firmly *
*closed you can't pass cigarette paper between em* with tears streaming down your whittle face?


----------



## Multi Sport (Jun 28, 2018)

espola said:


> Coocoo.
> 
> As expected.


Predictable...


----------



## Multi Sport (Jun 28, 2018)

espola said:


> Help me out here - where have I demonstrated any hypocrisy?


Let's see... 

 You call posters liars when you are the biggest liar on this forum.

One of your favorite lines is "prove it" yet when someone ask you to prove it you don't, can't or won't. 

But you're fun to have around because you're such an easy mark...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 28, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Sucker


I know, I keep expecting a mature response from men and keep getting nutter. I must be insane to think I might ever get honesty from nutter trolls.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 28, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I know, I keep expecting a mature response from men and keep getting nutter. I must be insane to think I might ever get honesty from nutter trolls.


Please continue.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 28, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Are your fists clenched, jaw tightened with tears streaming down your whittle face?


You and that projecting thing you do...quite a picture you paint of yourself.


----------



## espola (Jun 28, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Let's see...
> 
> You call posters liars when you are the biggest liar on this forum.
> 
> ...


So nothing, then?

And it's "Show me".


----------



## Multi Sport (Jun 29, 2018)

espola said:


> So nothing, then?
> 
> And it's "Show me".


Prove it..

"Show me" where you posted that you were against HRC. 

"Please continue"


----------



## espola (Jun 29, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Prove it..
> 
> "Show me" where you posted that you were against HRC.
> 
> "Please continue"


Very clever.  I bet your buddies were slapping you on the back for that one.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jun 29, 2018)

espola said:


> Very clever.  I bet your buddies were slapping you on the back for that one.


Thanks E...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 29, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I know, I keep expecting a mature response from men and keep getting nutter. I must be insane to think I might ever get honesty from nutter trolls.


You just don't like honest......Sucka.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 29, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You just don't like honest......Sucka.


I now realize you, the plunger and these other nutter yahoos you suck up to actually believe the BS you are fed. So, even though you are repeating lies, propaganda and slanted views, you actually believe those things to be the God's honest . . . even when they are disproven with a quick click, yet you persist.


----------



## espola (Jun 29, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I now realize you, the plunger and these other nutter yahoos you suck up to actually believe the BS you are fed. So, even though you are repeating lies, propaganda and slanted views, you actually believe those things to be the God's honest . . . even when they are disproven with a quick click, yet you persist.


It is Izzy's theme to ignore what has been posted in rebuttal and just continue with his original half-baked ideas.  






"We'll call it a draw"


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 29, 2018)

espola said:


> It is Izzy's theme to ignore what has been posted in rebuttal and just continue with his original half-baked ideas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When you two get done stroking each other can you put an all points bulletin out for Merrick Garland?
I think history might have lost him.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jun 29, 2018)

espola said:


> It is Izzy's theme to ignore what has been posted in rebuttal and just continue with his original half-baked ideas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe your buddy Ratboy can find your post about you not supporting HRC. You know...because he's so good at twisting the truth. You two wouldn't know the truth if it was posted right here on this forum.


----------



## espola (Jun 29, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> When you two get done stroking each other can you put an all points bulletin out for Merrick Garland?
> I think history might have lost him.


He will be in the history books, all right, but probably not in the grade school history books, so you will still miss him.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 29, 2018)

espola said:


> He will be in the history books, all right, but probably not in the grade school history books, so you will still miss him.


Thanks for the heads up, e-reader.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 29, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> When you two get done stroking each other can you put an all points bulletin out for Merrick Garland?
> I think history might have lost him.


You use to have your own niche, one you carved out. Now you are just another troll . . .  should I have posted this in the "Thanks Trump!" thread?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 29, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You use to have your own niche, one you carved out. Now you are just another troll . . .  should I have posted this in the "Thanks Trump!" thread?


Yes.
The good news being, your stroke fest with espola wont hinder the hypocrisy investigation.
We appreciate you and your partner withholding any lies or insults until after the counsel has concluded its query.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 29, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You use to have your own niche, one you carved out. Now you are just another troll . . .  should I have posted this in the "Thanks Trump!" thread?


Let it all out, Red, Puffy and Wet is no way to go through life.
*University of Utah "Cry Closet" lets students "just let it all out" during ...*
▶ 1:20
https://www.cbsnews.com/.../university-of-utah-cry-closet-lets-studen...
Apr 27, 2018


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 4, 2018)

Woman who took grad photo with a rifle stalked at a restaurant, because that’s what libs do now
1 day ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://twitchy.com/gregp-3534/2018/07/03/woman-who-took-grad-photo-with-a-rifle-stalked-at-a-restaurant-because-thats-what-libs-do-now/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwjuh_TRt4XcAhUD3YMKHST9Dp0QqUMISDAI&usg=AOvVaw3sd5wb1D7OJvk5_mV6cww_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 4, 2018)

Gun control threatens Americans' natural rights
JULY 4, 2018
Apart from violating law-abiding citizens' natural rights, gun registries provide limited value.
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/07/gun_control_threatens_americans_natural_rights.html


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 4, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Gun control threatens Americans' natural rights
> JULY 4, 2018
> Apart from violating law-abiding citizens' natural rights, gun registries provide limited value.
> https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/07/gun_control_threatens_americans_natural_rights.html


We murder each other more than any other civilized country, why is that? Instead of spending your time perving on third gender individuals or the like why don't you try to figure out why we kill each other so much?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> We murder each other more than any other civilized country, why is that? Instead of spending your time perving on third gender individuals or the like why don't you try to figure out why we kill each other so much?


We havent murdered anyone.
Leave us out of it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> We murder each other more than any other civilized country, why is that? Instead of spending your time perving on third gender individuals or the like why don't you try to figure out why we kill each other so much?


It all started with rise of the commie left and gun control. Look it up.
The wussification of American, brought to you by the democrats.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 4, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> It all started with rise of the commie left and gun control. Look it up.
> The wussification of American, brought to you by the democrats.


*"What is your definition of political correctness?"*






2:06 to approx 2:45 in to interview


*Bill calls out the Safe Space people at 2:45, a.k.a. the "ignore" button people*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 4, 2018)

*"Emotional hemophiliacs"--Bill Maher.*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 4, 2018)




----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I now realize you, the plunger and these other nutter yahoos you suck up to actually believe the BS you are fed. So, even though you are repeating lies, propaganda and slanted views, you actually believe those things to be the God's honest . . . even when they are disproven with a quick click, yet you persist.


When did that happen Daffy?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 4, 2018)

MAGA


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 5, 2018)

*Feel Good Story Of The Day,
Suspect Tries to Steal Car with Toddlers in It, Gets Shot in Head by Mother*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 5, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Feel Good Story Of The Day,
> Suspect Tries to Steal Car with Toddlers in It, Gets Shot in Head by Mother*


What a beautiful story.
Happy tears.


----------



## nononono (Jul 5, 2018)

*How about the 30 year old Dumbass Steroid King in Texas who took a 15 year old's*
*MAGA hat and threw a large drink on the kids.....Kids posted a video of the incident *
*and within a short period of time he was fired from his job and his public info is now*
*everywhere as a puffed up Lunatic Lemming Democrat....*

*Good Luck getting a Decent job now "Kino " !*

*Here's a picture of him below in action acting like a swollen Democratic Sphincter.*


*




*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 5, 2018)

nononono said:


> *How about the 30 year old Dumbass Steroid King in Texas who took a 15 year old's*
> *MAGA hat and threw a large drink on the kids.....Kids posted a video of the incident *
> *and within a short period of time he was fired from his job and his public info is now*
> *everywhere as a puffed up Lunatic Lemming Democrat....*
> ...


Roid rage.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 5, 2018)

You gotta love liberal policies.








 



Image 1 of 1
Jeffrey Sumpter, of Bridgeport, charged with first-degree assault and risk of injury to a minor in Saturday melee at Dunkin Donuts
Jeffrey Sumpter, of Bridgeport, charged with first-degree assault and risk of injury to a minor in Saturday melee at Dunkin Donuts
Photo: Norwalk Police Department / Contributed Photo

Victim of Norwalk assault gets 18 months for not retreating


STAMFORD — A Bridgeport man who was assaulted by three juveniles while he was at work in Norwalk will have to spend 18 months in jail for stabbing one of the attackers.

“I was defending myself,” Jeffrey Sumpter, 21, told Judge John Blawie on Monday morning at the Stamford courthouse when he was sentenced for stabbing one of the males in the leg last October. Blawie told Sumpter that he understood and believed his version of events, but he said he had to follow the letter of the law.


Sumpter, dressed in a white prison jumpsuit with short sleeves, did not reply. His public defender Howard Ehring said unlike a state like Florida, which has a law allowing its residents to stand their ground, Connecticut law requires Sumpter to retreat from the beating he was given at the Dunkin’ Donuts where he worked. After being assaulted inside the coffee shop, Sumpter ran outside and stabbed one of the men.

*  *
Ehring said the fact that a search of one of the men turned up shotgun shells, showed the four were looking to hurt Sumpter. No shotgun was found.



Blawie said he hoped this would be Sumpter’s last “bid,” slang for prison sentence, because now that he has been convicted of felony first-degree assault, he will be treated more harshly by the criminal justice system going forward.


Sumpter will have to spend three years following his jail sentence on probation, during which time he could be made to serve all or part of a three and one-half year prison sentence if he breaks the law


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 5, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You gotta love liberal policies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What does this have to do with "liberal policies"?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 5, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What does this have to do with "liberal policies"?


Does "you must retreat" sound conservative?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 5, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Does "you must retreat" sound conservative?


He didn't retreat, he went after them . . . don't you see good people on both sides, or not in this case? Do you have a back story why he was attacked (I didn't see anything about robbery looks like it was personal)? Was it one on one? If a guy stabs a guy who punched him who is the one criminal? The fella in the picture don't look to worse as far as for wear and tear, how was he "assaulted"? Seems the judge may have been privy to more info than you or the article scribe.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 5, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> He didn't retreat, he went after them . . . don't you see good people on both sides, or not in this case? Do you have a back story why he was attacked (I didn't see anything about robbery looks like it was personal)? Was it one on one? If a guy stabs a guy who punched him who is the one criminal? The fella in the picture don't look to worse as far as for wear and tear, how was he "assaulted"? Seems the judge may have been privy to more info than you or the article scribe.


“I was defending myself,” Jeffrey Sumpter, 21, told Judge John Blawie on Monday morning at the Stamford courthouse when he was sentenced for stabbing one of the males in the leg last October. *Blawie told Sumpter that he understood and believed his version of events*, but he said he had to follow the letter of the law.


Seems you're talking out your ass again.Daffy...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 5, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> “I was defending myself,” Jeffrey Sumpter, 21, told Judge John Blawie on Monday morning at the Stamford courthouse when he was sentenced for stabbing one of the males in the leg last October. *Blawie told Sumpter that he understood and believed his version of events*, but he said he had to follow the letter of the law.
> 
> 
> Seems you're talking out your ass again.Daffy...


"After being assaulted inside the coffee shop, Sumpter ran outside and stabbed one of the men." He brought a knife to a fist fight . . . and I still say it was personal, like you get.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 5, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "After being assaulted inside the coffee shop, Sumpter ran outside and stabbed one of the men." He brought a knife to a fist fight . . . and I still say it was personal, like you get.


There were 3 attackers.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 5, 2018)

[QUOTE="Hüsker Dü, post: 208492, member: 1707"Was it one on one? QUOTE]
If you wouldn't e-read it you would know.
Pay attention.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 5, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "After being assaulted inside the coffee shop, Sumpter ran outside and stabbed one of the men." He brought a knife to a fist fight . . . and I still say it was personal, like you get.


According to the article :
*Blawie told Sumpter that he understood and believed his version of events*, *but he said he had to follow the letter of the law*.
Daffy, Blawie is the judge in the case. 
I can understand you taking it personally, you are after all, an idiot.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 5, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> According to the article :
> *Blawie told Sumpter that he understood and believed his version of events*, *but he said he had to follow the letter of the law*.
> Daffy, Blawie is the judge in the case.
> I can understand you taking it personally, you are after all, an idiot.


If it walks like a duck and talks like a duck.
It must be husker duck.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 5, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> According to the article :
> *Blawie told Sumpter that he understood and believed his version of events*, *but he said he had to follow the letter of the law*.
> Daffy, Blawie is the judge in the case.
> I can understand you taking it personally, you are after all, an idiot.


And? I know you just want to shout out rude names, but for once could you actually come to the point? Make a point, just once, simply quoting the article isn't cutting it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 10, 2018)

TRUMP’S BIG GUN
*SCOTUS nominee Kavanaugh’s stout Second Amendment support draws fire from critics*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 11, 2018)

'*Reckless driver crashes, gets away on foot, enters home, threatens to kill residents. Huge mistake.*
2 hours





A reckless driver in California crashed into another vehicle Monday night, got away on foot, entered a home, and threatened to kill the residents. It was a fatal mistake for him. (Image source: YouTube screenshot)

What thoughts went through the guy’s mind Monday evening is anybody’s guess — but good decisions apparently weren’t among them.

*What happened?*
California Highway Patrol got word of a reckless driver in a truck heading north on U.S. Highway 395 in the area of the Honey Lake Rest Area — about five hours northeast of San Francisco near the Nevada border — around 7 p.m., KOLO-TV reported.

Special: Think Bitcoins dead? Here’s how investors are preparing to make a fortune
A CHP officer located the truck and began a chase that reached speeds of 105 mph, the station said. The driver of the truck lost control and crashed into another vehicle in Janesville, which caused injuries, and the driver ran into an area with trees, bushes, and tall grass, KOLO said.

Police said the driver arrived at a home, armed himself with a beer bottle, entered the attached garage through the open roll-up garage door, and entered the house, the station said.




*Did he threaten the residents?*
The driver then confronted the residents and — holding the beer bottle over his head — threatened to kill the family if car keys weren’t given to him, KOLO reported.

A woman in the home retrieved car keys from another room, the station said — along with another item: a handgun.

She gave the keys to the intruder, KOLO said — and gave the handgun to a man who lives in the home.

The male resident told the intruder to stop and put his hands up, the station said, but instead he ran back into the garage and got into the residents’ truck.

The resident pursued the intruder, who was behind the wheel of the truck and soon accelerated and drove toward the resident, KOLO reported.

The resident shot one round at the suspect, killing him, the station said.

Officers called to the scene found the man’s body in the truck, KOLO added.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 11, 2018)

Media
*‘Toothy grin with sniper rifle’: Shaun King calls out NBA star Draymond Green for shooting a gun in Israel *


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 11, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Media
> *‘Toothy grin with sniper rifle’: Shaun King calls out NBA star Draymond Green for shooting a gun in Israel *


 . . . and? Who doesn't like to blast a few rounds off? Bourdain did it with Nugent and many other times on his shows.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 11, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . and? Who doesn't like to blast a few rounds off? Bourdain did it with Nugent and many other times on his shows.


Shaun King, there you go e-reading again.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 11, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Shaun King, there you go e-reading again.


Who dat?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 11, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Who dat?


He is the white, black dude that plays identity politics, two traits you seem to have in common.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 11, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> He is the white, black dude that plays identity politics, two traits you seem to have in common.


Never heard of him. Is this another case of a relatively small potatoes individual being propped up by those guiding the right as some boogieman for all the good little soldiers to fear and throw stones at?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 11, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Never heard of him. Is this another case of a relatively small potatoes individual being propped up by those guiding the right as some boogieman for all the good little soldiers to fear and throw stones at?


Yes, I know how hard it is for you people to keep track of all the dishonesty that you bring to the table, that's why I am here.
You like to insert yourself into issues of racial injustice, now you are caught up.
You are welcome.
*Black Lives Matter organizer and Oprah scholarship recipient who was 'revealed to be white' refuses to answer questions about his race - claiming he is the victim of a 'white supremacist conspiracy'*

*Shaun King, an author and writer who is one of the leading voices speaking out against police brutality on social media, has claimed he is mixed*
*A report now claims he is white, citing a police report that labels him as white and claiming his parents on his birth certificate are both white *
*King applied for and then accepted an Oprah scholarship to Morehouse College, which are only given to black men *
*He also called the vicious attack he suffered in high school a hate crime that was motivated by race *
*'Out of LOVE for my family, I've never gone public with my racial story because it's hurtful, scandalous, and it's MY STORY,' King said in defense of these claims*
*King also said he is the victim of a 'white supremacist conspiracy,' and that he will not speak on the issue of his race again *
By Chris Spargo For Dailymail.com
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3203522/Black-Live-Matter-organizer-Oprah-scholarship-recipient-claims-victim-hate-crime-revealed-white.html#comments


A key figure in the Black Lives Matter movement who claimed he was the victim of a horrific hate crime in his youth as a result his race has been outed as white.

Shaun King, an author and writer who is one of the leading voices speaking out against police brutality on social media, has claimed he is biracial in numerous interviews. 

King has said that his father is black and his mother is white and of Irish descent - but his birth certificate lists his parents as both white.

In addition, King's race is listed as white in the police report of the aforementioned attack that occurred while he was in high school. 


King also applied for and then accepted an Oprah scholarship to Morehouse College - which are only given to black men - but claims he never lied to receive that scholarship.

The 35-year-old  responded to the controversy on Twitter Wednesday by saying; 'Out of LOVE for my family, I've never gone public with my racial story because it's hurtful, scandalous, and it's MY STORY.'


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 11, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yes, I know how hard it is for you people to keep track of all the dishonesty that you bring to the table, that's why I am here.
> You like to insert yourself into issues of racial injustice, now you are caught up.
> You are welcome.
> *Black Lives Matter organizer and Oprah scholarship recipient who was 'revealed to be white' refuses to answer questions about his race - claiming he is the victim of a 'white supremacist conspiracy'*
> ...


Shaun King is a cracker to the bone.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 11, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yes, I know how hard it is for you people to keep track of all the dishonesty that you bring to the table, that's why I am here.
> You like to insert yourself into issues of racial injustice, now you are caught up.
> You are welcome.
> *Black Lives Matter organizer and Oprah scholarship recipient who was 'revealed to be white' refuses to answer questions about his race - claiming he is the victim of a 'white supremacist conspiracy'*
> ...


So one represents the whole eh?

Just as the Trump presidency has inspired a wave of women and people of color to run for office in 2018, it’s also opened the door for candidates motivated by white nationalism, anti-Semitism, Islamophobia, homophobia, misogyny and racism. Seemingly emboldened by Trump’s divisive rhetoric – and the GOP’s mute indifference to it – this new class of candidates is testing the appetite for bigotry in public life among constituencies across the nation. As white supremacist and admitted pedophile Nathan Larson, who campaigned for Congress as an independent, explained: “A lot of people are tired of political correctness and being constrained by it.” Here are eight such candidates who could soon. wind up in office

https://www.vox.com/2018/7/9/17525860/nazis-russell-walker-arthur-jones-republicans-illinois-north-carolina-virginia


----------



## espola (Jul 12, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Shaun King is a cracker to the bone.


Do you have a source for that besides Breitbart?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 12, 2018)

espola said:


> Do you have a source for that besides Breitbart?


You lie down with dogs you come up with fleas. Or in the plumber's case, when you align with and repeat the rhetoric of alt right white nationalists you then are one.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 12, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You lie down with dogs you come up with fleas. Or in the plumber's case, when you align with and repeat the rhetoric of alt right white nationalists you then are one.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jul 12, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> There were 3 attackers.


He, Ratboy, doesn't care. That's the easiest way to put it...


----------



## Multi Sport (Jul 12, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You lie down with dogs you come up with fleas. Or in the plumber's case, when you align with and repeat the rhetoric of alt right white nationalists you then are one.


You off your meds again?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 12, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> He, Ratboy, doesn't care. That's the easiest way to put it...


And he doesn't lie either, at least that's what he says.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 13, 2018)

espola said:


> Do you have a source for that besides Breitbart?


https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=17&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwj_7PrmmJzcAhWD_p8KHVVRCKE4ChAWCEwwBg&url=https://www.outkickthecoverage.com/50k-colin-kaepernicks-charity-shaun-king-25-black/&usg=AOvVaw1lMotUmxA3s11DZzbADT-Q


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 13, 2018)

Shaun must be  'transracial'
Lotta "trans"_ _ _ _ _ stuff is acceptable these days.
Labeling people as male or female, black or white, ying or yang is passe.
One must only feel a certain way to be that way.


----------



## espola (Jul 13, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=17&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwj_7PrmmJzcAhWD_p8KHVVRCKE4ChAWCEwwBg&url=https://www.outkickthecoverage.com/50k-colin-kaepernicks-charity-shaun-king-25-black/&usg=AOvVaw1lMotUmxA3s11DZzbADT-Q


Your proof is that someone is being an asshole about it?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 13, 2018)

espola said:


> Your proof is that someone is being an asshole about it?


50 grand.

I probably have more African ancestry than Shaun King.


----------



## espola (Jul 13, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> 50 grand.


He's an asshole at $5 or $5 million.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 13, 2018)

espola said:


> He's an asshole at $5 or $5 million.


Why wouldnt Shaun take the easy 50 K for Colin X's cause to fight the power?
You know what an asshole is?
An asshole is a white guy who pretends to be black and capitalizes off divisions in our society.


----------



## espola (Jul 13, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Why wouldnt Shaun take the easy 50 K for Colin X's cause to fight the power?
> You know what an asshole is?
> An asshole is a white guy who pretends to be black and capitalizes off divisions in our society.


He could be less than 25% and still be "black" in our society.  Who winsthe easy 50k then?

So far you are backing up your initial ignorant statement by quoting other ignorant statements made by an asshole who makes his living being an asshole.

Please continue.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 13, 2018)

espola said:


> He could be less than 25% and still be "black" in our society.  Who winsthe easy 50k then?
> 
> So far you are backing up your initial ignorant statement by quoting other ignorant statements made by an asshole who makes his living being an asshole.
> 
> Please continue.


Talcom X.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 13, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Why wouldnt Shaun take the easy 50 K for Colin X's cause to fight the power?
> You know what an asshole is?
> An asshole is a white guy who pretends to be black and capitalizes off divisions in our society.


I'd say the asshole in that scenario is those that cause division in our society with their hate.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 13, 2018)

espola said:


> So far you are backing up your initial ignorant statement by quoting other ignorant statements made by an asshole who makes his living being an asshole.


Sounds like a nutter troll dream job.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 13, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I'd say the asshole in that scenario is those that cause division in our society with their hate.


Talcom X
aka Shaun King.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 13, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Talcom X
> aka Shaun King.


Why is that guy (I have yet to find out who he is, so I assume he is being propped up by the reich to throw stones at) of such great importance?


----------



## espola (Jul 13, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Why is that guy (I have yet to find out who he is, so I assume he is being propped up by the reich to throw stones at) of such great importance?


I am no longer surprised at the plumber's racial cowardice.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 13, 2018)

espola said:


> I am no longer surprised at the plumber's racial cowardice.


Seems the deeper the Mueller investigation goes the crazier his supporters act . . . here and in Congress. Is that a 'sinking ship mentality'?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 13, 2018)

espola said:


> I am no longer surprised at the plumber's racial cowardice.


Are you surprised when you wake up in the morning?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 13, 2018)

espola said:


> I am no longer surprised at the plumber's racial cowardice.


Stuff it, soda cracker.


----------



## espola (Jul 13, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Stuff it, soda cracker.


You make casual racist comments and get backslaps from your good-ol-boy buddies in an environment where you don't have to worry about getting your ass kicked.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 13, 2018)

espola said:


> You make casual racist comments and get backslaps from your good-ol-boy buddies in an environment where you don't have to worry about getting your ass kicked.


Bite me, whitebread.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 13, 2018)

espola is so white, he makes powdered donuts look like chocolate sprinkles.


----------



## espola (Jul 13, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> espola is so white, he makes powdered donuts look like chocolate sprinkles.


I can't argue with that.  What's your point?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 13, 2018)

espola is so white, when it snows, all you can see is his bad attitude.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 13, 2018)

espola is so white he makes Talcom X look black.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 13, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Bite me, whitebread.


Did u mean Wonder bread?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 17, 2018)

Check this out and tell me cops don't earn their money.





*INCREDIBLE: Watch This Wild Video of a Las Vegas Officer Shooting at Suspect(s) Through His Windshield*
Susie Moore


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 17, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Did u mean Wonder bread?


White, pasty, and full of air.
Nailed it.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 17, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Check this out and tell me cops don't earn their money.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That cop sure did.
Tough day at the office.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 23, 2018)

Government Admits AR-15s Are Not Weapons of War
26 mins ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2018/07/23/government-admits-ar-15s-not-weapons-war/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwjZs_Kev7bcAhVDWqwKHZZqAMsQqUMIKDAA&usg=AOvVaw3b28ftUI-azjTlzD0mgAyn&ampcf=1


----------



## nononono (Jul 23, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What does this have to do with "liberal policies"?



Everything....


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 2, 2018)

France, the Nazis, and Gun Control
JANET LEVY
The value of an armed citizenry – and the futility of gun control – were clearly revealed during the years when France was under Nazi control.
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/08/france_the_nazis_and_gun_control.html


----------



## nononono (Aug 4, 2018)

*Democrats in Oregon aka Antifa ( The NEW KKK/NAZI's ) are *
*tools for the hidden Democratic agenda of destroying this Country.*
*Observe the Riots progressing today and their treatment of*
*Law Enforcement....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 5, 2018)




----------



## nononono (Aug 5, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> View attachment 3023


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 14, 2018)

A good kid with a gun,

15-Year-Old Fatally Shoots Man Choking Her Mother
16 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2018/08/13/15-year-old-fatally-shoots-man-choking-mother/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwj_i7jirOzcAhUEG6wKHcahCWwQqUMwBnoECAcQHQ&usg=AOvVaw0VzbywX1WwhUmsBG4BFlON


----------



## nononono (Aug 14, 2018)

*Wait for it......*
*The left will condemn the act of saving her mothers life.... *


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 17, 2018)

Hot Air

California’s bizarre gun regulation law upheld in (where else?) 9th Circuit
21 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://hotair.com/archives/2018/08/16/californias-bizarre-gun-regulation-law-upheld-else-9th-circuit/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwjVjIyQgvTcAhUhgK0KHeP8AWYQqUMwCXoECAgQKQ&usg=AOvVaw3c1CrucFZEKwTKrpmuH3nF


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 17, 2018)

*Man Nearly Strangles Woman To Death. Then Her Kids Find A Gun. *





Google Maps





ByRyan Saavedra
@RealSaavedra
August 16, 2018
11.6k views
Chandra Nierman is lucky to be alive.

Earlier this month, Nierman's boyfriend, 46-year-old Steven Kelley, savagely beat and strangled her while yelling that he was going to cut her throat and kill everyone in the house, according to a joint statement from the Rutherford County Sheriff’s Office and the District Attorney’s Office.

Nierman had recently moved to North Carolina from Indiana with Kelley and her three children — a 12-year-old boy and two girls, ages 15 and 16.

"Nierman’s twelve-year-old son retrieved a firearm and Nierman’s fifteen-year-old daughter took the gun from her brother and fired it twice, striking the deceased male in the chest," officials said in the statement. "One of the fired rounds fragmented, grazing Nierman’s sixteen-year-old daughter in the leg. The sixteen-year-old was taken to Spartanburg Regional Hospital and was released on Thursday, August 9, 2018. Nierman suffered significant bruises and contusions from the assault."

Law enforcement officials discovered that Kelley had threatened Nierman numerous times previously.

Four days before the attack, Kelley had assaulted Nierman "and fired multiple rounds from a firearm inside the residence to threaten and terrorize Nierman."

Authorities also learned another piece of disturbing information: Kelley was a convicted felon who had multiple active protection orders lodged against him.

In other words, he was not legally allowed to purchase or possess firearms, but that didn't stop him because he was a criminal and criminals — by their very definition — do not follow laws


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 17, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> View attachment 3023


One of them 3-D printers?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 20, 2018)

Hmmm....


----------



## Torros (Aug 20, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Hmmm....


Bingo.


----------



## nononono (Aug 22, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Man Nearly Strangles Woman To Death. Then Her Kids Find A Gun. *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Fuck with the Bull, get the Horn......the kids had had enough !*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 23, 2018)

*WATCH: MSNBC Contributor Claims Teachers Might Shoot Minorities If Allowed To Carry *
*They just might.*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 23, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *WATCH: MSNBC Contributor Claims Teachers Might Shoot Minorities If Allowed To Carry *
> *They just might.*


The biggest problem I see here is having a morons on a panel.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 24, 2018)

John R. Lott, Jr. 
On Kavanaugh and Guns


----------



## nononono (Aug 27, 2018)

*3-D Printers = Freedom*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 28, 2018)

*NPR: Over 66 Percent of Claimed Shootings Never Happened*
8235EmailGoogle+Twitter






AP Photo/Jacquelyn Martin
28 Aug 2018879
*NPR examined a U.S. Education Department study and discovered that over 66 percent of reported school shootings for 2015-2016 school year never occurred.*
The Education Department claims there were “nearly 240 schools … [which] reported at least 1 incident involving a school-related shooting.”



But NPR contacted schools and districts and was able to substantiate that 161 of the incidents “never happened.” They verified that something did occur in four instances, “but it didn’t meet the government’s parameters for a shooting.” Moreover, they received no response regarding 25 percent of the Educated Department’s reported school shootings.

NPR was able to confirm only 11 of the 240 reported shootings. They note: “A separate investigation by the ACLU of Southern California also was able to confirm fewer than a dozen of the incidents in the government’s report, while 59 percent were confirmed errors


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 28, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *NPR: Over 66 Percent of Claimed Shootings Never Happened*
> 8235EmailGoogle+Twitter
> 
> 
> ...


Does that make you feel better about kids being slaughtered?


----------



## nononono (Aug 28, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Does that make you feel better about kids being slaughtered?



*Do you subscribe to the Rahm Emanuel Chicago " Denial " Magazine....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 29, 2018)

No shit,

*DICK'S blames new gun policy for weak sales...*


----------



## nononono (Aug 29, 2018)

*Wrist Rockets and marbles Rule .......*

*Used to hunt Rattlesnakes with em.....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 30, 2018)

*Sheriff: Uber driver stood his ground and killed man who threatened to ...*
▶
https://www.kcra.com/article/sheriff...killed-man.../22871020
4 hours ago
"_*Good people*_ carry _*guns*_ and they _*will*_ shoot _*you*_. A lot. _*Graveyard dead*_." Several high-profile "stand ...


----------



## nononono (Aug 30, 2018)

*Print a gun......and support FREEDOM.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 31, 2018)

*Dick’s Discovers That Being A Dick Can Be Costly*
streiff


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 1, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Dick’s Discovers That Being A Dick Can Be Costly*
> streiff


Donʻt you love free markets even more now?


----------



## nononono (Sep 1, 2018)

*Democrats do not.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 1, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Donʻt you love free markets even more now?


Some things never change, once a sellout always a sellout . . . no wonder than ran you.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 1, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Some things never change, once a sellout always a sellout . . . no wonder than ran you.


Easy for you to say.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 1, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Some things never change, once a sellout always a sellout . . . no wonder than ran you.


Did you start drinking when espola did?
Be strong.
Wait till 8am.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 1, 2018)

https://t.co/usZXAbwRoW


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 2, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Did you start drinking when espola did?
> Be strong.
> Wait till 8am.


He must have been watching sharpton.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 2, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> https://t.co/usZXAbwRoW


Give that kid a cigar.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 2, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Some things never change, once a sellout always a sellout . . . no wonder than ran you.


Okay.  I promise I wonʻt make fun of your wordiness this time.  What exactly am I selling out on and I have no idea what youʻre saying here:  “ . . . no wonder than ran you.”


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 2, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Did you start drinking when espola did?
> Be strong.
> Wait till 8am.


Espolaʻs use of grammarly.com does not apply to Iʻole and tenny.  Shame.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 2, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Espolaʻs use of grammarly.com does not apply to Iʻole and tenny.  Shame.


Thats why he has me as Jr. Editor.


----------



## nononono (Sep 2, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Some things never change, once a sellout always a sellout . . . no wonder than ran you.



*Idiot.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 5, 2018)

LEVI STRAUSS LAUNCHES MILLION DOLLAR GUN CONTROL CAMPAIGN
https://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2018/09/04/levi-strauss-launches-million-dollar-gun-control-campaign/


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 5, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Okay.  I promise I wonʻt make fun of your wordiness this time.  What exactly am I selling out on and I have no idea what youʻre saying here:  “ . . . no wonder than ran you.”


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 5, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


>


Still butt-hurt and upset I see. Real, grown men, ones with a backbone are able preserver through hardship and pain, not you obviously.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 5, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Still butt-hurt and upset I see. Real, grown men, ones with a backbone are able preserver through hardship and pain, not you obviously.


Are you drunk?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 5, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Are you drunk?


Is that your only defense?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 5, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Is that your only defense?


I can't make sense of your post.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 5, 2018)

*Parkland Victim's Father Rips Dad Who Approached Kavanaugh: 'Stop Weaponizing' Tragedy *
By Joseph Curl


----------



## nononono (Sep 5, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Is that your only defense?


*Stop.....Just stop....*

*Now go take a walk and hand out $ 1 dollar bills....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 5, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Parkland Victim's Father Rips Dad Who Approached Kavanaugh: 'Stop Weaponizing' Tragedy *
> By Joseph Curl


What is/was Kavanaugh afraid of? . . . maybe he didn't want to be seen having a heart? This guy lost a child in a tragic, needless way, he simply is doing all he can to try to stop it from happening to others. What's to fear?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 5, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What is/was Kavanaugh afraid of? . . . maybe he didn't want to be seen having a heart? This guy lost a child in a tragic, needless way, he simply is doing all he can to try to stop it from happening to others. What's to fear?


Did you read the guys Tweet before this set up?
He states that he was going to stop this guy from getting confirmed.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 5, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Did you read the guys Tweet before this set up?
> He states that he was going to stop this guy from getting confirmed.


And? Lots of people feel the same way . . . good luck with all that.


----------



## nononono (Sep 5, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What is/was Kavanaugh afraid of? . . . maybe he didn't want to be seen having a heart? This guy lost a child in a tragic, needless way, he simply is doing all he can to try to stop it from happening to others. What's to fear?


*Not very Bright either....are you.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 7, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> And? Lots of people feel the same way . . . good luck with all that.


You are still just a pathetic sore loser, good luck with all that.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 7, 2018)

*How badly “botched” was that 2016 study on mass shootings?*
Jazz Shaw Sep 07, 2018 8:01 AM





No data, no worries


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 7, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Still butt-hurt and upset I see. Real, grown men, ones with a backbone are able preserver through hardship and pain, not you obviously.


Daffy Daffy Daffy......projecting your insecurities on me is amusing , yet pathetic
For you to preach to anyone about "real men" or a back bone, two more subjects that you lack comprehension or experience with is truly laughable.
But hurt ? Upset? Only in that fuck up walnut you call a brain...run along and project your delusions of grandeur on another 5th grader.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 7, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> And? Lots of people feel the same way . . . good luck with all that.


Only ignorant partisan morons would try to stop this man from becoming a supreme court justice...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 7, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *How badly “botched” was that 2016 study on mass shootings?*
> Jazz Shaw Sep 07, 2018 8:01 AM
> 
> 
> ...


*Why was this study done?*

Several governmental and nongovernmental databases track the number of law-enforcement-related deaths in the US, but all are likely to undercount these deaths.
To our knowledge, our study is the first to estimate the proportion of law-enforcement-related deaths properly captured by 2 data sources: official US mortality data, derived from death certificates, and The Counted, a nongovernmental database derived from news media reports.
US mortality data include virtually all deaths that occur in the country, and law-enforcement-related deaths are supposed to be assigned a diagnostic code corresponding to “legal intervention.” If a death is improperly assigned another code, it is considered to be misclassified, which leads to undercounting of the number of law-enforcement-related deaths. We investigated the extent of misclassification and the factors associated with misclassification.
*What did the researchers do and find?*

We estimated that 1,166 law-enforcement-related deaths occurred in the US in 2015; The Counted captured a larger proportion of these deaths than the US mortality data.
Law-enforcement-related deaths were most likely to be misclassified in mortality data if the death was not due to a gunshot wound or if it occurred in a low-income county.
*What do these findings mean?*

Datasets based on news media reports may offer higher-quality information on law-enforcement-related deaths than mortality data.
Further exploration into the ways in which policymakers and public health officials report law-enforcement-related deaths is warranted.
article


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 7, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Only ignorant partisan morons would try to stop this man from becoming a supreme court justice...


Or women, and those that care about them, concerned about their future rights.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 7, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Or women, and those that care about them, concerned about their future rights.


Oh geeze


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 7, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Oh geeze


No thanks, but knock yourself out.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 8, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Or women, and those that care about them, concerned about their future rights.


What rights?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 8, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What rights?


Exactly, if you and yours get your way, exactly.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 8, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Is that your only defense?


If something  works for me I stick with it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 8, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Exactly, if you and yours get your way, exactly.


What are you ascared of?
You big baby killing coward.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 8, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What are you ascared of?
> You big baby killing coward.


I see you are basing your opinions off assumption, lack of comprehension and/or the possibility you have a faulty memory.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 9, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Exactly, if you and yours get your way, exactly.


What rights do women not have?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 9, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> What rights do women not have?


Retro active abortion.....
Something that at times seems to make sense here in the kitchen.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 9, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Retro active abortion.....
> Something that at times seems to make sense here in the kitchen.


Them Nutters are funny like that.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 10, 2018)

*Michael Moore takes mic away after Hogg URGES FOREIGN MEDDLING IN ELECTIONS*


----------



## nononono (Sep 10, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> *Why was this study done?*
> 
> Several governmental and nongovernmental databases track the number of law-enforcement-related deaths in the US, but all are likely to undercount these deaths.
> To our knowledge, our study is the first to estimate the proportion of law-enforcement-related deaths properly captured by 2 data sources: official US mortality data, derived from death certificates, and The Counted, a nongovernmental database derived from news media reports.
> ...



*Read the information before you cut n paste - post.....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 10, 2018)

*Anti-Gun Kamala Gets ‘Unprecedented’ Taxpayers Funds for Armed Protection*


----------



## nononono (Sep 10, 2018)

*Kamala Harris is in for one BIG smack down when her *
*years with Willie Brown are brought out in the Sunlight.....*

*She USES her ethnicity to promote herself, not her limited *
*brain capacity....*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 10, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I see you are basing your opinions off assumption, lack of comprehension and/or the possibility you have a faulty memory.


Projecting once again...


----------



## nononono (Sep 10, 2018)

*Rodent 

	
	
		
		
	


	



*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 12, 2018)

*Federal judge overturns California’s 95-year-old ban on handgun advertising*
2 hours





A federal judge in California struck down a 1923 law that banned firearms dealers from using handgun images for advertising on storefronts. (Scott Olson/Getty Images)
 Follow 

Jana J. Pruet
*What’s the story?*
It all started when Sacramento Black Rifle Shop, Tracy Rifle and Pistol, along with other licensed gun dealers filed a lawsuit against the state, according to the Sacramento Bee.

The lawsuit claimed the sellers had been stopped from using “truthful, non-misleading material advertising the sale of handguns at their places of business” by California Penal Code section 26820.

For example, Tracy Rifle and Pistol was cited by the state’s Department of Justice Bureau of Firearms for violating the 1923 law in September 2014.

The dealer had four large decals on its storefront’s windows. Of those, three depicted handguns and the fourth showed a rifle, all of which could be lawfully bought inside the store.

*What did the lawyers say?*
Brad Benbrook, one of the lawyers representing the firearms dealers, said he was pleased with the ruling.

“This is an important victory for our clients and for the First Amendment. Judge Nunley decided that the State could not justify its censorship of our clients, and we are delighted with the opinion,” Benbrook said in a statement to the Bee.  “As the court explained today, the government cannot censor commercial speech in a paternalistic effort to keep citizens from making unpopular choices — or choices the government doesn’t approve — if they are told the truth.”

*What did the state say?*
State Attorney General Xavier Becerra’s office told the newspaper that it was reviewing Nunley’s ruling.

The state has 30 days to file an appeal.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 12, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Federal judge overturns California’s 95-year-old ban on handgun advertising*
> 2 hours
> 
> 
> ...


She's kinda sexy.
I dont know about the big 'ol red dot sight on the hand cannon, tho.
How do you holster that thing?


----------



## nononono (Sep 12, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Federal judge overturns California’s 95-year-old ban on handgun advertising*
> 2 hours
> 
> 
> ...


*Looks kinda like Dirty Harry's 44 Mag....*

*




*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 12, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Looks kinda like Dirty Harry's 44 Mag....*
> 
> *
> 
> ...


Well do ya, punk?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 12, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Well do ya, punk?


My hands are up.


----------



## nononono (Sep 13, 2018)

*" I lost count in all this confusion.....did I fire five or was it six....? "*

*" I gots ta know.....I gots ta know... "*

*Click....*

*Obama shits his pants along with the urine he's already discharged.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 4, 2018)

Woke Joke: LeBron Pushes Gun Control, Has Armed Guards


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 5, 2018)

$18
* OC Fair and Event Center – Costa Mesa, CA  *
October 6 - October 7
OC Fair and Event Center – Costa Mesa (Orange County), California, 88 Fair Drive 
Costa Mesa, CA 92626 United States  + Google Map



Event Times: Saturday 9 a.m. to 5 p.m., Sunday 9 a.m. to 4 p.m. Ticket price allows entrance for both days. Kids 12 and under are free with a parent or guardian and do not require a ticket.

Find out more »


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 10, 2018)

*Site of Thousand Oaks Mass Shooting a Gun-Free Zone*





Joel Pollak / Breitbart News
9 Nov 20188,482

2:02
*The site of the Thousand Oaks, California, mass shooting was a state-mandated gun-free zone.*
Breitbart News reported that former U.S. Marine Ian David Long opened fired in the Borderline Bar & Grill on Wednesday, killing 12 people. He used a “legally-purchased” handgun to carry out his attack.

Crime Prevention Research Center’s (CPRC) John R. Lott reported that the Borderline Bar & Grill was a gun-free zone by law. CPRC posted a California Department of Justice Bureau of Firearms form explaining that the state of California prohibits the carrying of firearms “in a place having a primary purpose of dispensing alcoholic beverages for on-site consumption.”


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 11, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Site of Thousand Oaks Mass Shooting a Gun-Free Zone*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


6 armed off duty cops might have made a difference.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 11, 2018)

But the reference on the door's sign is for Illinois.  Not that California doesn't have a similar law.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 11, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> But the reference on the door's sign is for Illinois.  Not that California doesn't have a similar law.


Yes they do, you can't be in a bar with a ccw.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 11, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yes they do, you can't be in a bar with a ccw.


So all Bars, all schools, etc.  Pretty target rich environment.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 17, 2018)

*Washington State Police Chief Vows No Enforcement of New Gun Controls*



_





KAREN BLEIER/AFP/Getty Images
AWR HAWKINS 17 Nov 2018 


*Police Chief Loren Culp of Republic, Washington, says the gun controls in the newly passed Initiative 1639 will not be enforced in his county.*
On September 25, 2018, Breitbart News reported that I-1639 would put in place enhanced background checks for the purchase of semiautomatic rifles, would place a ten-day wait on completion of a semiautomatic rifle sale, and would require purchasers to pass a gun safety course. The initiative also contained new gun storage laws for every type of firearm, including penalties for gun owners whose guns were stolen and used in crimes, among other things.

Chief Culp reacted to the passage of I-1639 by reminding Republic residents that the Second Amendment will reign supreme under his leadership:


In an interview with KXLY, Culp added, “We took an oath to uphold and defend the constitution of the United States and the constitution of the State of Washington, and [I-1639] completely flies in the face of both the U.S. and state constitution.”

Culp said he believes I-1639 will “eventually … be overturned in the courts.” Until then, he made clear, the controls of the initiative will not be enforced in Republic, Washington.
_


----------



## nononono (Nov 19, 2018)

*Rep Eric Swallowell has lost his mind on the " Streets of San Fransisco "....*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 19, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Rep Eric Swallowell has lost his mind on the " Streets of San Fransisco "....*


Perfect Candidate for 2020!!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 19, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Perfect Candidate for 2020!!


It's like someone turned the kitchen lights on in Frisco.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 21, 2018)

TOMS Shoe Company Donated a Whopping $5 Million to Various Gun Control Groups

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://townhall.com/tipsheet/bethbaumann/2018/11/21/toms-shoe-company-donated-a-whopping-5-million-to-various-gun-control-groups-n2536321?amp=true&ved=2ahUKEwijo9LxwuXeAhWvneAKHTKqBaEQqUMwAHoECAgQBQ&usg=AOvVaw1ve2JXc7gvZ-TA2f-v4gs7&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 2, 2018)

Harvard Landlord Tells Domestic Violence Survivor To Move Out Over Her Firearms; UPDATE: Awful Roommates Say MAGA Hat Tipped Them Off
 
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://townhall.com/tipsheet/mattvespa/2018/12/01/harvard-landlord-n2536834?amp=true&ved=2ahUKEwipreGksYHfAhUq04MKHX59BBkQqUMwB3oECAsQIQ&usg=AOvVaw0-L6FWrwf1w34MPvb3BT_l


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 2, 2018)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 2, 2018)




----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 2, 2018)

*Get Woke, Go Broke? DICK'S Sporting Goods Warns Investors That Decision To Get Rid Of Guns Cost Company Dearly*

*https://www.dailywire.com/news/38935/dicks-sporting-goods-warns-investors-our-decision-emily-zanotti?utm_source=facebook&utm_medium=social&utm_content=062316-news&utm_campaign=benshapiro*

Dick's Sporting Goods is warning investors that its decision to remove certain "assault-style" weapons from its Field & Stream stores cost it dearly and may limit its future gains.

The sporting goods retailer was forced to confront angry shareholders late last week after its stocks tanked more than 4.5% and financial conglomerate J.P. Morgan Chase downgraded Dick's shares, saying the company was "overweight."

Free Markets Baby


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 3, 2018)

MIAMI — A man was shot to death outside a Billiards in Coral Springs early Sunday after police say he showed up with a machete.

According to Coral Springs police, the unidentified man was kicked out of the Premier Billiards & Sports Club — 9120 Wiles Road — at around 2 a.m. A few minutes later, he showed up with a machete and that's when someone from outside the bar shot him.

"He brandished a machete and went after a group of people," said Coral Springs spokesman Chris Swinson. "A subject that was there shot him."

The victim was transported to a nearby hospital where he was pronounced dead.

https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/crime/man-shows-up-to-a-bar-with-a-machete-but-someone-else-had-a-gun-cops-say/ar-BBQr3CY?li=BBnbcA1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 3, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> MIAMI — A man was shot to death outside a Billiards in Coral Springs early Sunday after police say he showed up with a machete.
> 
> According to Coral Springs police, the unidentified man was kicked out of the Premier Billiards & Sports Club — 9120 Wiles Road — at around 2 a.m. A few minutes later, he showed up with a machete and that's when someone from outside the bar shot him.
> 
> ...


He sure was in a hurry to meet allah.
Wait till he finds out the 72 virgins look like Hillary and they forgot to tell him it is 1 72 year old virgin.


----------



## messy (Dec 3, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Harvard Landlord Tells Domestic Violence Survivor To Move Out Over Her Firearms; UPDATE: Awful Roommates Say MAGA Hat Tipped Them Off
> View attachment 3513
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://townhall.com/tipsheet/mattvespa/2018/12/01/harvard-landlord-n2536834?amp=true&ved=2ahUKEwipreGksYHfAhUq04MKHX59BBkQqUMwB3oECAsQIQ&usg=AOvVaw0-L6FWrwf1w34MPvb3BT_l


Any roommates would do this. The stats of guns in the home are crazy...recipe for disaster. Especially for drunken college kids.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 3, 2018)

messy said:


> Any roommates would do this. The stats of guns in the home are crazy...recipe for disaster. Especially for drunken college kids.


Laws are laws, don't you think?


----------



## messy (Dec 3, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Laws are laws, don't you think?


Are you referring to your above Breitbart post? We were talking about roommates and guns.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 3, 2018)

messy said:


> Any roommates would do this. The stats of guns in the home are crazy...recipe for disaster. Especially for drunken college kids.


Pfffttt....
Show us the stats on drunken college kids and guns...please.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 3, 2018)

messy said:


> Are you referring to your above Breitbart post? We were talking about roommates and guns.


Gun laws.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 5, 2018)

*California’s Background Check Law Had No Impact on Gun Deaths, Johns Hopkins Study Finds

The findings—which run counter to the conventional wisdom that gun control saves lives—have received almost no media attention.

Wednesday, December 05, 2018
*
*https://fee.org/articles/california-s-background-check-law-had-no-impact-on-gun-deaths-johns-hopkins-study-finds/*

*We Should Judge by Outcomes, Not Intentions*

Alas, the experts are behaving exactly as expected.

More than a decade ago, the writer Louis Menand, in a _New Yorker _article, explained the rationalizations experts make when their theories fail to hold up in our real-world laboratory:

When they’re wrong, [experts are] rarely held accountable, and they rarely admit it, either. They insist that they were just off on timing, or blindsided by an improbable event, or almost right, or wrong for the right reasons. They have the same repertoire of self-justifications that everyone has, and are no more inclined than anyone else to revise their beliefs about the way the world works, or ought to work, just because they made a mistake.

California’s failed gun control law appears to be yet another example of experts, to paraphrase the great Milton Friedman, judging “policies and programs by their intentions rather than their results.”

Despite the dismal record of gun control, expect the media and “experts” to use a repertoire of self-justifications rather than modify their beliefs—regardless of what the evidence shows.


----------



## messy (Dec 5, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> *California’s Background Check Law Had No Impact on Gun Deaths, Johns Hopkins Study Finds*
> 
> *The findings—which run counter to the conventional wisdom that gun control saves lives—have received almost no media attention.*
> 
> ...


Why would people be against background checks for gun purchasers?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 5, 2018)

messy said:


> Why would people be against background checks for gun purchasers?


Outcome v$.  Intent


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 5, 2018)

messy said:


> Why would people be against background checks for gun purchasers?


Who said that?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 14, 2018)

Commission Investigating Parkland Votes 13-1 to Arm Teachers51


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Dec 14, 2018)

https://t.co/5V5Dwhdu3V


----------



## nononono (Dec 14, 2018)

messy said:


> *Any roommates would do this*. The stats of guns in the home are crazy...recipe for disaster. Especially for drunken college kids.



*That's a Bald face LIE !*

*And if YOU would do that, you deserve the " Blanket Party " you'd receive....*



*



*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 14, 2018)

World
*Published* 5 hours ago
*Venezuelans regret gun ban, 'a declaration of war against an unarmed population'*







In this April 13, 2010 file photo, members of the National Revolutionary Militia hold up their weapons and a painting of Venezuela's President Hugo Chavez at an event marking the 9th anniversary of Chavez's return to power after a failed 2002 coup, in Caracas, Venezuela. (AP Photo/Ariana Cubillos, File)

CUCUTA, Venezuela/Colombia border – As Venezuela continues to crumble under the socialist dictatorship of President Nicolas Maduro, some are expressing words of warning – and resentment – against a six-year-old gun control bill that stripped citizens of their weapons.



“Guns would have served as a vital pillar to remaining a free people, or at least able to put up a fight,” Javier Vanegas, 28, a Venezuelan teacher of English now exiled in Ecuador, told Fox News. “The government security forces, at the beginning of this debacle, knew they had no real opposition to their force. Once things were this bad, it was a clear declaration of war against an unarmed population.”





















Click For More Info
Sponsored by cancer.org
Under the direction of then-President Hugo Chavez, the Venezuelan National Assembly in 2012 enacted the “Control of Arms, Munitions and Disarmament Law,” with the explicit aim to “disarm all citizens.” The law took effect in 2013, with only minimal pushback from some pro-democracy opposition figures, banned the legal commercial sale of guns and munitions to all - except government entities.

Chavez initially ran a months-long amnesty program encouraging Venezuelans to trade their arms for electrical goods. That year, there were only 37 recorded voluntary gun surrenders, while the majority of seizures - more than 12,500 – were by force.

In 2014, with Nicolás Maduro at the helm following Chavez’s death but carrying through his socialist “Chavista” policies, the government invested more than $47 million enforcing the gun ban – which has since included grandiose displays of public weapons demolitions in the town square.


A former gun store owner inside Venezuela – who told Fox News he has now been relegated to only selling fishing supplies since the ban – said he can’t sell any type of weaponry - even a slingshot - and underscored that even BB ammunition and airsoft guns are only issued to police and military officers.

The punishment for illicit carrying or selling a weapon now is 20 years behind bars


----------



## nononono (Dec 14, 2018)

QUOTE="Sheriff Joe, post: 235696, member: 1585"


World
*Published* 5 hours ago
*Venezuelans regret gun ban, 'a declaration of war against an unarmed population'*







In this April 13, 2010 file photo, members of the National Revolutionary Militia hold up their weapons and a painting of Venezuela's President Hugo Chavez at an event marking the 9th anniversary of Chavez's return to power after a failed 2002 coup, in Caracas, Venezuela. (AP Photo/Ariana Cubillos, File)

CUCUTA, Venezuela/Colombia border – As Venezuela continues to crumble under the socialist dictatorship of President Nicolas Maduro, some are expressing words of warning – and resentment – against a six-year-old gun control bill that stripped citizens of their weapons.



“Guns would have served as a vital pillar to remaining a free people, or at least able to put up a fight,” Javier Vanegas, 28, a Venezuelan teacher of English now exiled in Ecuador, told Fox News. “The government security forces, at the beginning of this debacle, knew they had no real opposition to their force. Once things were this bad, it was a clear declaration of war against an unarmed population.”





















Click For More Info
Sponsored by cancer.org
Under the direction of then-President Hugo Chavez, the Venezuelan National Assembly in 2012 enacted the “Control of Arms, Munitions and Disarmament Law,” with the explicit aim to “disarm all citizens.” The law took effect in 2013, with only minimal pushback from some pro-democracy opposition figures, banned the legal commercial sale of guns and munitions to all - except government entities.

Chavez initially ran a months-long amnesty program encouraging Venezuelans to trade their arms for electrical goods. That year, there were only 37 recorded voluntary gun surrenders, while the majority of seizures - more than 12,500 – were by force.

In 2014, with Nicolás Maduro at the helm following Chavez’s death but carrying through his socialist “Chavista” policies, the government invested more than $47 million enforcing the gun ban – which has since included grandiose displays of public weapons demolitions in the town square.


A former gun store owner inside Venezuela – who told Fox News he has now been relegated to only selling fishing supplies since the ban – said he can’t sell any type of weaponry - even a slingshot - and underscored that even BB ammunition and airsoft guns are only issued to police and military officers.

The punishment for illicit carrying or selling a weapon now is 20 years behind bars


/QUOTE


*If Liberals think it's a Joke what is going to happen in California after Jan 8th, 2019 then they need to look no further than Venezuela and the above posted article for result verification on the incoming Governors motives for California ........*

*" Wise is he who learns from experience, wiser still *
*is he who learns from the experience of others. "*

*It's NO Joke !*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 16, 2018)

*California jewelry store robbery thwarted after owner's nephew pulls out gun*

A California jewelry store owner’s nephew pulled a gun on suspects as the two men allegedly tried to rob his uncle’s store, according to reports.

The suspects, caught on video, allegedly tried to stab owner Jean Boujekian during the attempted robbery at Vana Watch and Jewelry in South Pasadena on Friday, The Orange County Register reported.

“I didn’t feel comfortable so I came out from the back to the floor and my nephew was in the background and one of them pulled out a knife,” Boujekian told KABC.

“Probably the scariest thing — everything slowed done and your adrenaline is pumping. Everything slowed down. It felt like an eternity, but when you look at the video you see it happened very fast,” Boujekian added.

Police said the suspects escaped in a four-door, green Chevy Malibu, with black rims and damage to the right rear, California license plate 5YAC399.

“Don’t come to South Pasadena. It’s not a good place, especially right across the police station. The police were here within 30 seconds. It’s not a good idea,” Boujekian told KABC.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 17, 2018)

*Uh oh. Stoneman Douglas votes “overwhelmingly” for arming trained teachers*
Jazz Shaw Dec 17, 2018 6:41 PM
Top Pick





David Hogg won’t be happy


----------



## messy (Dec 17, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Uh oh. Stoneman Douglas votes “overwhelmingly” for arming trained teachers*
> Jazz Shaw Dec 17, 2018 6:41 PM
> Top Pick
> 
> ...


It’s an excellent ideas. Just like every other country where there are no gun deaths!


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 17, 2018)

messy said:


> It’s an excellent ideas. Just like every other country where there are no gun deaths!


Where would that be?
Venezuela? Iran? Where?


----------



## nononono (Dec 17, 2018)

messy said:


> It’s an excellent *->* ideas. Just like every other country where there are no gun deaths!*<-*




*Man are you Stuuuuuupid.*


----------



## messy (Dec 17, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Where would that be?
> Venezuela? Iran? Where?


I was being facetious. Civilized countries without any significant deaths by shootings don’t have an armed populace. If the answer to too many guns is more guns, then you are bought and paid for by the NRA.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 17, 2018)

messy said:


> I was being facetious. Civilized countries without any significant deaths by shootings don’t have an armed populace. If the answer to too many guns is more guns, then you are bought and paid for by the NRA.


Horseshit....


----------



## messy (Dec 17, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Horseshit....


Of course it is. Definitely not fact. You seem to struggle with facts. The “bought and paid for” isn’t a fact, just opinion, but the rest of my post was.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 19, 2018)

*Kathleen Cairns*‏ @*CairnsKcairns* Dec 17




One woman shows us the 9MM she is turning in for the Baltimore City Gun Buy Back program. But she says she is using the cash to get a bigger weapon! Story on FOX45 at 4pm.pic.twitter.com/LlmCbezpU7







12:11 PM - 17 Dec 2018


                 
51 replies   271 retweets   533 likes




 *David*‏ @*Dec21045* Dec 17


Replying to @*CairnsKcairns*


----------



## nononono (Dec 19, 2018)

messy said:


> I was being facetious. Civilized countries without any significant deaths by shootings don’t have an armed populace. If the answer to too many guns is more guns, then you are bought and paid for by the NRA.


*Your response is Stupid as is your premise.....*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 19, 2018)

messy said:


> I was being facetious. Civilized countries without any significant deaths by shootings don’t have an armed populace. If the answer to too many guns is more guns, then you are bought and paid for by the NRA.


If there's a better place on earth to live, fuckin' pack your bags and take Magoo with you.

Bon votage and happy trails to ya....


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 19, 2018)

messy said:


> Of course it is. Definitely not fact. You seem to struggle with facts. The “bought and paid for” isn’t a fact, just opinion, but the rest of my post was.


Facts are facts... opinions, not necessarily.
If you claim something as fact, I suggest you back it up with citation. Otherwise it's just bullshit...


----------



## messy (Dec 19, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Facts are facts... opinions, not necessarily.
> If you claim something as fact, I suggest you back it up with citation. Otherwise it's just bullshit...


Don’t have to. Anybody already knows it. Western countries without guns in civilian hands don’t have 1% of the shooting deaths that we do. Even you must know that.


----------



## messy (Dec 19, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> If there's a better place on earth to live, fuckin' pack your bags and take Magoo with you.
> 
> Bon votage and happy trails to ya....


I’m betting my heritage extends further back than yours, so maybe you should leave. You seem to have trouble accepting the American way.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 19, 2018)

messy said:


> Don’t have to. Anybody already knows it. Western countries without guns in civilian hands don’t have 1% of the shooting deaths that we do. Even you must know that.


Just more bullshit ....


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 19, 2018)

messy said:


> Don’t have to. Anybody already knows it. Western countries without guns in civilian hands don’t have 1% of the shooting deaths that we do. Even you must know that.


No wonder you think of your home as an asset.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 19, 2018)

messy said:


> I’m betting my heritage extends further back than yours, so maybe you should leave. You seem to have trouble accepting the American way.


I don't give a fuck if you're a direct descendant of Pocahontas anymore than I care if you're a direct descendant of King George III or Thomas Jefferson. 
One celled amoeba have been around for billions of years & seemingly have more brains than you.
You're the one who's bitching about our gun laws...you no like, bye!
from wikipoo
The *Second Amendment* (*Amendment II*) to the United States Constitution protects the right of the people to keep and bear arms and was adopted on December 15, 1791 as part of the Bill of Rights.[The Supreme Court ruled in the 2008 _Heller_ decision that the right belongs to individuals in their homes for self-defense while also ruling that the right is not unlimited and does not preclude the existence of certain long-standing prohibitions such as those forbidding "the possession of firearms by felons and the mentally ill" or restrictions on "the carrying of dangerous and unusual weapons."State and local governments are limited to the same extent as the federal government from infringing this right.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Second_Amendment_to_the_United_States_Constitution


----------



## MakeAPlay (Dec 19, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> If there's a better place on earth to live, fuckin' pack your bags and take Magoo with you.
> 
> Bon votage and happy trails to ya....


Really?  Are you really going there?  That is a statement from a man who has no logical argument.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 19, 2018)

messy said:


> I’m betting my heritage extends further back than yours, so maybe you should leave. You seem to have trouble accepting the American way.


Does your heritage involve the purchase of assets or liabilities?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 19, 2018)

MakeAPlay said:


> Really?  Are you really going there?  That is a statement from a man who has no logical argument.


Read the shit he posts and you may reconsider who has no logical argument...  "If the answer to too many guns is more guns, then you are bought and paid for by the NRA."
First I never said, hinted, or inferred the answer to too many guns is more guns. I've never been a member of the NRA. I was raised in a family of hunters and law enforcement officials.


----------



## messy (Dec 19, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Read the shit he posts and you may reconsider who has no logical argument...  "If the answer to too many guns is more guns, then you are bought and paid for by the NRA."
> First I never said, hinted, or inferred the answer to too many guns is more guns. I've never been a member of the NRA. I was raised in a family of hunters and law enforcement officials.


I think you meant “implied” when you say “inferred,” but I don’t mean to interfere with your suggestion that MakeAPlay read my posts, although it would seem unnecessary...all he has to do is see yours. For example, when I said to you in a previous post that western societies who don’t have armed civilians have 1% or fewer of the gun deaths than we do and your response was “just more bullshit,” he can get a clear idea of this debate, i.e. you’re an ignorant reactionary and I am not, I deal in facts.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 19, 2018)

messy said:


> I think you meant “implied” when you say “inferred,” but I don’t mean to interfere with your suggestion that MakeAPlay read my posts, although it would seem unnecessary...all he has to do is see yours. For example, when I said to you in a previous post that western societies who don’t have armed civilians have 1% or fewer of the gun deaths than we do and your response was “just more bullshit,” he can get a clear idea of this debate, i.e. you’re an ignorant reactionary and I am not, I deal in facts.


You think?
Infer :

to hint; imply; suggest.
You call me ignorant? 
You make a claim, back it up with statistics and cite your source. 
I say exactly what I mean. Now fuck off. You understand what I'm inferring?


----------



## messy (Dec 19, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> You think?
> Infer :
> 
> to hint; imply; suggest.
> ...



deduce or conclude (information) from evidence and reasoning rather than from explicit statements.
"from these facts we can infer that crime has been increasing"
synonyms: deduce, conclude, conjecture, surmise, reason, interpret; More

You’re dumb. You said infer when you meant imply. It is not a synonym for imply, as you wrongly state.
I don’t need statistics and sources. You idiots don’t like them...you don’t believe them.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 19, 2018)

messy said:


> I think you meant “implied” when you say “inferred,” but I don’t mean to interfere with your suggestion that MakeAPlay read my posts, although it would seem unnecessary...all he has to do is see yours. For example, when I said to you in a previous post that western societies who don’t have armed civilians have 1% or fewer of the gun deaths than we do and your response was “just more bullshit,” he can get a clear idea of this debate, i.e. you’re an ignorant reactionary and I am not, I deal in facts.


You are a liar and he is not.


----------



## messy (Dec 19, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You are a liar and he is not.


I should have said 10%, not 1%. We have 10 times as many as western democracies, not 100x. Just 10 times. We account for about 15% of the world’s gun deaths.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Dec 19, 2018)

messy said:


> I should have said 10%, not 1%. We have 10 times as many as western democracies, not 100x. Just 10 times. We account for about 15% of the world’s gun deaths.


Somebody breaks into my home and threatens my family, there will be one more gun death.
You can cash that check.
God Bless the USA.


----------



## messy (Dec 19, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Somebody breaks into my home and threatens my family, there will be one more gun death.
> You can cash that check.
> God Bless the USA.


Nice fantasy, tough guy, but no...that’s not the way the gun deaths happen.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Dec 19, 2018)

messy said:


> Nice fantasy, tough guy, but no...that’s not the way the gun deaths happen.


I know.
I like it that way.
We can always agree on something.
Merry Christmas.


----------



## nononono (Dec 19, 2018)

messy said:


> Don’t have to. Anybody already knows it. Western countries without guns in civilian hands don’t have 1% of the shooting deaths that we do. Even you must know that.



*Can you explain to the forum the hole in your cranium....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 19, 2018)

messy said:


> I should have said 10%, not 1%. We have 10 times as many as western democracies, not 100x. Just 10 times. We account for about 15% of the world’s gun deaths.


And?


----------



## messy (Dec 20, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> And?


We need more guns, per idiotic NRA logic. For teachers!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 20, 2018)

messy said:


> We need more guns, per idiotic NRA logic. For teachers!


OBVI.
More good guys with guns means dead bad guys with guns and less crime.
Shirley you can't be dumb enough to argue that fact.


----------



## messy (Dec 20, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> OBVI.
> More good guys with guns means dead bad guys with guns and less crime.
> Shirley you can't be dumb enough to argue that fact.


Nice fantasy, fella. You gun guys have all these weird macho fantasies about what you are going to do with your guns, which have nothing to do with the reality of what people do with guns.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 20, 2018)

messy said:


> Nice fantasy, fella. You gun guys have all these weird macho fantasies about what you are going to do with your guns, which have nothing to do with the reality of what people do with guns.


Such as?
Do you own a firearm?


----------



## messy (Dec 20, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Such as?
> Do you own a firearm?


Of course not. I don’t need a gun to fulfill some fantasy that I’m gonna get the bad guys. But I understand the feelings some of you have...that’s why you like Trump.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 20, 2018)

messy said:


> We need more guns, per idiotic NRA logic. For teachers!


These 8 states have policies that specifically allow school employees — other than security personnel, which are allowed to carry guns in 28 states — to carry guns on school property, though they may need the district’s permission:


Idaho
Kansas
Louisiana
Missouri
South Dakota
Tennessee
Texas
Wyoming
Add Florida to this list, which created a $67 million "school marshal" program in February to arm teachers in classrooms, in response to the mass shooting at Marjory Stoneman Douglas High School.
The list grows when you consider states that grant school districts power to make their own decisions and do not limit the allowance to school employees.
Nearly 25 states’ policies allow schools or districts to give permission to “individuals” to carry guns:


Alaska
Arizona
Connecticut
Georgia
Idaho
Indiana
Iowa
Kansas
Kentucky
Louisiana
Massachusetts
Michigan
Mississippi
Montana
Nevada
Ohio
Rhode Island
South Carolina
Texas
New Jersey
New York
Utah
Vermont
West Virginia
https://www.mcall.com/news/education/mc-nws-guns-in-schools-list-20181108-story.html


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 20, 2018)




----------



## espola (Dec 20, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> These 8 states have policies that specifically allow school employees — other than security personnel, which are allowed to carry guns in 28 states — to carry guns on school property, though they may need the district’s permission:
> 
> 
> Idaho
> ...


I didn't know you were in Pennsylvania.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 20, 2018)




----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 20, 2018)

espola said:


> I didn't know you were in Pennsylvania.


Yet another adventure from the Twilight Zone...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 20, 2018)

messy said:


> Of course not. I don’t need a gun to fulfill some fantasy that I’m gonna get the bad guys. But I understand the feelings some of you have...that’s why you like Trump.


So what do people do with guns?


----------



## espola (Dec 20, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Yet another adventure from the Twilight Zone...


Herd's another goodie from your local paper --

https://www.mcall.com/opinion/cartoons/20181212edphc-a-20181214-photo.html


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 20, 2018)

espola said:


> Herd's another goodie from your local paper --
> 
> https://www.mcall.com/opinion/cartoons/20181212edphc-a-20181214-photo.html


Is this what you wanted me to see?
The citation is a source of information, not my local news paper.
Ask your Visiting Angel caregiver to help you with your posting...
One of the cartoons we've posted is reality the other is wishful thinking, can you differentiate the two?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 20, 2018)

BREITBART


*How is the gun free thing working in Europe?*

*Khan’s London: Elderly Woman Among Victims of ‘Machete’ Attack*
EmailGoogle+Twitter






Getty Images
20 Dec 2018224

2:31
*Three people were rushed to hospital after a reported “machete” attack at a health centre in Tower Hamlets, the London Metropolitan Police have confirmed*


----------



## espola (Dec 20, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Is this what you wanted me to see?
> The citation is a source of information, not my local news paper.
> Ask your Visiting Angel caregiver to help you with your posting...
> One of the cartoons we've posted is reality the other is wishful thinking, can you differentiate the two?
> ...


What was your search target to turn up a minor newspaper in Pennsylvania?  The Fox/Breitbart locus is not good enough for you any more?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 20, 2018)

espola said:


> What was your search target to turn up a minor newspaper in Pennsylvania?  The Fox/Breitbart locus is not good enough for you any more?


...states that allow teachers to carry guns...
By the way Magoo I rarely cite briebart or fox...go back and check, have your care taker keep tab.
Two posts and two spelling errors Magoo, so unlike you, are you okay?


----------



## espola (Dec 20, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> ...states that allow teachers to carry guns...
> By the way Magoo I rarely cite briebart or fox...go back and check, have your care taker keep tab.
> Two posts and two spelling errors Magoo, so unlike you, are you okay?


Two spelling errors?  What were they?

And who is 'breibart"?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 20, 2018)

espola said:


> Two spelling errors?  What were they?
> 
> And who is 'breibart"?


Another rabbit hole with Magoo....
The spelling errors don't matter, just pointing out it's unusual for you...
We've been over my poor spelling more than once, you don't remember?
You cant figure out breibart is a misspelling of Breitbart? Or is that some of your New England wit?


----------



## nononono (Dec 20, 2018)

messy said:


> Nice fantasy, fella. You gun guys have all these weird macho fantasies about what you are going to do with your guns, which have nothing to do with the reality of what people do with guns.




*You live in a gated community..................*
*You live behind an armed guard...............*
*You live in fear behind your keyboard......*


----------



## espola (Dec 20, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Another rabbit hole with Magoo....
> The spelling errors don't matter, just pointing out it's unusual for you...
> We've been over my poor spelling more than once, you don't remember?
> You cant figure out breibart is a misspelling of Breitbart? Or is that some of your New England wit?


I'm always looking for self-improvement.  What did I spell wrong?


----------



## Booter (Dec 20, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> OBVI.
> More good guys with guns means dead bad guys with guns and less crime.
> Shirley you can't be dumb enough to argue that fact.


*‘Good guy with a gun’ comes to rescue; police kill him*
*Security guard, 26, was apprehending shooter, but cops ‘saw a black man with a gun and killed him’*

https://www.mercurynews.com/2018/11/12/good-guy-with-a-gun-comes-to-rescue-police-kill-him/


----------



## Booter (Dec 20, 2018)

*It Looks Like Another Black Man With a Gun Was Killed by Police After Trying to Help*

On Thanksgiving, yet another young black man with a gun, who seems to have been trying to help apprehend an active shooter, was mistakenly shot and killed by police, this time at a shopping mall in Alabama. Twenty-one-year-old E.J. Bradford Jr. died after being shot in the face by a uniformed officer. Coming in the wake of the death of another young black man with a gun who had just apprehended a suspect when he was mistakenly shot and killed by a police officer, *Bradford’s death suggests one of the biggest limits of the conservative argument that “good guys with guns” are what’s needed to prevent gun violence: The police can’t always tell a good guy with a gun from a bad guy with a gun, and when the good guy with a gun is black, the police sometimes assume he’s a bad guy.*

Being a good guy with a gun did not save Bradford or Roberson. Indeed, having a gun seems to have been a major factor leading to their deaths. Officers learn in training that a person with a gun in hand can lift, point, and shoot at an officer or others before officers can react. Anyone who has a gun, officers learn, poses a potential threat unless and until that person is separated from the weapon.

Ultimately, it is difficult for an officer to know whether a person with a gun is a good guy with a gun or a bad guy with a gun. Bradford’s death is a reminder that more guns are not the answer to gun violence. 

https://slate.com/news-and-politics/2018/11/ej-bradford-jemel-roberson-police-shootings-good-guy-with-gun.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 20, 2018)

Booter said:


> *‘Good guy with a gun’ comes to rescue; police kill him*
> *Security guard, 26, was apprehending shooter, but cops ‘saw a black man with a gun and killed him’*
> 
> https://www.mercurynews.com/2018/11/12/good-guy-with-a-gun-comes-to-rescue-police-kill-him/


That sucks.


----------



## messy (Dec 20, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So what do people do with guns?


You don’t know?

1. Target practice.
2. Hunting
3. Cradle them while having macho fantasies about stopping bad guys. LOL.

Those are the ONLY 3 things and not necessarily in that order.


----------



## messy (Dec 20, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> These 8 states have policies that specifically allow school employees — other than security personnel, which are allowed to carry guns in 28 states — to carry guns on school property, though they may need the district’s permission:
> 
> 
> Idaho
> ...


Perfect! Every time most of you clowns post about guns I know how much you belong in South Dakota or Kansas. Enjoy!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 20, 2018)

messy said:


> Perfect! Every time most of you clowns post about guns I know how much you belong in South Dakota or Kansas. Enjoy!


Love to go, soon.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 20, 2018)

messy said:


> You don’t know?
> 
> 1. Target practice.
> 2. Hunting
> ...


You forgot the most important one, protect the women like you.


----------



## messy (Dec 20, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You forgot the most important one, protect the women like you.


That’s included in my #3.


----------



## nononono (Dec 20, 2018)

Booter said:


> *It Looks Like Another Black Man With a Gun Was Killed by Police After Trying to Help*
> 
> On Thanksgiving, yet another young black man with a gun, who seems to have been trying to help apprehend an active shooter, was mistakenly shot and killed by police, this time at a shopping mall in Alabama. Twenty-one-year-old E.J. Bradford Jr. died after being shot in the face by a uniformed officer. Coming in the wake of the death of another young black man with a gun who had just apprehended a suspect when he was mistakenly shot and killed by a police officer, *Bradford’s death suggests one of the biggest limits of the conservative argument that “good guys with guns” are what’s needed to prevent gun violence: The police can’t always tell a good guy with a gun from a bad guy with a gun, and when the good guy with a gun is black, the police sometimes assume he’s a bad guy.*
> 
> ...



*You really are an Idiot......Do some more research on this matter before you spout off.*


----------



## Multi Sport (Dec 20, 2018)

https://www.steynonline.com/9084/the-new-christmas-tradition

An appropriate Christmas story.


----------



## nononono (Dec 20, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> https://www.steynonline.com/9084/the-new-christmas-tradition
> 
> An appropriate Christmas story.



*Mark Steyn is Cool..........*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 20, 2018)

messy said:


> Perfect! Every time most of you clowns post about guns I know how much you belong in South Dakota or Kansas. Enjoy!


You arrogant piece of shit....fuck you.
Nearly 25 states’ policies allow schools or districts to give permission to “individuals” to carry guns:


Alaska
Arizona
Connecticut
Georgia
Idaho
Indiana
Iowa
Kansas
Kentucky
Louisiana
Massachusetts
Michigan
Mississippi
Montana
Nevada
Ohio
Rhode Island
South Carolina
Texas
New Jersey
New York
Utah
Vermont
West Virginia


----------



## messy (Dec 20, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> You arrogant piece of shit....fuck you.
> Nearly 25 states’ policies allow schools or districts to give permission to “individuals” to carry guns:
> 
> 
> ...


So wait, you’re not from Kansas or South Dakota? But isn’t that how you guys have the senate? Because the 10 dipshits like you who live in those places have as many votes for senator as people in New York and California?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 20, 2018)

messy said:


> So wait, you’re not from Kansas or South Dakota? But isn’t that how you guys have the senate? Because the 10 dipshits like you who live in those places have as many votes for senator as people in New York and California?


You guys?
Fuckin' punk, New York is on the list that allow guns on school campuses.
Read the Constitution, perhaps then you won't come off as an 16 year old.


----------



## messy (Dec 20, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> You guys?
> Fuckin' punk, New York is on the list that allow guns on school campuses.
> Read the Constitution, perhaps then you won't come off as an 16 year old.


Oh yeah, the idiot who wants teachers to carry guns, when I point out how no civilized country would do that, starts with the constitution. LOL.  The well-regulated militia, you mean? Are those the kids, or just the teachers? Get a clue. Welcome to California, dude. Or are you in Ventucky? Close enough, right?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 20, 2018)

messy said:


> Oh yeah, the idiot who wants teachers to carry guns, when I point out how no civilized country would do that, starts with the constitution. LOL.  The well-regulated militia, you mean? Are those the kids, or just the teachers? Get a clue. Welcome to California, dude. Or are you in Ventucky? Close enough, right?


2nd amendment is rather pesky isn't it mesky?


----------



## Multi Sport (Dec 20, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> 2nd amendment is rather pesky isn't it mesky?


These guys should go live in that near the middle of the country state, in that city with all the gun control laws that keep the bad guys from shooting people. I heard it's really safe there in the Windy City... really safe for guys like Messy.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 4, 2019)

*I'm not entirely sure the left has the correct pulse of America.*


Media
*SIT DOWN! Dana Loesch OWNS gun-grabbers LOSING their sh*t over Parkland shooting commission supporting armed teachers*


----------



## messy (Jan 4, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> These guys should go live in that near the middle of the country state, in that city with all the gun control laws that keep the bad guys from shooting people. I heard it's really safe there in the Windy City... really safe for guys like Messy.


don't be such a fuckin' pussy.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jan 4, 2019)

messy said:


> don't be such a fuckin' pussy.


Sure thing tough guy.

My daughter was recruited by a school not far from the city with "the toughest gun control" laws in the nation. She passed on it. Smart kid.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 4, 2019)

messy said:


> Oh yeah, the idiot who wants teachers to carry guns, when I point out how no civilized country would do that, starts with the constitution. LOL.  The well-regulated militia, you mean? Are those the kids, or just the teachers? Get a clue. Welcome to California, dude. Or are you in Ventucky? Close enough, right?


From the idiot who believes that more gun control laws and the police will protect our children...we are a civilized country and with out us most of the world would not be free.
Your ignorance of the Constitution and the second amendment is startling. I've lived in California all my life you pompous little prick...
"Dude" the fact that guns scare you is revealing, you can be the one who waits for the police to show up to protect you, I don't expect to ever need the police, but I prefer not to wait to protect me and mine.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 4, 2019)

Which school do you think is more likely to have a problem with some nut ? A or B
A






B


----------



## messy (Jan 4, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> From the idiot who believes that more gun control laws and the police will protect our children...we are a civilized country and with out us most of the world would not be free.
> Your ignorance of the Constitution and the second amendment is startling. I've lived in California all my life you pompous little prick...
> "Dude" the fact that guns scare you is revealing, you can be the one who waits for the police to show up to protect you, I don't expect to ever need the police, but I prefer not to wait to protect me and mine.


Oh don’t get me wrong. I have macho fantasies about saving the womenfolk with my “gun,” too. LOL!


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 4, 2019)

Respect differing opinions.....


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 4, 2019)

messy said:


> Oh don’t get me wrong. I have macho fantasies about saving the womenfolk with my “gun,” too. LOL!


Trust me dude, I don't share your fantasies...
My "women folk" are all proficient in the use of guns and don't need me to protect them....


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 4, 2019)

messy said:


> Oh don’t get me wrong. I have macho fantasies about saving the womenfolk with my “gun,” too. LOL!


Make sure you don't flash your panties when you cross your legs.


----------



## messy (Jan 4, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Make sure you don't flash your panties when you cross your legs.


You know all my tricks.


----------



## messy (Jan 4, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Trust me dude, I don't share your fantasies...
> My "women folk" are all proficient in the use of guns and don't need me to protect them....


You have all kinds of fantasies about "protecting people with your guns." LOL!!!


----------



## nononono (Jan 4, 2019)

messy said:


> So wait, you’re not from Kansas or South Dakota? But isn’t that how you guys have the senate? Because the 10 dipshits like you who live in those places have as many votes for senator as people in New York and California?


*Are YOU crying about rules....really. The very party you represent *
*does NOT play by the rules.....*
*California has 53 seats, 46 are Democrat, 7 Republican.*
*You call that fair !*
*The Democratic Party STOLE votes in California to manipulate the *
*United States House of Representatives.....*
*That's the ONLY way the crusty old hag Pelosi secured House Speaker ....*
*She and her California Criminals Stole House seats from Citizens of*
*California by Harvesting Votes, Manipulating Votes, Etc....*
*The House Seats in California ARE NOT representative of the State*
*populace...not even close.....*
*That woman should be in a barn somewhere eating hay....*

*The United States House of Representatives is not a body that *
*stands for " We The People "....it has become a Lions den of*
*Criminals except for a select bunch on the Conservative side.*

*Nancy Pelosi is going to zero out if she keeps up the Criminal Crap she's*
*subjecting the American Public to.....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 4, 2019)

messy said:


> Perfect! Every time most of you clowns post about guns I know how much you belong in South Dakota or Kansas. Enjoy!


John Brown is from Kansas.


----------



## messy (Jan 4, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> John Brown is from Kansas.


That dude Brownback is scary AF. What a loser state.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 4, 2019)

messy said:


> That dude Brownback is scary AF. What a loser state.


You aren't a fan of John Brown?


----------



## nononono (Jan 4, 2019)

messy said:


> Oh don’t get me wrong. I have macho fantasies about saving the womenfolk with my “gun,” too. LOL!



*You're a lonely little man " Messy " Financial......*


----------



## messy (Jan 4, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You aren't a fan of John Brown?


Not familiar


----------



## messy (Jan 4, 2019)

nononono said:


> *You're a lonely little man " Messy " Financial......*


Where is that 1/2/19 executive order you kept flapping your wacko gums about?


----------



## nononono (Jan 4, 2019)

messy said:


> Where is that 1/2/19 executive order you kept flapping your wacko gums about?


*It's in motion as of Jan 1, 2019 EO # 12473.......*
*You should stop playing with your flapping Bat wings and look it up......*
*You really are a " Messy " Financial individual that seeks companionship.....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 4, 2019)

messy said:


> Not familiar


Abolitionist


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 4, 2019)

messy said:


> You have all kinds of fantasies about "protecting people with your guns." LOL!!!


Yes just like you have fantasies involving oral sex in an all men's prison..LOL!!!


----------



## messy (Jan 4, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Yes just like you have fantasies involving oral sex in an all men's prison..LOL!!!


Save me with your big gun, Lion. I know you can.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 4, 2019)

messy said:


> Save me with your big gun, Lion. I know you can.


Suck my big gun, Messy. I know you will.


----------



## messy (Jan 4, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Suck my big gun, Messy. I know you will.


Oh, please shoot somebody with it. Please. Save me from the bad guys!


----------



## nononono (Jan 4, 2019)

messy said:


> Save me with your big gun, Lion. I know you can.


*Hey " Messy " Financial ...Fried hands is having a midnight course on*
*stock trading....he mentioned something about " KEK-ing " all new comers*
*for $ 10.00 if you show up early with cash....*


----------



## nononono (Jan 4, 2019)

messy said:


> Oh, please shoot somebody with it. Please. Save me from the bad guys!


*Ba**ng.....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 12, 2019)

Elections has consequences and we won in a landslide.

BREAKING: Gov. DeSantis Suspends Sheriff Israel
14 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://townhall.com/tipsheet/cortneyobrien/2019/01/11/gov-desantis-suspends-sheriff-israel-n2538915?amp=true&ved=2ahUKEwifw9C0m-jfAhUKM6wKHYE1A74QqUMwA3oECAoQEQ&usg=AOvVaw0V5hAreCmk1g0Q2A_RBTf7


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 12, 2019)

messy said:


> Oh, please shoot somebody with it. Please. Save me from the bad guys!


Chances are it won't b me to save your precious little ass...but there are millions of folks out there with a CWP that will...

"Almost all national survey estimates indicate that defensive gun uses by victims are at least as common as offensive uses by criminals, with estimates of annual uses ranging from about 500,000 to more than 3 million, in the context of about 300,000 violent crimes involving firearms in 2008."
https://www.forbes.com/sites/paulhsieh/2018/03/20/any-study-of-gun-violence-should-include-how-guns-save-lives/#2cfe0ea5edc5


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 12, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Chances are it won't b me to save your precious little ass...but there are millions of folks out there with a CWP that will...
> 
> "Almost all national survey estimates indicate that defensive gun uses by victims are at least as common as offensive uses by criminals, with estimates of annual uses ranging from about 500,000 to more than 3 million, in the context of about 300,000 violent crimes involving firearms in 2008."
> https://www.forbes.com/sites/paulhsieh/2018/03/20/any-study-of-gun-violence-should-include-how-guns-save-lives/#2cfe0ea5edc5


And I imagine plenty more go unreported.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 15, 2019)

*French riot police now using semiautomatic weapons, live ammo against protesters. UPDATE: Full auto?*
Jazz Shaw Jan 15, 2019 9:21 AM





Sire, the peasants are revolting


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 15, 2019)

More guns= more death, period.


----------



## nononono (Jan 15, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> More guns= more death, period.


----------



## Fact (Jan 15, 2019)

In regards to the issue of gun rights, all I can think of lately is the case of Jayme Closs.  After her father was shot and killed with a bullet that came thru his front door, Jayne and her mother huddled in the locked bathroom until the nut job broke the door down, killed her mother and the poor girl was in hell for 88 days.  Imagine how things might have been different if her mother had a gun.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jan 15, 2019)

messy said:


> Oh, please shoot somebody with it. Please. Save me from the bad guys!


Should he shoot you or Legend or your third account? Oh wait... one bullet is all that is needed.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 15, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> More guns= more death, period.


Wrong again.
*DOJ: Less than 3 Percent of Nation’s Prisoners Acquired Firearms at Retail Stores, Gun Shows*
EmailTwitter






AP Photo/John Locher
15 Jan 2019125

1:48
*A January 2019 Department of Justice report shows fewer than three percent of prisoners who used guns in crime acquired those guns at retail stores or at a gun show.*
The report, titled, “Source and Use of Firearms Involved in Crimes: Survey of Prison Inmates, 2016,” presents information ascertained via face-to-face interviews with some of the nearly 300,000 prisoners who used a gun in commission of a crime.


It shows that roughly “1.3 percent of prisoners obtained a gun from a retail source and used it during their offense.” Only 0.8 percent of prisoners acquired their guns at a gun show


----------



## messy (Jan 15, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Should he shoot you or Legend or your third account? Oh wait... one bullet is all that is needed.


my third account is a mystery? c'mon, gobear, you can do better than that.


----------



## messy (Jan 15, 2019)

Fact said:


> In regards to the issue of gun rights, all I can think of lately is the case of Jayme Closs.  After her father was shot and killed with a bullet that came thru his front door, Jayne and her mother huddled in the locked bathroom until the nut job broke the door down, killed her mother and the poor girl was in hell for 88 days.  Imagine how things might have been different if her mother had a gun.


All I can think about is Europe, where the 21-year-old loser doesn't have a gun.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 15, 2019)

messy said:


> my third account is a mystery? c'mon, gobear, you can do better than that.


Hey, I am thinking of coming up your way this weekend, any good places to eat breakfast by you?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 15, 2019)

messy said:


> All I can think about is Europe, where the 21-year-old loser doesn't have a gun.


Do you think that would have stopped him?


----------



## messy (Jan 15, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Do you think that would have stopped him?


1. See the amount of guns in Europe and the amount of shooting deaths in Europe. 2. After that, look at those numbers for the US. The guy wouldn't have had a gun anywhere else...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 15, 2019)

messy said:


> 1. See the amount of guns in Europe and the amount of shooting deaths in Europe. 2. After that, look at those numbers for the US. The guy wouldn't have had a gun anywhere else...


How did the muslims get the guns used in the paris shooting?

Sorry, Despite Gun-Control Advocates' Claims, U.S. Isn't The Worst Country For Mass Shootings



2/20/2018


*Gun Deaths*: It's become commonplace to hear after a U.S. shooting tragedy that, when it comes to guns, America is just more violent than other countries, especially those in Europe, where many countries have stiff gun control laws. It's a progressive shibboleth, but even some conservatives agree. The only problem is, it's not true.













Yes, America does have a lot of gun violence. But more than other countries, especially in Europe?

To listen to America's politicians, you'd think that was the case.




President Obama talked about it a lot, including in June of 2015, after a gunman shot nine people in a Charleston, North Carolina church: "Let's be clear: At some point, we as a country will have to reckon with the fact that this type of mass violence does not happen in other advanced countries," Obama said. 

Days later, Sen. Harry Reid echoed his comments. "The United States is the only advanced country where this kind of mass violence occurs," he said.

More recently, the tragic, preventable slaying of 17 students by accused gunman Nikolas Cruz elicited similar sentiments from Sen. Chris Murphy of Connecticut, speaking in the Senate just  last Thursday: "This happens nowhere else other than the United States of America."

Powerful remarks, and no doubt heartfelt. But a study of global mass-shooting incidents from 2009 to 2015 by the Crime Prevention Research Center, headed by economist John Lott, shows the U.S. doesn't lead the world in mass shootings. In fact, it doesn't even make the top 10, when measured by death rate per million population from mass public shootings.

So who's tops? Surprisingly, Norway is, with an outlier mass shooting death rate of 1.888 per million (high no doubt because of the rifle assault by political extremist Anders Brevik that claimed 77 lives in 2011). No. 2 is Serbia, at just 0.381, followed by France at 0.347, Macedonia at 0.337, and Albania at 0.206. Slovakia, Finland, Belgium, and Czech Republic all follow. Then comes the U.S., at No. 11, with a death rate of 0.089.

That's not all. There were also 27% more casualties from 2009 to 2015 per mass shooting incident in the European Union than in the U.S.

"There were 16 cases where at least 15 people were killed," the study said. "Out of those cases, four were in the United States, two in Germany, France, and the United Kingdom."

"But the U.S. has a population four times greater than Germany's and five times the U.K.'s, so on a per-capita basis the U.S. ranks low in comparison — actually, those two countries would have had a frequency of attacks 1.96 (Germany) and 2.46 (UK) times higher."

Yes, the U.S. rate is still high, and nothing to be proud of. But it's not the highest in the developed world. Not by a long shot.

Yet, some today propose banning rifles, in particular AR-15s, because they've been used in a number of mass killings. It's important to note however that, according to FBI crime data cited this week by the Daily Caller, deaths by knives in the U.S. outnumber deaths by rifles by five to 1: In 2016, 1,604 people were killed by knives and other cutting instruments, while 374 were killed by rifles.

So is it not fair to ask: If we're banning rifles, why not knives, too?

The point is, guns aren't the problem; deranged killers that grow up in broken families often without positive male role models in their lives are the problem. So are political and religious extremists, in particular Islamists. If these people didn't have guns, they would find some other means to do the job.

Bombs are illegal in both the U.S. and Europe. Yet Europe loses far more people to bombings than the U.S. Doesn't that make them more violent?

In the most recent mass killing here in the U.S., what's upsetting is that Nikolas Cruz, as is usually the case, showed all the signs of a potential killer. He had been expelled from school. He made repeated violent threats. Deputies had made no fewer than 39 visits to his home. He left comments on a web video saying "I'm going to be a professional school shooter." After being notified about the disturbing message, the FBI looked into it, but did nothing.

In this, Cruz is typical. As columnist SE Cupp notes, "the stunning commonality in all these mass shootings ... is that the men who perpetrate them are sick — Las Vegas, Pulse nightclub, Newtown, Columbine, Charleston, Virginia Tech, Tucson, Aurora — on and on, these killers were mentally ill and in almost every case, someone knew it."

Sweeping gun control laws may sound good, but they won't keep handguns and rifles out of the hands of criminals. They will make it even harder for honest Americans to exercise their Second Amendment rights, however.

Rather than politicizing the deaths of 17 people, Democrats and others should instead be pushing for better school security, and for our law enforcement agencies to respond more aggressively to clear threats. Those who are severely mentally ill or psychotic or potentially violent need help. And those that kill for political or religious reasons often show clear signs of being violent. No amount of gun control can stop that.


----------



## nononono (Jan 15, 2019)

Fact said:


> In regards to the issue of gun rights, all I can think of lately is the case of Jayme Closs.  After her father was shot and killed with a bullet that came thru his front door, Jayne and her mother huddled in the locked bathroom until the nut job broke the door down, killed her mother and the poor girl was in hell for 88 days.  Imagine how things might have been different if her mother had a gun.


*Imagine if his mother had just aborted him and moved onto another......*
*Imagine.....*

*" I say....I say..... I say....sumptin weren't right with that boy.*


*




*


----------



## Fact (Jan 15, 2019)

messy said:


> 1. See the amount of guns in Europe and the amount of shooting deaths in Europe. 2. After that, look at those numbers for the US. The guy wouldn't have had a gun anywhere else...


Please explain how he would not have a gun in Europe? Let's take Germany which I am familiar with hunting.  There are 5.5 million legal guns in Germany. Saying that he would not have had a gun in Europe is wishful thinking.


----------



## nononono (Jan 15, 2019)

Fact said:


> Please explain how he would not have a gun in Europe? Let's take Germany which I am familiar with hunting.  There are 5.5 million legal guns in Germany. Saying that he would not have had a gun in Europe is wishful thinking.



*A car is a weapon.....*
*So can a butcher knife be a weapon......*
*So on and so forth......*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 15, 2019)

nononono said:


> *A car is a weapon.....*
> *So can a butcher knife be a weapon......*
> *So on and so forth......*


Can you sneak a car into a movie theatre and how many people can you kill with a knife?


----------



## Multi Sport (Jan 15, 2019)

messy said:


> my third account is a mystery? c'mon, gobear, you can do better than that.


How cute! You're trying so hard and still with all those screen names you lose. Maybe if you create ten screen names you can get more likes?

Total loser..


----------



## messy (Jan 15, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> How cute! You're trying so hard and still with all those screen names you lose. Maybe if you create ten screen names you can get more likes?
> 
> Total loser..


GoBear, stop! What's my third name?


----------



## Multi Sport (Jan 15, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Can you sneak a car into a movie theatre and how many people can you kill with a knife?


How many people do you need to kill with a knife to make you happy?


----------



## nononono (Jan 15, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Can you sneak a car into a movie theatre and how many people can you kill with a knife?


----------



## Multi Sport (Jan 15, 2019)

messy said:


> GoBear, stop! What's my third name?


You really are a fool! Keep trying  Sunshine Esq, keep trying. 

You lose..


----------



## nononono (Jan 15, 2019)

*Rodent............yur an Idiot.*


----------



## messy (Jan 15, 2019)

Fact said:


> Please explain how he would not have a gun in Europe? Let's take Germany which I am familiar with hunting.  There are 5.5 million legal guns in Germany. Saying that he would not have had a gun in Europe is wishful thinking.


Not wishful thinking. Look at German ownership and gun deaths and look at US gun ownership and gun deaths. Doesn't happen there. Only happens here. Because the nutty 21-year-old had a gun. Don't be silly. The facts are incredibly clear.


----------



## messy (Jan 15, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> You really are a fool! Keep trying  Sunshine Esq, keep trying.
> 
> You lose..


Sunshine is my third name, Go Bear? Show me a post by Sunshine, please.


----------



## messy (Jan 15, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> How many people do you need to kill with a knife to make you happy?


Do you like knives at schools better, or movie theaters, or shopping malls, or outdoor concerts? I know that guns here do a phenomenal job, but you can try knives if you want. You'll lose.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jan 15, 2019)

messy said:


> Sunshine is my third name, Go Bear? Show me a post by Sunshine, please.


Keep trying Sunshine... you're making my day! The guy with multiple screen names is trying to call me out!! Is Legend gonna join in next or are you gonna bring in your original screen name in to help you out? I think not... you keep that account put of the off topic area don't you.

Not only are you a loser but a coward as well..


----------



## nononono (Jan 15, 2019)

messy said:


> Not wishful thinking. Look at German ownership and gun deaths and look at US gun ownership and gun deaths. Doesn't happen there. Only happens here. Because the nutty 21-year-old had a gun. Don't be silly. The facts are incredibly clear.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jan 15, 2019)

messy said:


> Do you like knives at schools better, or movie theaters, or shopping malls, or outdoor concerts? I know that guns here do a phenomenal job, but you can try knives if you want. You'll lose.


You're an idiot...they already have knives at schools.

You fail again! You lost again!!!


----------



## nononono (Jan 15, 2019)

messy said:


> Sunshine is my third name, Go Bear? Show me a post by Sunshine, please.









*Smile Sunshine...................*


----------



## Multi Sport (Jan 15, 2019)

messy said:


> Not wishful thinking. Look at German ownership and gun deaths and look at US gun ownership and gun deaths. Doesn't happen there. Only happens here. Because the nutty 21-year-old had a gun. Don't be silly. The facts are incredibly clear.


Like in Chicago with the toughest gun laws in the Country? 

You fail again..


----------



## messy (Jan 15, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Like in Chicago with the toughest gun laws in the Country?
> 
> You fail again..


Nope. Like Germany. Or did I mention France? How about England? Do you see how this works? Guns are for idiots and murderers. Civilized countries don't have many.


----------



## messy (Jan 15, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> You're an idiot...they already have knives at schools.
> 
> You fail again! You lost again!!!


Does your "family" handle the concept of numbers for you? I'm guessing so; you seem to be having a problem comparing relative knife school deaths with gun school deaths.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jan 15, 2019)

messy said:


> Does your "family" handle the concept of numbers for you? I'm guessing so; you seem to be having a problem comparing relative knife school deaths with gun school deaths.


You posted it....

You lose again!


----------



## Multi Sport (Jan 15, 2019)

messy said:


> Nope. Like Germany. Or did I mention France? How about England? Do you see how this works? Guns are for idiots and murderers. Civilized countries don't have many.


Thanks...

You lose again!


----------



## messy (Jan 15, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Thanks...
> 
> You lose again!


For sure.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jan 15, 2019)

messy said:


> For sure.


Seriously loser. The more you post the more you just confirm what an idiot you are.  Go on vacation for a few months then reinvent yourself again with another screen name. The libs on here will welcome you with open arms and then maybe a few months after that you can create your other accounts. But until then..

I won you lost...


----------



## messy (Jan 15, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Seriously loser. The more you post the more you just confirm what an idiot you are.  Go on vacation for a few months then reinvent yourself again with another screen name. The libs on here will welcome you with open arms and then maybe a few months after that you can create your other accounts. But until then..
> 
> I won you lost...


Come on, Go Bear. Don’t be mad. Didn’t the “family” give you a nice Christmas bonus from their real estate success? That should keep you happy in January!


----------



## Multi Sport (Jan 15, 2019)

messy said:


> Come on, Go Bear. Don’t be mad. Didn’t the “family” give you a nice Christmas bonus from their real estate success? That should keep you happy in January!


Keep trying there Sunshine.... at least you are prtoviding some comic relief especially since your a joke!

You lost! Again!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 15, 2019)

messy said:


> Not wishful thinking. Look at German ownership and gun deaths and look at US gun ownership and gun deaths. Doesn't happen there. Only happens here. Because the nutty 21-year-old had a gun. Don't be silly. The facts are incredibly clear.


Agree.  More suicides than mass shootings by the nutty 21yo.


----------



## messy (Jan 15, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Keep trying there Sunshine.... at least you are prtoviding some comic relief especially since your a joke!
> 
> You lost! Again!


“You’re” is the word you’re looking for, GB. Happy to prtvide spelling lessons.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 15, 2019)

messy said:


> “You’re” is the word you’re looking for, GB. Happy to prtvide spelling lessons.


Seriously?


----------



## messy (Jan 15, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Seriously?


Oops, I meant prtovide.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 15, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> More guns= more death, period.


More people die in slip and falls than are killed by guns in the US.
Interestingly, abortions have killed an estimated 60,069,971 babies since 1973.
Have you a clever posts for either of these facts?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 15, 2019)

messy said:


> All I can think about is Europe, where the 21-year-old loser doesn't have a gun.


I was just thinking about how many US solders have been killed in Europe keeping them free from tyranny.
We have the greatest Constitution on the planet.
We live in the greatest country on the planet.


----------



## messy (Jan 15, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> I was just thinking about how many US solders have been killed in Europe keeping them free from tyranny.
> We have the greatest Constitution on the planet.
> We live in the greatest country on the planet.


Yes, we saved their asses in WWII, for sure.


----------



## messy (Jan 15, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> More people die in slip and falls than are killed by guns in the US.
> Interestingly, abortions have killed an estimated 60,069,971 babies since 1973.
> Have you a clever posts for either of these facts?


“Babies?” Guess again. You’re only about 60,000,000+ off. Nice try, though!


----------



## Multi Sport (Jan 15, 2019)

messy said:


> Oops, I meant prtovide.


Oops is correct. Your such an idiot that you can't correct your own mistakes. Let me guess... Legend does that for you.

Loser ...


----------



## messy (Jan 15, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Oops is correct. You such an idiot that you can't correct your own mistakes. Let me guess... Legend does that for you.
> 
> Loser ...


Come on, GB. Why you mad, bro?


----------



## Multi Sport (Jan 15, 2019)

messy said:


> “Babies?” Guess again. You’re only about 60,000,000+ off. Nice try, though!


Idiot


----------



## messy (Jan 15, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Idiot


Now, now, GoBear.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jan 15, 2019)

messy said:


> Come on, GB. Why you mad, bro?


You're  the one who can't spell, has conversations between your screen names, likes your own post and apprently doesn't know what an abortion kills. Maybe Legend does but I doubt it...


Keep trying Sunshine!


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 15, 2019)

messy said:


> “Babies?” Guess again. You’re only about 60,000,000+ off. Nice try, though!


Babies is correct...so is the number


----------



## Multi Sport (Jan 15, 2019)

messy said:


> Now, now, GoBear.


This is obviously embarrassing for you and you keep making it worse for yourself. It's been established a while ago that... nevermind. I'm enjoying this too much to bail you out.  Run with it Legend/Messy..

Keep trying Sunshine!


----------



## messy (Jan 15, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Babies is correct...so is the number


Look up the word “baby,” dumbshit. God, every time they talk about the Trump demographic being full of uneducated white males I bump into idiots like you who show us the empirical proof of that.
You are a baby...an unborn fetus is not a baby.


----------



## messy (Jan 15, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> This is obviously embarrassing for you and you keep making it worse for yourself. It's been established a while ago that... nevermind. I'm enjoying this too much to bail you out.  Run with it Legend/Messy..
> 
> Keep trying Sunshine!


Now, now, GoBear...simmer down.
But you can definitely call me Sunshine!


----------



## Multi Sport (Jan 15, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Babies is correct...so is the number


Maybe his other screen name, Legend, will join the conversation to try and help him out... 

He's always in need of help...


----------



## messy (Jan 15, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> You're  the one who can't spell, has conversations between your screen names, likes your own post and apprently doesn't know what an abortion kills. Maybe Legend does but I doubt it...
> 
> 
> Keep trying Sunshine!


Read my response to Lion and the shoe definitely fits. You uneducated Trumpies don’t even have basic vocabulary down.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jan 15, 2019)

messy said:


> Look up the word “baby,” dumbshit. God, every time they talk about the Trump demographic being full of uneducated white males I bump into idiots like you who show us the empirical proof of that.
> You are a baby...an unborn fetus is not a baby.


Is that why they charge people with murdering two people when they kill a pregnant woman?

You're such an idiot. I love it!

Keep trying Sunshine!


----------



## Multi Sport (Jan 15, 2019)

messy said:


> Read my response to Lion and the shoe definitely fits. You uneducated Trumpies don’t even have basic vocabulary down.


Says the guy who can't even use spell check correctly....


messy said:


> Oops, I meant prtovide.


You're a joke!


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 15, 2019)

messy said:


> Look up the word “baby,” dumbshit. God, every time they talk about the Trump demographic being full of uneducated white males I bump into idiots like you who show us the empirical proof of that.
> You are a baby...an unborn fetus is not a baby.


An unborn baby is an unborn baby...you arrogant piece of shit.

*Unborn Child Law and Legal Definition*
An unborn child is a child in the mother’s womb. The term is often seen used in debates over the personhood of the fetus before birth. It also used in the context of deciding the legal and moral status of abortions.

In the U.S., the Unborn Victims of Violence Act of 2004 recognizes an unborn child as a legal victim, if s/he is injured or killed during the commission of any of over 60 listed federal crimes of violence. Pursuant to 18 USCS § 1841, the term "unborn child" means a child in utero, and the term "child in utero" or "child, who is in utero" means a member of the species homo sapiens, at any stage of development, who is carried in the womb.
https://definitions.uslegal.com/u/unborn-child/


----------



## Torros (Jan 15, 2019)

messy said:


> Not wishful thinking. Look at German ownership and gun deaths and look at US gun ownership and gun deaths. Doesn't happen there. Only happens here. Because the nutty 21-year-old had a gun. Don't be silly. The facts are incredibly clear.


Have you ever been to Europe? I've only been to Spain and France once on a trip. While I was there I was told not to go out alone in certain areas. Reason? Crime rates were pretty high. Gun, knife or baseball bat all kill when used properly.


----------



## messy (Jan 15, 2019)

Torros said:


> Have you ever been to Europe? I've only been to Spain and France once on a trip. While I was there I was told not to go out alone in certain areas. Reason? Crime rates were pretty high. Gun, knife or baseball bat all kill when used properly.


You mean in cities in countries everywhere in the world there are areas where it may not be advisable to walk alone in, at night, if you’re not from the area? I’ve been all over the world and the US and yes, that does happen everywhere.


----------



## messy (Jan 15, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> An unborn baby is an unborn baby...you arrogant piece of shit.
> 
> *Unborn Child Law and Legal Definition*
> An unborn child is a child in the mother’s womb. The term is often seen used in debates over the personhood of the fetus before birth. It also used in the context of deciding the legal and moral status of abortions.
> ...


Why are you sending me a definition that doesn’t have the word “baby” anywhere, when we discussing your use of the term “baby”?


----------



## messy (Jan 15, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Says the guy who can't even use spell check correctly....
> 
> 
> You're a joke!


You are really cranky tonight, GoBear!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 15, 2019)

messy said:


> You are really cranky tonight, GoBear!


You tell’um finance boy.


----------



## messy (Jan 15, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You tell’um finance boy.


I’m not a finance boy, I just happen to know a lot more than you about finance. But practice! And get out of the world with 12%, 3 year, balloon payment loans...that’s like some used car loan shit.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 15, 2019)

messy said:


> Read my response to Lion and the shoe definitely fits. You uneducated Trumpies don’t even have basic vocabulary down.


You tell’um finance boy.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 15, 2019)

messy said:


> I’m not a finance boy, I just happen to know a lot more than you about finance. But practice! And get out of the world with 12%, 3 year, balloon payment loans...that’s like some used car loan shit.


Another liability.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 16, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You tell’um finance boy.


He know very little about a lot.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 16, 2019)

messy said:


> Why are you sending me a definition that doesn’t have the word “baby” anywhere, when we discussing your use of the term “baby”?


Baby or child are interchangeable...is English your second language or are you simply obstinate or pigheaded?
If you prefer, then 60,069,971 children have been aborted since 1973.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 16, 2019)

messy said:


> Now, now, GoBear...simmer down.
> But you can definitely call me Sunshine!


It ain't working.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 16, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Baby or child are interchangeable...is English your second language or are you simply obstinate or pigheaded?
> If you prefer, then 60,069,971 children have been aborted since 1973.


The left lost their soul long ago.
Maybe if they were illegals babies the left would give a shit.


----------



## Torros (Jan 16, 2019)

messy said:


> You mean in cities in countries everywhere in the world there are areas where it may not be advisable to walk alone in, at night, if you’re not from the area? I’ve been all over the world and the US and yes, that does happen everywhere.


You were tslking specifically about Germany, not about third world countries around the world. Have you been to Germany or are you just going off what you read? I have a cousin who is married to a German who is always traveling back to Germany for work. We are due to get togethet and this will be a good subject to bring up.

 I have a feeling that you are just another BS artist who is looking for affirmation here on the forum. You never did reply to my post about how you use your other screen name or why you felt the need to create it.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 16, 2019)

Torros said:


> You were tslking specifically about Germany, not about third world countries around the world. Have you been to Germany or are you just going off what you read? I have a cousin who is married to a German who is always traveling back to Germany for work. We are due to get togethet and this will be a good subject to bring up.
> 
> I have a feeling that you are just another BS artist who is looking for affirmation here on the forum. You never did reply to my post about how you use your other screen name or why you felt the need to create it.


Messed up isn’t it?  That way he can spread his lack of understanding amongst three names.  Me, I’m a big guy, so my name stays the same. Lol!


----------



## messy (Jan 16, 2019)

Torros said:


> You were tslking specifically about Germany, not about third world countries around the world. Have you been to Germany or are you just going off what you read? I have a cousin who is married to a German who is always traveling back to Germany for work. We are due to get togethet and this will be a good subject to bring up.
> 
> I have a feeling that you are just another BS artist who is looking for affirmation here on the forum. You never did reply to my post about how you use your other screen name or why you felt the need to create it.


Been to Germany. Munich, Dortmund, Berlin. Very safe and nice and friendly. Shockingly so, to tell you the truth. We did speak with one guy, however, who expressed frustration with the openness of the borders and the strain it causes when they don’t assimilate, but he didn’t mention crime.
The other name is a boring explanation involving different devices and forgotten passwords. 
It will be interesting to hear what your cousin has to say. We were so surprised at how nice and “together” Germans were in train stations and parks and restaurants.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 16, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Messed up isn’t it?  That way he can spread his lack of understanding amongst three names.  Me, I’m a big guy, so my name stays the same. Lol!


*Yarn | He was a huge, beastly, bulging man and-- ~ National ...*

https://getyarn.io/yarn-clip/ef3f34fa-2ec0-4d89-99a3-f8f1d76c8ddb

Similar
▶ 0:03
Dec 19, 2016
National Lampoon's _*Christmas Vacation*_ (1989) - Yarn is the best way to find


----------



## Torros (Jan 16, 2019)

messy said:


> Been to Germany. Munich, Dortmund, Berlin. Very safe and nice and friendly. Shockingly so, to tell you the truth. We did speak with one guy, however, who expressed frustration with the openness of the borders and the strain it causes when they don’t assimilate, but he didn’t mention crime.
> The other name is a boring explanation involving different devices and forgotten passwords.
> It will be interesting to hear what your cousin has to say. We were so surprised at how nice and “together” Germans were in train stations and parks and restaurants.


I will agree with you in regards to the friendliness of most Euros. 

In regards to your other account, I would find you more believable if you had not continued to use it and had not replied to your own post using it. Your accusations that other posters must be doing the same thing also makes you look childish and petty. If you had just owned up to it from the start maybe you would not be viewed, as I view you, as an unreliable source. Best example I can give you is Espola. The man has never owned up to anything.

I'm out. Spent more time in here then I'd like.


----------



## espola (Jan 16, 2019)

Torros said:


> I will agree with you in regards to the friendliness of most Euros.
> 
> In regards to your other account, I would find you more believable if you had not continued to use it and had not replied to your own post using it. Your accusations that other posters must be doing the same thing also makes you look childish and petty. If you had just owned up to it from the start maybe you would not be viewed, as I view you, as an unreliable source. Best example I can give you is Espola. The man has never owned up to anything.
> 
> I'm out. Spent more time in here then I'd like.


What do I have to own up to?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 16, 2019)

espola said:


> What do I have to own up to?


Looks like your fan club has grown.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 16, 2019)

messy said:


> Read my response to Lion and the shoe definitely fits. You uneducated Trumpies don’t even have basic vocabulary down.


I didn't vote for Trump... I'll put my education at the University of San Diego against yours any day you pompous half witted little twit.
Run along now, before someone puts the shoe up side your puss...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 16, 2019)

espola said:


> What do I have to own up to?


Being Mr. Magoo....


----------



## messy (Jan 16, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> I didn't vote for Trump... I'll put my education at the University of San Diego against yours any day you pompous half witted little twit.
> Run along now, before someone puts the shoe up side your puss...


You had me at “I didn’t vote for Trump.” We’re good. I’ll ignore the rest.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 16, 2019)

messy said:


> You had me at “I didn’t vote for Trump.” We’re good. I’ll ignore the rest.


Liar....


----------



## messy (Jan 16, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Liar....


Huh? Liar about what?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 16, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> I didn't vote for Trump... I'll put my education at the University of San Diego against yours any day you pompous half witted little twit.
> Run along now, before someone puts the shoe up side your puss...


50% of all doctors finished in the bottom half of their class. Going to school and getting a paper that says so is one thing, having the intellect to decipher and assimilate information quite another, you don't show that.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 16, 2019)

messy said:


> Huh? Liar about what?


Some people are never happy, and this one has nothing better to do than try and drag people down with him. You're better off ignoring 99.9% of what he says and discounting the rest.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 16, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> 50% of all doctors finished in the bottom half of their class. Going to school and getting a paper that says so is one thing, having the intellect to decipher and assimilate information quite another, you don't show that.


Tell us all about it union boy.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 16, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Some people are never happy, and this one has nothing better to do than try and drag people down with him. You're better off ignoring 99.9% of what he says and discounting the rest.


So now you are giving people advise?


----------



## nononono (Jan 16, 2019)

messy said:


> Does your "family" handle the concept of numbers for you? I'm guessing so; you seem to be having a problem comparing relative knife school deaths with gun school deaths.



*" Messy " Financial stick to Lying about Real Estate, this subject will CUT you and *
*make CRY like the Beotch you really are............!*


----------



## nononono (Jan 16, 2019)

espola said:


> What do I have to own up to?


*THIEVERY ....!*

*YA Stinkin Thief !*


----------



## nononono (Jan 16, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> 50% of all doctors finished in the bottom half of their class. Going to school and getting a paper that says so is one thing, having the intellect to decipher and assimilate information quite another, you don't show that.


*So let's get something straight !*

*You're always upset on this Forum because your cheap ass went to the*
*50 % you describe due to your inability to decipher and assimilate the *
*information presented to YOU on the wall at " Their " offices and the *
*subsequent surgery on your rather diminutive genitalia left you with*
*a Rodent size tool kit......Now instead of admitting your failure you *
*want to blame your short comings on Doctors who finished at the *
*bottom half of their classes.....*

*I stated to you in years past that you should have gone to College instead *
*of taking take beers from the stranger while skateboarding.....*

*Choices Rodent Choices......*

*Hey ...!*
*It's not to late to change Party affiliation, as this Donkey Dung one you*
*carry water for is circling the drain as I post !*

*Just a suggestion....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 16, 2019)

More guns = more deaths


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 16, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> More guns = more deaths


More votes = Hillary Lost
You fucking little bitch.


----------



## messy (Jan 16, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> More votes = Hillary Lost
> You fucking little bitch.


Someone needs a martini...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 16, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> More guns = more deaths


Reminds me of Communism and the millions of deaths.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 16, 2019)

messy said:


> Huh? Liar about what?


I've "had" you since you started posting here....
The part about ignoring the rest is the lie.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 16, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> 50% of all doctors finished in the bottom half of their class. Going to school and getting a paper that says so is one thing, having the intellect to decipher and assimilate information quite another, you don't show that.


The wisdom of Whiskers.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 16, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> 50% of all doctors finished in the bottom half of their class. Going to school and getting a paper that says so is one thing, having the intellect to decipher and assimilate information quite another, you don't show that.


I'm no doctor, you are an idiot.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 16, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> More guns = more deaths


No brains = no headaches.
You've never spent a dime on headache remedies.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 16, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Some people are never happy, and this one has nothing better to do than try and drag people down with him. You're better off ignoring 99.9% of what he says and discounting the rest.


That’s true of all politicians.  Watch what they do instead.


----------



## messy (Jan 16, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> I've "had" you since you started posting here....
> The part about ignoring the rest is the lie.


How about this? I will ignore you entirely.


----------



## messy (Jan 16, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Reminds me of Communism and the millions of deaths.


Uhhh....duhhhh...yeah, that’s it! Gun deaths remind you of Communism. Makes sense, cowboy.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 16, 2019)

messy said:


> Uhhh....duhhhh...yeah, that’s it! Gun deaths remind you of Communism. Makes sense, cowboy.


Just like whiskers gun equation and your asset home that is collateralized by debt.  Kek!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 16, 2019)

messy said:


> How about this? I will ignore you entirely.


How about I just wrap him in some bubble wrap so he can’t poke you?


----------



## messy (Jan 16, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Just like whiskers gun equation and your asset home that is collateralized by debt.  Kek!


Duh du dum dum dum dum...uh, gun deaths remind me of communism.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 16, 2019)

messy said:


> Duh du dum dum dum dum...uh, gun deaths remind me of communism.


Lotsa deaths.  Millions.  That’s why we need good control.


----------



## Monkey (Jan 16, 2019)

Is this the type of banter that I have to look forward to when my kids age out?  If so someone please get a gun now...........


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 16, 2019)

Monkey said:


> Is this the type of banter that I have to look forward to when my kids age out?  If so someone please get a gun now...........


Good point.  Gun deaths by suicide outnumber homicide gun deaths, 3 to 1.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 17, 2019)

messy said:


> How about this? I will ignore you entirely.


Whatever blows your messy little skirt up....


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 17, 2019)

Monkey said:


> Is this the type of banter that I have to look forward to when my kids age out?  If so someone please get a gun now...........


Not trying to talk you out of it, but you will have to wait a bit.
*OC Fair and Event Center – Costa Mesa, CA  *
January 26 - January 27

OC Fair and Event Center – Costa Mesa (Orange County), California, 88 Fair Drive
Costa Mesa, CA 92626 United States  + Google Map

Event Times: Saturday 9 a.m. to 5 p.m., Sunday 9 a.m. to 4 p.m. Ticket price allows entrance for both days. Kids 12 and under are free with a parent or guardian and do not require a ticket.

Find out more »


----------



## Multi Sport (Jan 17, 2019)

messy said:


> How about this? I will ignore you entirely.


He'll ignore you but Legend won't ...


----------



## Multi Sport (Jan 17, 2019)

Monkey said:


> Is this the type of banter that I have to look forward to when my kids age out?  If so someone please get a gun now...........


Or you can do what Messy did. Create another account to post under and then comment and like your own post so that it looks like someone agrees with you...

Or just read the post and laugh.


----------



## nononono (Jan 17, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> More guns = more deaths


*Stop pressing for a Civil War and your little statement won't come true !*


----------



## nononono (Jan 17, 2019)

messy said:


> How about this? I will ignore you entirely.


*It's ok " Messy " Financial you are entirely ignored until your next post.*
*How about that !*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 17, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Or you can do what Messy did. Create another account to post under and then comment and like your own post so that it looks like someone agrees with you...
> 
> Or just read the post and laugh.


It's lonely at the top.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 21, 2019)

I bet they don't do it again,

DEFENDING THE CASTLE
*Homeowner shoots three invaders dead, sends 2 to hospital*


----------



## nononono (Jan 21, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I bet they don't do it again,
> 
> DEFENDING THE CASTLE
> *Homeowner shoots three invaders dead, sends 2 to hospital*





*Room temperature is not conducive to continued existence.......*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 21, 2019)

*OC Fair and Event Center – Costa Mesa, CA*
*January 26 - January 27*


----------



## nononono (Jan 22, 2019)

*Nothing like the OC Fair !!!*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 22, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Nothing like the OC Fair !!!*


Gun Show.


----------



## nononono (Jan 22, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Gun Show.



*Liberal Nightmare !*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 23, 2019)

*Shocker: SCOTUS to take up another gun rights case*
Jazz Shaw Jan 23, 2019 8:01 AM





The long wait may be over


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 23, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Liberal Nightmare !*


Gun show in Ca.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 23, 2019)

Feel good story of the day,

Sheriff: Armed Robber Demands Drugs, Is Shot and Killed by Pharmacist


----------



## messy (Jan 23, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Feel good story of the day,
> 
> Sheriff: Armed Robber Demands Drugs, Is Shot and Killed by Pharmacist


Your macho fantasy, Joe!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 23, 2019)

messy said:


> Your macho fantasy, Joe!


I'm good with that.
Killing bad guys is a good thing.


----------



## messy (Jan 24, 2019)

Zephen Zaver...another 2nd Amendment champion!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 26, 2019)

Went to the gunshow and was very disappointed,
#1 the lack of people and vendors.
#2 the absolute lack of diversity.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 2, 2019)

Feel good story of the day,

Registered Sex Offender Shot Twice After Allegedly Invading Home
 
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2019/02/02/registered-sex-offender-shot-twice-allegedly-invading-home/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwi8xt6Jkp7gAhVRgK0KHdQzCe4QlO8DMAl6BAgJECk&usg=AOvVaw0uvtPgRuyx0wvdCh9z8-Ob


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 2, 2019)

A bunch of Trump Supporting Deplorable Patriots no doubt.

Iowa crowd's rendition of national anthem at high school basketball game goes viral

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.foxnews.com/lifestyle/iowa-crowd-sings-national-anthem-high-school-basketball-game.amp&ved=2ahUKEwj-g5vkk57gAhVGLKwKHeonArsQ0PADMAB6BAgBEAY&usg=AOvVaw26scOf4OvU9480ejt1PRin&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 9, 2019)

I bet they don't do that again.

Good guy with a gun syndrome.

Suspects Allegedly Point Gun at Woman's Head, Get Shot Dead
1 hour ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2019/02/09/suspects-allegedly-point-gun-at-womans-head-get-shot-dead/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwih7KHLq6_gAhXLsVQKHWlWAw8QlO8DMAB6BAgLEAU&usg=AOvVaw3Mx7S1vPoRlcTzTUDBxf6K&ampcf=1


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 10, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Gun show in Ca.


Calabama, and your simplistic way of seeing the world may make it easier on you (your only real concern) but is far from reality.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 10, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Calabama, and your simplistic way of seeing the world may make it easier on you (your only real concern) but is far from reality.


Racist jack ass....


----------



## messy (Feb 10, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> A bunch of Trump Supporting Deplorable Patriots no doubt.
> 
> Iowa crowd's rendition of national anthem at high school basketball game goes viral
> View attachment 3909
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.foxnews.com/lifestyle/iowa-crowd-sings-national-anthem-high-school-basketball-game.amp&ved=2ahUKEwj-g5vkk57gAhVGLKwKHeonArsQ0PADMAB6BAgBEAY&usg=AOvVaw26scOf4OvU9480ejt1PRin&ampcf=1


You mean the crowd at a sporting event sang the National Anthem? Wow, that’s amazing. I don’t thing I’ve ever not seen that before.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 10, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Calabama, and your simplistic way of seeing the world may make it easier on you (your only real concern) but is far from reality.


I like easy, you people think you are smarter than everyone. Keep it up for the next 2 years please.
Your dad should have beat your ass more when you were young.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 10, 2019)

messy said:


> You mean the crowd at a sporting event sang the National Anthem? Wow, that’s amazing. I don’t thing I’ve ever not seen that before.


I am sure you have seen it before, kneeling of course.
Sure was a bunch of white people there. 
Hmmmm.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 12, 2019)

9th Circuit Reviewing Whether 2nd Amendment Protects Open Carry


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 12, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I like easy, you people think you are smarter than everyone. Keep it up for the next 2 years please.
> Your dad should have beat your ass more when you were young.


You need simple.


----------



## nononono (Feb 13, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You need simple.



*Go do some " simple " research.......*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 13, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You need simple.


Who doesn't?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 13, 2019)

Nuclear weapons don't kill people so what is our beef with North Korea?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 13, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Who doesn't?


People who want the truth.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 16, 2019)

ILLINOIS SHOOTING OCCURRED IN GUN-FREE ZONE
https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2019/02/16/illinois-shooting-occurred-in-gun-free-zone/


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 16, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> ILLINOIS SHOOTING OCCURRED IN GUN-FREE ZONE
> https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2019/02/16/illinois-shooting-occurred-in-gun-free-zone/


And? Schools are "Gun Free Zones" and losers like you take out their ire over not being cool at places like that all the time . . . and the next president will use a national emergency declaration to clamp down on gun sales nationwide + enact radical environmental protection laws . . . that'll be fun!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 16, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> And? Schools are "Gun Free Zones" and losers like you take out their ire over not being cool at places like that all the time . . . and the next president will use a national emergency declaration to clamp down on gun sales nationwide + enact radical environmental protection laws . . . that'll be fun!


At least he isn't Hillary.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 16, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> At least he isn't Hillary.


The majority of Americans wish he was, cuz that's how we voted.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 16, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The majority of Americans wish he was, cuz that's how we voted.


Illegal alien votes don't count.


----------



## messy (Feb 16, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Illegal alien votes don't count.


You’ve lost your touch, Joe.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 16, 2019)

messy said:


> You’ve lost your touch, Joe.


That did just land flat.


----------



## espola (Feb 16, 2019)

messy said:


> You’ve lost your touch, Joe.


What touch?  He started here with a stated objective of posting lies and insults, and he's still doing it.  The most significant value he has here is exposing those who agree with him.


----------



## messy (Feb 16, 2019)

espola said:


> What touch?  He started here with a stated objective of posting lies and insults, and he's still doing it.  The most significant value he has here is exposing those who agree with him.


His only saving grace was his sense of humor...now that’s failing him. Probably cuz he’s watching Trump keep losing.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 16, 2019)

messy said:


> His only saving grace was his sense of humor...now that’s failing him. Probably cuz he’s watching Trump keep losing.


He use to be able to hit the mark 1 outta 100, now he's going O'fer . . . and yes, even with him reality is coming home to roost.


----------



## espola (Feb 16, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> He use to be able to hit the mark 1 outta 100, now he's going O'fer . . . and yes, even with him reality is coming home to roost.


He has for some time retreated to the "at least he's not..." position.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 16, 2019)

espola said:


> He has for some time retreated to the "at least he's not..." position.


You guys just hate everyone.
Too funny.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 16, 2019)

Aurora Police Chief: Shooter ‘Was Not Supposed To Be In Possession Of A Firearm’ After Felony Conviction
https://www.dailywire.com/news/43567/aurora-police-chief-shooter-was-not-supposed-be-frank-camp


----------



## espola (Feb 16, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You guys just hate everyone.
> Too funny.


/hate/pity


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 16, 2019)

The shooter needs more range time.

3 ARMED SUSPECTS FLEE WHEN HOMEOWNER OPENS FIRE
https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2019/02/16/watch-three-armed-suspects-flee-when-homeowner-opens-fire/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 16, 2019)

espola said:


> /hate/pity


I must be in bad shape if you pity me.


----------



## espola (Feb 16, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I must be in bad shape if you pity me.


Yep.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 17, 2019)

espola said:


> Yep.


I know what to do, I will start talking down our country, kneel for the anthem, promote sexual deviants in our school system, get behind the pro death abortion movement, let anyone into our country, vote for radical leftists and have my balls snipped.
I'll get right on it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 17, 2019)

Background Check Didn’t Catch Aurora Shooter’s Prior Felony Conviction
19 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://amp.dailycaller.com/2019/02/16/background-check-aurora-illinois-shooter-prior-felony&ved=2ahUKEwipvoKX_sLgAhXqz4MKHaiEB9kQlO8DMAl6BAgIECk&usg=AOvVaw204oJ7L1IqtfQ8LtGYlbDG


----------



## messy (Feb 17, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I know what to do, I will start talking down our country, kneel for the anthem, promote sexual deviants in our school system, get behind the pro death abortion movement, let anyone into our country, vote for radical leftists and have my balls snipped.
> I'll get right on it.


A sexual deviant is a guy who says “I can’t be alone in a room with a woman.”
That’s the Vice President.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 17, 2019)

messy said:


> A sexual deviant is a guy who says “I can’t be alone in a room with a woman.”
> That’s the Vice President.


Sure, that is how far the left has taken you down.


----------



## messy (Feb 17, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Sure, that is how far the left has taken you down.


I don’t get it. What does the left have to do with my viewing the guy who says that as a deviant?
Like I said, you really are losing it a bit.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 17, 2019)

messy said:


> I don’t get it. What does the left have to do with my viewing the guy who says that as a deviant?
> Like I said, you really are losing it a bit.


How is that deviant behavior?
Anthony Weiner Out of Prison Early, Enters Pre-Release Program | TMZ.com
TMZ.com › 2019/02/17 › antho...
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://amp.tmz.com/2019/02/17/anthony-weiner-out-of-prison-early-pre-release-sexting-minor/&ved=2ahUKEwjBuqbBicPgAhXr34MKHU0sBY8QFjAMegQIBhAB&usg=AOvVaw1o9o4OBsCFEotfAejQD7Gp&ampcf=1


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 17, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You guys just hate everyone.
> Too funny.


You for one, came in here proclaiming you would spread lies and insults, what's to like?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 17, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I know what to do, I will start talking down our country, kneel for the anthem, promote sexual deviants in our school system, get behind the pro death abortion movement, let anyone into our country, vote for radical leftists and have my balls snipped.
> I'll get right on it.


See that's the thing, they have you convinced the opposite is true . . . you do talk down our country constantly (all that is not trumpian or subservient to), Kap knelt for the anthem to say we can do better (but you believed the trumpian spin), no one promotes sexual deviancy in our schools (do you actually believe real mothers and fathers put up with that type of thing?), not all Democrats are pro abortion nor are all Republicans pro-life (that is a debate amongst ALL Americans), the "Democrats are for open borders" is once again a trumpian meme designed to divide, no one wants open borders, we do want a reformed immigration system and for people under fire to be able to seek asylum . . .  and from my view your were mentally castrated long ago when you started believing some of the stuff you do without question.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 17, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You for one, came in here proclaiming you would spread lies and insults, what's to like?


You lie just like your dad.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 17, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> See that's the thing, they have you convinced the opposite is true . . . you do talk down our country constantly (all that is not trumpian or subservient to), Kap knelt for the anthem to say we can do better (but you believed the trumpian spin), no one promotes sexual deviancy in our schools (do you actually believe real mothers and fathers put up with that type of thing?), not all Democrats are pro abortion nor are all Republicans pro-life (that is a debate amongst ALL Americans), the "Democrats are for open borders" is once again a trumpian meme designed to divide, no one wants open borders, we do want a reformed immigration system and for people under fire to be able to seek asylum . . .  and from my view your were mentally castrated long ago when you started believing some of the stuff you do without question.


Brown shirt.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 17, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Brown shirt.


No, you are a brown nose.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 17, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You lie just like your dad.


Again, please show me where I lied.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 18, 2019)

Democrats Don't Want ICE Notified When Illegal Aliens Try to Purchase Guns 
Katie Pavlich


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 18, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Democrats Don't Want ICE Notified When Illegal Aliens Try to Purchase Guns
> Katie Pavlich


Actually we are going to start a go fund me to arm all of those that are in the country illegally and use the latest census to weed out MAGA-teers and take their guns to give to the poor . . . the "other" poor.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 18, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Actually we are going to start a go fund me to arm all of those that are in the country illegally and use the latest census to weed out MAGA-teers and take their guns to give to the poor . . . the "other" poor.


Hey, why do you libs not want the illegals counted?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 18, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Hey, why do you libs not want the illegals counted?


Who told you that? You need to start questioning the info you are fed.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 18, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Who told you that? You need to start questioning the info you are fed.


Why are you fighting the question of citizenship on the census?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 18, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Why are you fighting the question of citizenship on the census?


Me? I could care less. The fact is that if the question is asked you will simply get a less accurate count.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 18, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Why are you fighting the question of citizenship on the census?


Why do you deny Melania was working here illegally and her parents came in as apart of chain migration?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 18, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Why do you deny Melania was working here illegally and her parents came in as apart of chain migration?


I did not deny any such thing. She is hot and rich, her parents will not be a drain on decent society.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 18, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I did not deny any such thing. She is hot and rich, her parents will not be a drain on decent society.


What makes you think they won't abuse our system? The daughter and son in law have made a living doing that.
Yet you discount the power of working people to make America better.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 18, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What makes you think they won't abuse our system? The daughter and son in law have made a living doing that.
> Yet you discount the power of working people to make America better.


They get a pass.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 18, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> They get a pass.


Why? . . . and why do you hate working people?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 18, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Why? . . . and why do you hate working people?


Law and order, that's me.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 18, 2019)

Anyone care to fathom a guess as to why nobody in here wants to talk about the latest mass shooting?
I will give you one guess,


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 18, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Anyone care to fathom a guess as to why nobody in here wants to talk about the latest mass shooting?
> I will give you one guess,


No MAGA hat?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 18, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> No MAGA hat?


Two right answers.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 18, 2019)

Where is that little fucker from Florida?


----------



## messy (Feb 19, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Anyone care to fathom a guess as to why nobody in here wants to talk about the latest mass shooting?
> I will give you one guess,


Thanks for pointing out the exception that proves the rule. Nice work.


----------



## espola (Feb 19, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Anyone care to fathom a guess as to why nobody in here wants to talk about the latest mass shooting?
> I will give you one guess,


No 2nd Amendment posturing from you?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 19, 2019)

espola said:


> No 2nd Amendment posturing from you?


What do you mean?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 19, 2019)

Feel good story of the day.

ARMED ROBBERY SUSPECT SHOT DEAD BY GAS STATION CLERK
https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2019/02/19/armed-robbery-suspect-shot-dead-gas-station-clerk/


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 19, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What makes you think they won't abuse our system? The daughter and son in law have made a living doing that.
> Yet you discount the power of working people to make America better.


How are they abusing the system?  Specifically I mean?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 19, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Why? . . . and why do you hate working people?


I read more hate for working people in your post than just about anybody in here.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 21, 2019)

*Pistol-Packin’ Granny: 79-Year-Old Arms Herself, Tells Home Invader, ‘I Got Something for You!’*
Alex Parker


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 23, 2019)

*Nearly Half of New Mexico's Counties 
*
*Won't Enforce New Gun Control*

 
_





Morgan Lee/AP Photo
AWR HAWKINS 23 Feb 2019 
*Fourteen of New Mexico’s 33 counties have adopted “Second Amendment Sanctuary” resolutions to make clear their sheriffs feel no pressure to enforce new gun controls being pushed by Democrats at the state level.*

On February 21, Breitbart News reported that six counties had adopted “Second Amendment Sanctuary” status, but that number has now increased by eight. And the Albuquerque Journal reportedthat the number will likely climb.


The gun controls being pushed at the state level include universal background checks, a red flag law allowing gun confiscation, and an expansion of the “prohibited purchasers” list. The New Mexico Sheriff’s Association has planned to sue the state if the new gun controls are enacted.

On February 10, Breitbart News reported that 29 of New Mexico’s 33 sheriffs signed a statement against adoption of the new gun controls. And CBS 7 quoted Lea County Sheriff Corey Helton saying, “You’re just taking guns out of law-abiding citizen’s hands. This is not going to affect the criminals out there. They’re going to be able to get guns and they do not follow the law.”
_


----------



## nononono (Feb 23, 2019)

espola said:


> What touch?  He started here with a stated objective of posting lies and insults, and he's still doing it.  The most significant value he has here is exposing those who agree with him.



*Your claim to " Disgusting Fame " is Lying, Stealing Golf Balls, and a filthy past on *
*two now deleted Forums.......*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 23, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Nearly Half of New Mexico's Counties *
> 
> *Won't Enforce New Gun Control*
> 
> ...


Law & order all the way, unless you don't like the law so then you won't follow the orders . . . I thought elections had consequences?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 23, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Law & order all the way, unless you don't like the law so then you won't follow the orders . . . I thought elections had consequences?


Sometimes, except when you go against the Constitution.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 23, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Sometimes, except when you go against the Constitution.


You mean the part about being in a "well regulated militia"? Are you in one of those?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 23, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You mean the part about being in a "well regulated militia"? Are you in one of those?


I'm a flag waving patriotic nephew of my of Uncle Sam.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 23, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I'm a flag waving patriotic nephew of my of Uncle Sam.


You must be in the same militia I am.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 23, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You must be in the same militia I am.


OBVI, thus our meetings.

Hey how can I turn in my white privilege? I didn't order it and I certainly don't need it, I didn't know it but I am told I have been carrying this guilt around all my life.
Maybe there are meetings for us, 12 step?


----------



## nononono (Feb 23, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You must be in the same militia I am.



*From sea to shining sea !*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 23, 2019)

nononono said:


> *From sea to shining sea !*


From the halls of Montezuma....


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 23, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Hey how can I turn in my white privilege? I didn't order it and I certainly don't need it


I left mine on the back porch and one of the dogs ate it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 23, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I left mine on the back porch and one of the dogs ate it.


I better get a dog.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 23, 2019)

God Bless Texas.

 

Texas School District Arming Guards with AR-15s to Keep Students Safe
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2019/02/23/texas-school-district-arming-guards-with-ar-15s-to-keep-students-safe/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwjOq4HHq9PgAhUIZawKHQ4ZAecQlO8DMAB6BAgLEAU&usg=AOvVaw2wKyLgO1LO-EpVjN9G6jti&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 25, 2019)

*About half of New Mexico counties are now gun rights sanctuaries*
Jazz Shaw Feb 25, 2019 6:41 PM
Top Pick





The Democrats stills support sanctuary policies, right?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 25, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *About half of New Mexico counties are now gun rights sanctuaries*
> Jazz Shaw Feb 25, 2019 6:41 PM
> Top Pick
> 
> ...


Scared aren't ya?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 25, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Scared aren't ya?


You didn't read it.


----------



## messy (Feb 25, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *About half of New Mexico counties are now gun rights sanctuaries*
> Jazz Shaw Feb 25, 2019 6:41 PM
> Top Pick
> 
> ...


The interesting thing about states’ rights is that the feds pretty much always win when they want to.
The big difference here is that this isn’t a states rights issue. These are nutbag local dimwit sheriffs who are violating state laws. 
The state governments probably don’t give a shit if the yokels keep their guns. There’s always been crazy militia-types in most states. Paranoid wackos, all of ‘em.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 25, 2019)

*On Oscar Night, the NRA Released a Speech from ‘a Real Hollywood Hero’ — & it’s Worth Watching*
Alex Parker


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 26, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You mean the part about being in a "well regulated militia"? Are you in one of those?


Good lord.
Ignorance is your forte. 
Do a little research and see what the SCOTUS has to say regarding the second amendment.
...."the right of the people to keep and bear Arms, shall not be infringed".


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 26, 2019)

messy said:


> The interesting thing about states’ rights is that the feds pretty much always win when they want to.
> The big difference here is that this isn’t a states rights issue. These are nutbag local dimwit sheriffs who are violating state laws.
> The state governments probably don’t give a shit if the yokels keep their guns. There’s always been crazy militia-types in most states. Paranoid wackos, all of ‘em.


More of those deplorables....
Seemingly they're everywhere.


----------



## messy (Feb 26, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> More of those deplorables....
> Seemingly they're everywhere.


Pockets of ‘em, for sure.
I remember that one who blew up a big building in Oklahoma City. He talked like these deplorable sheriffs.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 26, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Good lord.
> Ignorance is your forte.
> Do a little research and see what the SCOTUS has to say regarding the second amendment.
> ...."the right of the people to keep and bear Arms, shall not be infringed".


Cherry picker.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 26, 2019)

messy said:


> The interesting thing about states’ rights is that the feds pretty much always win when they want to.
> The big difference here is that this isn’t a states rights issue. These are nutbag local dimwit sheriffs who are violating state laws.
> The state governments probably don’t give a shit if the yokels keep their guns. There’s always been crazy militia-types in most states. Paranoid wackos, all of ‘em.


Fries U!  What a deal!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 26, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Scared aren't ya?


You tell'um Whiskers


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 26, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Cherry picker.


Idiot.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 26, 2019)

messy said:


> Pockets of ‘em, for sure.
> I remember that one who blew up a big building in Oklahoma City. He talked like these deplorable sheriffs.


Really? How so?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 26, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You didn't read it.


Goes back to comprehension and willful  stupidity...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 27, 2019)

*White House Makes a New Promise to Gun Owners*
Beth Baumann | Feb 26, 2019 3:25 PM






President Donald Trump plans to veto a pair of Democratic-led gun control bills currently circulating the House. The bills, H.R. 8, the Bipartisan Background Check Bill of 2019, and H.R. 1112, the Enhanced Background Checks Act of 2019, are anti-gunner's latest push to turn law-abiding citizens into criminals.

One point of contention for the Trump administration is criminalizing private gun sales:

H.R. 8 would require that certain transfers, loans, gifts, and sales of firearms be processed by a federally licensed importer, manufacturer, or dealer of firearms. H.R. 8 would therefore impose permanent record-keeping requirements and limitless fees on these every day transactions. H.R. 8 contains very narrow exemptions from these requirements, and there exemptions would not sufficiently protect the Second Amendment right of individuals to keep and bear arms.

One of the examples Republicans have continually talked about are domestic violence situations. If I have a friend who comes to me and says her boyfriend is beating her and she fears for her life, I would be turned into a criminal if I allowed her to borrow my firearm without a background check at an FFL. I could face up to $100,000 fine and one year in prison, simply for helping a law-abiding friend in a dangerous situation.

H.R. 1112 is a disaster in itself. These are the steps a person would have to go through if their background check wasn't approved right away:

1) Fill out a 4473 to undergo a NICS check.
2) FFL comes back and tells the buyer he or she has to wait 10 days to get the results back from the feds.
3) If the feds fail to get the check back in 10 days the buyer can file a petition to proceed with the transfer.
4) The FFL would have to wait an additional 10 days after the petition is filed in order to proceed with the transfer. 

The problem with these steps: background checks are only valid 30 calendar days after the FFL initiated them, so the very first day the buyer attempted to purchase the gun. A buyer would have to initiate the petition process almost immediately in order to make sure they receive an answer before the 30 day mark.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 28, 2019)

Oklahoma Governor Signs Bill Eliminating Concealed Permit Requirement
11 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2019/02/27/oklahoma-governor-signs-bill-eliminating-concealed-permit-requirement/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwiuorWfut7gAhUMWqwKHU4sBckQlO8DMAl6BAgLECk&usg=AOvVaw3D2hxcZ-VfUNoqJvQodhEw


----------



## messy (Feb 28, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Really? How so?


Based on observations of the policies of my own government, I viewed this action as an acceptable option.
Read more at: https://www.brainyquote.com/authors/timothy_mcveigh


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 28, 2019)

*News**Radio**Podcasts**BlazeTV*
Sign InTry BlazeTV for Free
 

NewsRadioPodcastsBlazeTV
Sign InTry BlazeTV for Free @media (min-width:1024px) and (max-width: 1279px) { .topbar--sticky .btn {margin-left:84px !important;} } @media only screen and (max-width: 1279px) { .topbar__login {margin-right:0;display:none !important;} .nav-selector .btn-yellow {margin-left:auto;} } .sticky-fix .sticky-active { z-index: 10; }

News February 28, 2019

Dave Urbanski
* Creep tries kicking down front door. Woman in house warns she has a gun — and proves it seconds later. *

*'He probably had to change his drawers after that'*

Image source: YouTube screenshot


 *Dave Urbanski*




One Alabama homeowner had just about enough.

 How to score massive gains from this controversial investment revealed 
Her family's truck already had been broken into, WALA-TV reported, and that prompted the purchase of surveillance cameras outside the residence in Semmes.

Turns out the cameras came in handy Friday around 12:45 p.m. when a vehicle pulled up near the front door as the homeowner slept on her couch, the station said.










"They drove up. The dogs started going crazy. ... I hear banging on the door, and I hopped up. It sounded like they were trying to kick the door in," the homeowner, who wanted to remain anonymous, told WALA. "I hollered at them, told them if they come in I was going to shoot them."









*Um, on second thought*
With that, common sense apparently wedged its way into the would-be burglar's noggin, as one surveillance camera showed the hooded suspect turning tail and practically flying back down the steps.










A getaway vehicle was awaiting, but the crook couldn't get in right away and hollered for the driver to unlock the passenger-side door.

The homeowner followed the frightened crook and — to underscore her previous warning — fired a shot, another moment also captured on camera.









*'He probably had to change his drawers after that'*
"We've been joking he probably had to change his drawers after that," the homeowner told WALA. "They weren't expecting somebody, and that's obvious they weren't thinking anybody was home."

*'It's him or me'*
The homeowner added that she wanted to be prepared but never dreamed she'd have to use her gun.

"You always say, 'Yeah, I have it just in case,' but how often does 'just in case' happen, you know?" she added to the station. "For us, I never in a million years until last week though that is what I'd be doing — sitting here like it's him or me,."

She added to WALA that her single shot "really was a warning shot. I wasn't trying to hit them. The adrenaline and fear took over, and I fired the gun."

*'I hope they know better than to come back'*
In the meantime, the homeowner told the station she'll keep the surveillance cameras rolling and her gun loaded.

"I don't know what they were thinking," she told WALA. "I hope they know better than to come back. I just don't want them to come back."

The Mobile County Sheriff's Office is hoping to identify the suspects, the station said.


  ; }


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 28, 2019)

messy said:


> Based on observations of the policies of my own government, I viewed this action as an acceptable option.
> Read more at: https://www.brainyquote.com/authors/timothy_mcveigh


An elected Sheriff and the words/actions of a terrorist are of similar to you....interesting.
How do you feel about municipalities and the dimwitted officials that ignore federal mandates regarding notifications & release of illegal aliens?
These Sheriffs are doing the same thing choosing to ignore federal mandates/laws.


----------



## messy (Feb 28, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> An elected Sheriff and the words/actions of a terrorist are of similar to you....interesting.
> How do you feel about municipalities and the dimwitted officials that ignore federal mandates regarding notifications & release of illegal aliens?
> These Sheriffs are doing the same thing choosing to ignore federal mandates/laws.


Hey dipshit, I said that McVeigh and the sheriffs speak alike. You said "really? How so?" 
Then I showed you "how so" and now you're blaming me that their words are similar? 
Then you change the subject? 
Go back to your pinochle game, clown.


----------



## nononono (Feb 28, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *About half of New Mexico counties are now gun rights sanctuaries*
> Jazz Shaw Feb 25, 2019 6:41 PM
> Top Pick
> 
> ...









*California Democrats on the move ....!*


----------



## nononono (Feb 28, 2019)

messy said:


> Hey dipshit, I said that McVeigh and the sheriffs speak alike. You said "really? How so?"
> Then I showed you "how so" and now you're blaming me that their words are similar?
> Then you change the subject?
> Go back to your pinochle game, clown.



*See the above post.....*

*That is the result of skipping classes and ignoring the TRUTH !*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 28, 2019)

messy said:


> Hey dipshit, I said that McVeigh and the sheriffs speak alike. You said "really? How so?"
> Then I showed you "how so" and now you're blaming me that their words are similar?
> Then you change the subject?
> Go back to your pinochle game, clown.


It's your fucked up logic...
I'm just pointing out how fucked it is...
You take exception to a Sheriff deciding not to enforce a law & choose to ignore it when you happen to agree with it.
You're a two faced little bitch.
Go back to jackin' off ya wanker...


----------



## messy (Feb 28, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> It's your fucked up logic...
> I'm just pointing out how fucked it is...
> You take exception to a Sheriff deciding not to enforce a law & choose to ignore it when you happen to agree with it.
> You're a two faced little bitch.
> Go back to jackin' off ya wanker...


Sheriff McVeigh? Same dumb militia shit. You one of those?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 28, 2019)

messy said:


> Sheriff McVeigh? Same dumb militia shit. You one of those?


They scare when confronted by the reality of themselves . . . they don't like mirrors. Especially that one, he's a squealing little piggy.


----------



## nononono (Feb 28, 2019)

messy said:


> Pockets of ‘em, for sure.
> I remember that one who blew up a big building in Oklahoma City. He talked like these deplorable sheriffs.


*You wouldn't talk like that to the " Sheriff's "  in person....*
*I'm quite sure they could/would find something to be *
*deplorable to you for such lovely comments.*


----------



## nononono (Feb 28, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> They scare when confronted by the reality of themselves . . . they don't like mirrors. Especially that one, he's a squealing little piggy.



*Hey Rodent ....*
*Did you get " SAG " pay as the stunt double on the deliverance stump*
*for your muffled whimpers.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 28, 2019)

nononono said:


> *You wouldn't talk like that to the " Sheriff's "  in person....*
> *I'm quite sure they could/would find something to be *
> *deplorable to you for such lovely comments.*


So you like your law enforcement officers to take it and make it personal? You prefer a state police, Gestapo style as opposed to protect and serve? Do you have the Rodney King beating on VHS loop where you watch cheering on the cops?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 28, 2019)

messy said:


> Sheriff McVeigh? Same dumb militia shit. You one of those?


This is telling...apparently you can't follow the conversation or your 'logic'.
I'm beginning to think you and duck are one and the same...


----------



## nononono (Feb 28, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So you like your law enforcement officers to take it and make it personal? You prefer a state police, Gestapo style as opposed to protect and serve?



*Oh my.....last one of the evening.*

*




*

*Even AOC is frustrated your stupidity.....*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 28, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> They scare when confronted by the reality of themselves . . . they don't like mirrors. Especially that one, he's a squealing little piggy.


Once again you're busy erasing all doubt, projecting your inadequacies and talking shit....
You pathetic piece of fodder...


----------



## messy (Feb 28, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> This is telling...apparently you can't follow the conversation or your 'logic'.
> I'm beginning to think you and duck are one and the same...


You one of those militia types? You like those sheriffs, huh? Did you like McVeigh?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 28, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> This is telling...apparently you can't follow the conversation or your 'logic'.
> I'm beginning to think you and duck are one and the same...


Like always you have your own unique, unrelated to the conversation, view of what is being discussed and how, like always.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 28, 2019)

messy said:


> Hey dipshit, I said that McVeigh and the sheriffs speak alike. You said "really? How so?"
> Then I showed you "how so" and now you're blaming me that their words are similar?
> Then you change the subject?
> Go back to your pinochle game, clown.


Why are you so pissed off all the time?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 28, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Why are you so pissed off all the time?


 LE always works off a narrative of his own making that usually has very little to with the posters original intent, it's a bitch trying to get him back on and keep him on topic.


----------



## messy (Feb 28, 2019)

Anybody know why Jared Kushner’s security clearance wouldn’t have gone through if Trump didn’t force it (and then lied and said he didn’t, of course)? Who is he in business with? We know for sure it’s not a Russian thing. Multi tells us...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 28, 2019)

messy said:


> Anybody know why Jared Kushner’s security clearance wouldn’t have gone through if Trump didn’t force it (and then lied and said he didn’t, of course)? Who is he in business with? We know for sure it’s not a Russian thing. Multi tells us...


Jared is in the Middle East right now pushing his "Peace Plan" . . . or is it a "Gimme a Piece Plan"?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 28, 2019)

RICO
DDNY
Mayor Giuliani


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 28, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> LE always works off a narrative of his own making that usually has very little to with the posters original intent, it's a bitch trying to get him back on and keep him on topic.


Do you think I need you to explain things to me?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 28, 2019)

messy said:


> Anybody know why Jared Kushner’s security clearance wouldn’t have gone through if Trump didn’t force it (and then lied and said he didn’t, of course)? Who is he in business with? We know for sure it’s not a Russian thing. Multi tells us...


Who cares?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 28, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Do you think I need you to explain things to me?


Yes.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 28, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Who cares?


Americans.


----------



## messy (Mar 1, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Who cares?


Patriots. Not your thing.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 1, 2019)

messy said:


> Patriots. Not your thing.


If you and husker consider yourselves Patriots than I am definitely not, but even you know you are not pro America. You guys are the commie, pinkos Bernie is talking about and I believe you are proud of that fact.


----------



## messy (Mar 1, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> If you and husker consider yourselves Patriots than I am definitely not, but even you know you are not pro America. You guys are the commie, pinkos Bernie is talking about and I believe you are proud of that fact.


Who cares about whether a security risk received clearance because his father-in-law is the president was your line, not mine.
 You're not a patriot. You're pro-Russia and you reject American values. You prove it every day.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 1, 2019)

messy said:


> Who cares about whether a security risk received clearance because his father-in-law is the president was your line, not mine.
> You're not a patriot. You're pro-Russia and you reject American values. You prove it every day.


You are the party of Obama, that is all we need to know, comrade.


----------



## messy (Mar 1, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You are the party of Obama, that is all we need to know, comrade.
> View attachment 4084
> View attachment 4085


Your true wacko colors are so easy to expose. This is America. You're not a patriot. I don't think you like it here at all.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 1, 2019)

messy said:


> Your true wacko colors are so easy to expose. This is America. You're not a patriot. I don't think you like it here at all.


Tell me all about it.


----------



## messy (Mar 1, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Tell me all about it.
> View attachment 4087


Let him sniff you first and show him you're friendly and he won't bite.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 1, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> LE always works off a narrative of his own making that usually has very little to with the posters original intent, it's a bitch trying to get him back on and keep him on topic.


Always rarely is.
I'm simply pointing out your hypocrisy. 
That is obviously lost in you ability to follow a conversation and tendency to ignore the facts and simply parrot your hypocritical nonsense. 
You really should shut up.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 1, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Always rarely is.
> I'm simply pointing out your hypocrisy.
> That is obviously lost in you ability to follow a conversation and tendency to ignore the facts and simply parrot your hypocritical nonsense.
> You really should shut up.


Squeal little piggy squeal! Lol!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 2, 2019)

'Second Amendment Sanctuaries': 21 of New Mexico's 33 Counties Refuse to Enforce Gun Control
1 hour ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2019/03/02/second-amendment-sanctuaries-21-new-mexicos-33-counties-refuse-enforce-gun-control/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwi9kLOx6-PgAhUPHqwKHZu-AN0Qr_oDMAF6BAgFEAs&usg=AOvVaw0V_2TrP_LYIC7trdhwKs63&ampcf=1


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 2, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> View attachment 4104
> 
> 'Second Amendment Sanctuaries': 21 of New Mexico's 33 Counties Refuse to Enforce Gun Control
> 1 hour ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2019/03/02/second-amendment-sanctuaries-21-new-mexicos-33-counties-refuse-enforce-gun-control/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwi9kLOx6-PgAhUPHqwKHZu-AN0Qr_oDMAF6BAgFEAs&usg=AOvVaw0V_2TrP_LYIC7trdhwKs63&ampcf=1


Distress flag? What a bunch of aggrieved, victims . . . they want the right to take a life if they 'feel threatened', unencumbered by any rules, laws, regulations or even a simple back ground check.

https://www.npr.org/2018/03/02/589849342/npr-poll-after-parkland-number-of-americans-who-want-gun-restrictions-grows


----------



## nononono (Mar 2, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> LE always works off a narrative of his own making that usually has very little to with the posters original intent, it's a bitch trying to get him back on and keep him on topic.









*You ( Rodent ) learned from the " Harry Reid " advanced school of Hypocrisy ....*


----------



## nononono (Mar 2, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Distress flag? What a bunch of aggrieved, victims . . . they want the right to take a life if they 'feel threatened', unencumbered by any rules, laws, regulations or even a simple back ground check.
> 
> https://www.npr.org/2018/03/02/589849342/npr-poll-after-parkland-number-of-americans-who-want-gun-restrictions-grows




*I suggest YOU take all of the locks off your residence....let *
*the Democratic " Products " travel thru your domain....*


----------



## nononono (Mar 2, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So you like your law enforcement officers to take it and make it personal? You prefer a state police, Gestapo style as opposed to protect and serve? Do you have the Rodney King beating on VHS loop where you watch cheering on the cops?



*I do !*

*I also know the TRUTH !*

*Do you have the Reginald Denny BRICK beating on VHS loop where you watch it*
*cheering on the Lemming !*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 2, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Distress flag? What a bunch of aggrieved, victims . . . they want the right to take a life if they 'feel threatened', unencumbered by any rules, laws, regulations or even a simple back ground check.
> 
> https://www.npr.org/2018/03/02/589849342/npr-poll-after-parkland-number-of-americans-who-want-gun-restrictions-grows


Gotta love the right to bear arms.


----------



## Nonononono (Mar 4, 2019)

A tragedy that nono one could see coming.  All of us bring  thoughts and prayers for a speedy recovery.


----------



## espola (Mar 4, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> View attachment 4104
> 
> 'Second Amendment Sanctuaries': 21 of New Mexico's 33 Counties Refuse to Enforce Gun Control
> 1 hour ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2019/03/02/second-amendment-sanctuaries-21-new-mexicos-33-counties-refuse-enforce-gun-control/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwi9kLOx6-PgAhUPHqwKHZu-AN0Qr_oDMAF6BAgFEAs&usg=AOvVaw0V_2TrP_LYIC7trdhwKs63&ampcf=1


How well do they regulate their militias in those counties?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 4, 2019)

espola said:


> How well do they regulate their militias in those counties?


Very well, as needed.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 4, 2019)

I love the New Sanctuary Cities, this is catchy.


*County Sheriffs Take Sanctuary City Playbook To Defy Gun Control*
March 5th, 2019
_





Rockville Council members (L-R) Beryl Feinberg, Virginia Onley, Mayor Bridget Newton, Julie Carr and Mark Pierzchala preside over a hearing about a propsal to become a 'sanctuary city' at City Hall March 6, 2017 in Rockville, Maryland. While Montgomery County is not a 'sanctuary community' and the county and local police do not enforce federal immigration law, the county does notify Immigration and Customs Enforcement of the release of someone from jail with specific serious offenses and honor ICE criminal and civil detainers. (Photo by Chip Somodevilla/Getty Images)


County officials across four states have adopted “sanctuary jurisdiction” strategies to thwart gun-control laws, according to Reuters Monday.

The Trump administration’s tough stance on immigration led many cities across the country to pass resolutions resolving not to defend current U.S. Immigration Law. Anti-gun control organizers have started to use the same tactic. *(RELATED: Most Sanctuary Cities Still Enjoy Federal Funding Despite Trump Threats)*










David Clarke Jr., sheriff of Milwaukee County, Wisconsin, speaks at the NRA-ILA’s Leadership Forum at the 146th NRA Annual Meetings & Exhibits on April 28, 2017 in Atlanta, Georgia. The convention is the largest annual gathering for the NRA’s more than 5 million members. (Photo by Scott Olson/Getty Images)

Counties in Illinois, Washington, Oregon and New Mexico have declared gun sanctuaries, according to Reuters, in response to legislation they believe is an infringement on the 2nd Amendment to the U.S. Constitution, which guarantees the right to keep and bear arms. All four states have Democratic majorities and governorships.

Sixty-three municipalities in Illinois have passed some type of measure and more are likely, according to Dave Campbell, a member of the board of Effingham County, Illinois, in an interview with Reuters. “If they want to have their own laws, that’s fine. Don’t shove them on us down here,” Campbell said.



Half of the counties in Washington state are prepared to declare sanctuaries in response to Initiative 1639, which raised the minimum age to purchase a semi-automatic rifle to 21, and increased background checks and the waiting period, according to Reuters. Five counties have passed actual resolutions. Eight counties in Oregon and 25 in New Mexico have passed measures to support sheriffs who defy gun control legislation.

Organizers are also working with other states, having formed a friendly coalition to share resources and strategy with California, New York, Iowa and Idaho, according to Reuters.

Jonathan Lowy, chief council for The Brady Campaign to Prevent Gun Violence, said in an interview with Reuters that, “It should not be up to individual sheriffs or police officers deciding which laws they personally like.”

_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 7, 2019)

BREITBART




*Chris Murphy Begs Lindsey Graham for Hearing to Criminalize Private Gun Sales*
EmailTwitter






Joe Raedle/Getty
7 Mar 201917

2:00
*Sen. Chris Murphy (D-CT) is begging Senate Judiciary Committee chairman Lindsey Graham (R-SC) to allow a hearing on the criminalization of private gun sales.*

Murphy’s pleading comes a week after House Democrats passed legislation to criminalize private gun sales. The House bill, H.R. 8, would not have stopped a single mass shooting during the past ten years, but it would make it a criminal act for a neighbor to sell a gun to a lifelong neighbor without first getting government permission.


To put it into perspective, H.R. 8 would make it a crime for a friend to sell a gun to a lifelong friend without creating a paper trail via government involvement, but it would have done nothing to prevent the October 1, 2017, Las Vegas shooting that killed 58


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 9, 2019)

Feel good story of the day.

Intrusion Suspect Meets Armed Homeowner, Gets Shot Multiple Times
4 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2019/03/09/intrusion-suspect-meets-armed-homeowner-gets-shot-multiple-times/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwj916mP0_XgAhUIi6wKHY6YBlEQlO8DMAN6BAgKEBE&usg=AOvVaw1VEgi7EBJ1brJDIuj3jopS


----------



## nononono (Mar 12, 2019)

messy said:


> Let him sniff you first and show him you're friendly and he won't bite.



*That is about as RACIST as it can be .....Filthy " Messy "....!*

*Apologize...!*


----------



## nononono (Mar 12, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> View attachment 4110
> A tragedy that nono one could see coming.  All of us bring  thoughts and prayers for a speedy recovery.



*Hey Bob.....were they able to reattach some of the " Fish " meat...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 12, 2019)

*DICK'S Removes Guns From 125 Stores...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 12, 2019)

*I bet he won't do that again.*

*Ex-N.J. priest accused of sex abuse found shot to death in Nevada home*
John Capparelli, 70, was shot in the neck, authorities said. He had been "credibly accused" of sexually abusing minors.





*Breaking News Emails*
Get breaking news alerts and special reports. The news and stories that matter, delivered weekday mornings.
March 12, 2019, 12:45 PM PDT
By Minyvonne Burke
A former New Jersey priest who had been "credibly accused" of sexually abusing minors was found dead in his Nevada home, and police are treating it as a homicide.

The body of John Capparelli was found Saturday morning by police conducting a welfare check at his home in Henderson, about 15 miles south of Las Vegas.



The Clark County Coroner's Office said Capparelli, 70, died from a single gunshot wound to the neck. His body was found in the kitchen, a spokesperson said.

Police said they did not have a suspect at this time.

Capparelli's name appeared on a list in February with 187 other clergy the Roman Catholic Archdiocese of Newark said had been "credibly accused" of abusing minors.

He was never convicted of a crime, but he was laicized and permanently removed from ministry, according to the archdiocese.





*Recommended*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 12, 2019)

*13 Times Legal Gun Owners Saved the Day In February*
Brandon Morse
Read More


----------



## messy (Mar 12, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> View attachment 4104
> 
> 'Second Amendment Sanctuaries': 21 of New Mexico's 33 Counties Refuse to Enforce Gun Control
> 1 hour ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2019/03/02/second-amendment-sanctuaries-21-new-mexicos-33-counties-refuse-enforce-gun-control/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwi9kLOx6-PgAhUPHqwKHZu-AN0Qr_oDMAF6BAgFEAs&usg=AOvVaw0V_2TrP_LYIC7trdhwKs63&ampcf=1


Just how much of a dumbshit is that guy in the photo? Can you imagine?


----------



## messy (Mar 12, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *13 Times Legal Gun Owners Saved the Day In February*
> Brandon Morse
> Read More


So far in 2019, 60 people have been killed and 113 wounded in 37 mass shootings — again, close to one mass shooting per day.


----------



## nononono (Mar 12, 2019)

messy said:


> So far in 2019, 60 people have been killed and 113 wounded in 37 mass shootings — again, close to one mass shooting per day.



*You don't own guns do you.......*

*You should stick to spitballs and paperclips.....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 12, 2019)

messy said:


> Just how much of a dumbshit is that guy in the photo? Can you imagine?


He may just save your ass someday.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 12, 2019)

messy said:


> So far in 2019, 60 people have been killed and 113 wounded in 37 mass shootings — again, close to one mass shooting per day.


Fake news.
How many abortions?


----------



## messy (Mar 12, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Fake news.
> How many abortions?


Do you think abortions are done with guns?


----------



## messy (Mar 12, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> He may just save your ass someday.


That idiot is probably already in jail. He looks like a violent criminal, doesn't he?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 12, 2019)

messy said:


> Do you think abortions are done with guns?


Dead is dead.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 14, 2019)

Buy Remington.


US News
*‘Creative judicial nonsense’! Connecticut Supreme Court rules that Remington can be sued for Sandy Hook shooting*


----------



## messy (Mar 14, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Buy Remington.
> 
> 
> US News
> *‘Creative judicial nonsense’! Connecticut Supreme Court rules that Remington can be sued for Sandy Hook shooting*


Your pitch worked for the Sandy Hook shooter. No worries, Joe. Just kids. Go Remington!


----------



## nononono (Mar 14, 2019)

messy said:


> Do you think abortions are done with guns?



*Did you finish your homework...*
*Your response doesn't indicate such.....*


----------



## nononono (Mar 14, 2019)

messy said:


> Your pitch worked for the Sandy Hook shooter. No worries, Joe. Just kids. Go Remington!


*Hey " Messy " History......*

*Can you recite what actually happened at Sandy Hook....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 14, 2019)

messy said:


> Your pitch worked for the Sandy Hook shooter. No worries, Joe. Just kids. Go Remington!


So you , pro baby killer are pro kid?
I thought you are a Sangerista?


----------



## messy (Mar 14, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So you , pro baby killer are pro kid?
> I thought you are a Sangerista?


You and Iz are too fancy for me. You always use names I’ve never heard before. I’m pro-choice in keeping with roe v wade. I’m anti-unlimited gun rights. Ban assault weapons, do background checks.


----------



## messy (Mar 14, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So you , pro baby killer are pro kid?
> I thought you are a Sangerista?


You and Iz are too fancy for me. You always use names I’ve never heard before. I’m pro-choice in keeping with roe v wade. I’m anti-unlimited gun rights. Ban assault weapons, do background checks.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 14, 2019)

messy said:


> You and Iz are too fancy for me. You always use names I’ve never heard before. I’m pro-choice in keeping with roe v wade. I’m anti-unlimited gun rights. Ban assault weapons, do background checks.


What's an assault weapon?


----------



## messy (Mar 14, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> What's an assault weapon?


An electric toilet snake.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 14, 2019)

messy said:


> You and Iz are too fancy for me. You always use names I’ve never heard before. I’m pro-choice in keeping with roe v wade. I’m anti-unlimited gun rights. Ban assault weapons, do background checks.


So you don't care about our constitution, got it.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 14, 2019)

messy said:


> So far in 2019, 60 people have been killed and 113 wounded in 37 mass shootings — again, close to one mass shooting per day.


Sucker.  So nearly one killed per day is a mass shooting.  Fries U!! What a deal!  No wonder you people need professionals in your life.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 14, 2019)

messy said:


> You and Iz are too fancy for me. You always use names I’ve never heard before. I’m pro-choice in keeping with roe v wade. I’m anti-unlimited gun rights. Ban assault weapons, do background checks.


Racist!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 15, 2019)

Lil' joke and no no are good reasons to be armed, with lunatics like that in America who needs MS13?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 15, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Lil' joke and no no are good reasons to be armed, with lunatics like that in America who needs MS13?


That's nonsense, I am armed right now and for good reason, I can.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 15, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> That's nonsense, I am armed right now and for good reason, I can.


Cuz you're scared, BOO!


----------



## nononono (Mar 15, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Lil' joke and no no are good reasons to be armed, with lunatics like that in America who needs MS13?


*Hey HD Rdnt.....Your " Subtle "  threat has been sent to the appropriate authorities via US Plumbing.*
*I CC'd you a copy..... it might be wet and odorous, but you'll get the message.......Ta Ta. Enjoy.*

*PS : You might want to wash your hands and face after delivery.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 15, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> What's an assault weapon?


 Military style weapon designed to kill as many people as posssible, as fast as possible.


----------



## espola (Mar 15, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Military style weapon designed to kill as many people as posssible, as fast as possible.


That depends more on noise than aim.


----------



## nononono (Mar 15, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Military style weapon designed to kill as many people as posssible, as fast as possible.



*Ok lame brain.....time for another lesson.*

*




*


*See that appendage...yes you do, that coupled with*
*" working " grey matter is the source of the problem.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 15, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Military style weapon designed to kill as many people as posssible, as fast as possible.


Have you ever shot one?


----------



## nononono (Mar 17, 2019)

...................


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 20, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Military style weapon designed to kill as many people as posssible, as fast as possible.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 20, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


>


And? Should I post some old cigarette ads?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 20, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> And? Should I post some old cigarette ads?


Hunting rifle.
Dummy.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 21, 2019)

Legislation in Missouri Moves to Ban All Federal Gun Control Laws From State


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 21, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Cuz you're scared, BOO!


Perhaps he's afraid of f'n idiots like you...


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 21, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Hunting rifle.
> Dummy.


What do you hunt with?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 21, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> What do you hunt with?


30-30 or 300 win mag of a colt M4.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 21, 2019)

*New Zealand Bans ‘Military-Style’ Semiautomatics, ‘High-Capacity’ Mags*
7,062


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 21, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *New Zealand Bans ‘Military-Style’ Semiautomatics, ‘High-Capacity’ Mags*
> 7,062


Leadership.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 21, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Leadership.


You know what's between her legs?
That's right.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 21, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Hunting rifle.
> Dummy.


Hunting humans is all that is good for.


----------



## nononono (Mar 21, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> And? Should I post some old cigarette ads?



*You have no will power do you.*
*The Government is your master.*
*Other people make your decisions.*

*You have become subservient.*

*The sky is falling......Don't Look !*


----------



## nononono (Mar 21, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Hunting humans is all that is good for.


*If that's the case, then so are vehicles.....Killed humans way more than guns !*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 22, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> 30-30 or 300 win mag of a colt M4.


Can you hit the birds in mid air with those or do you git em when they land?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 22, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Can you hit the birds in mid air with those or do you git em when they land?


Sorry, I  assumed he was talking about rifles, but I do have a few scatter guns for snakes n such.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 22, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Hunting humans is all that is good for.


So you're safe.


----------



## messy (Mar 22, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Can you hit the birds in mid air with those or do you git em when they land?


That colloquial English is so cute! It's a poignant reminder of how the So Cal landscape, especially Orange County, filled up with Dust Bowl refugees. Your willingness to stay rooted in the past is both a blessing and a curse, ain't it?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 22, 2019)

messy said:


> That colloquial English is so cute! It's a poignant reminder of how the So Cal landscape, especially Orange County, filled up with Dust Bowl refugees. Your willingness to stay rooted in the past is both a blessing and a curse, ain't it?


What would you consider our founding?
That is rhetorical, of course.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 22, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Hunting humans is all that is good for.


Once again, an asinine statement....


----------



## nononono (Mar 22, 2019)

messy said:


> That colloquial English is so cute! It's a poignant reminder of how the So Cal landscape, especially Orange County, filled up with Dust Bowl refugees. Your willingness to stay rooted in the past is both a blessing and a curse, ain't it?


*California Democrats Stole Orange County House seats with Massive Illegal Voter fraud.....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 22, 2019)

*WTF?
New Zealand Broadcasts Islamic Call to Prayer Nationwide….

…PM, Women Don Hijabs*


----------



## messy (Mar 22, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What would you consider our founding?
> That is rhetorical, of course.


huh?


----------



## messy (Mar 22, 2019)

nononono said:


> *California Democrats Stole Orange County House seats with Massive Illegal Voter fraud.....*


Reality sucks for minority voters, doesn't it? You can move to South Dakota.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 22, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Sorry, I  assumed he was talking about rifles, but I do have a few scatter guns for snakes n such.


Probably the only way you can hit anything, that's why idiots like you need and argue so vehemently for large mags and rapid firing capabilities.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 22, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Once again, an asinine statement....


Once again you squeal like a pig without a shred of accountability. Cry baby, cry.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 22, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Probably the only way you can hit anything, that's why idiots like you need and argue so vehemently for large mags and rapid firing capabilities.


You give me one bullet and I will give you a 10 second head start.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 22, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You give me one bullet and I will give you a 10 second head start.


You really are stupid. You're the kind of guy that would get held up by someone using your gun after they took it from you and pistol whipped your ass.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 22, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You really are stupid. You're the kind of guy that would get held up by someone using your gun after they took it from you and pistol whipped your ass.


Does that make sense to you?
Ok, 2 bullets, one for you and one for E that's hanging off of your little dick all the time.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 22, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Does that make sense to you?
> Ok, 2 bullets, one for you and one for E that's hanging off of your little dick all the time.


Yeah, it's who you are, too tightly wound to see it coming. You show us that everyday.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 22, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yeah, it's who you are, too tightly wound to see it coming. You show us that everyday.


Did that make sense to you?
You have the babbles today.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 22, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Did that make sense to you?
> You have the babbles today.


Poor illiterate baby, you seem to have the comprehension boo-boos.


----------



## nononono (Mar 22, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *WTF?
> New Zealand Broadcasts Islamic Call to Prayer Nationwide….
> https://www.breitbart.com/europe/2019/03/22/new-zealand-broadcasts-islamic-call-to-prayer-nationwide-pm-dons-hijab/
> …PM, Women Don Hijabs*



*Geeeeez Lueeeez .......New Zealand has lost it's ever lovin mind !*


----------



## nononono (Mar 22, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Poor illiterate baby, you seem to have the comprehension boo-boos.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 29, 2019)

*$150,000.000*

*Dick's Sporting Goods Curbed Firearm Sales in 2018. Here's How Much It Cost Them.*





Michael Nagle/Bloomberg via Getty Images






By HANK BERRIEN
March 29, 2019
 18.1k views


On Friday, Bloomberg reported that Dick’s Sporting Goods, the country’s largest sports retailer, lost $150 million in 2018 after the company decided to stop selling assault-style rifles and high-capacity magazines, a policy instituted after the February 2018 Parkland School massacre.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 29, 2019)

US News
*SIREN: Federal judge in California rules state’s 10-round limit on magazines is UNCONSTITUTIONAL; AG Becerra and Mother Jones hardest hit*


----------



## messy (Mar 29, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *$150,000.000*
> 
> *Dick's Sporting Goods Curbed Firearm Sales in 2018. Here's How Much It Cost Them.*
> 
> ...


https://www1.salary.com/Edward-W-Stack-Salary-Bonus-Stock-Options-for-DICKS-SPORTING-GOODS-INC.html


----------



## messy (Mar 29, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *$150,000.000*
> 
> *Dick's Sporting Goods Curbed Firearm Sales in 2018. Here's How Much It Cost Them.*
> 
> ...


As of August ‘18, they seemed to be doing pretty darn well.
https://www.google.com/amp/s/simplywall.st/stocks/us/retail/nyse-dks/dicks-sporting-goods/news/is-dicks-sporting-goods-incs-nysedks-ceo-salary-justified/amp/


----------



## messy (Mar 29, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *$150,000.000*
> 
> *Dick's Sporting Goods Curbed Firearm Sales in 2018. Here's How Much It Cost Them.*
> 
> ...


I’m no expert, but I must be missing the problem here.
https://www.marketwatch.com/investing/stock/dks/charts


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 29, 2019)

messy said:


> As of August ‘18, they seemed to be doing pretty darn well.
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/simplywall.st/stocks/us/retail/nyse-dks/dicks-sporting-goods/news/is-dicks-sporting-goods-incs-nysedks-ceo-salary-justified/amp/


----------



## nononono (Apr 1, 2019)

*Yep....Buy Guns and lock them in a safe....!*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 1, 2019)

This is how they do it.

New Zealand Semiautomatic Ban Covers Pump Shotguns Too


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 1, 2019)

Dick’s CEO a Member of Michael Bloomberg’s Gun Control Group


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 1, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Dick’s CEO a Member of Michael Bloomberg’s Gun Control Group


The Dick's in my neighborhood still sells guns and ammo.
The guy at the counter told me they only shut down gun sales at underperforming stores.
He says they have no plans to stop selling guns.


----------



## nononono (Apr 1, 2019)

*Buy Guns/Ammo......stimulate the economy...aaaaaaand Make America Secure Again !*


*MASA !*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 1, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The Dick's in my neighborhood still sells guns and ammo.
> The guy at the counter told me they only shut down gun sales at underperforming stores.
> He says they have no plans to stop selling guns.


Nice story Benedict.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 1, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Buy Guns/Ammo......stimulate the economy...aaaaaaand Make America Secure Again !*
> 
> 
> *MASA !*


The "S" stands for stupid.


----------



## nononono (Apr 1, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The "S" stands for stupid.


*Super Duper Rodent on April Fools Day....are you sweating yet.*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 1, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Nice story Benedict.


I didnt realize that Dicks was still selling firearms, did you?


----------



## nononono (Apr 1, 2019)

*How to bathe a Filthy Rat.....*

*Step # 1. Throw it in the Lake.*
*Step # 2. Refer to step # 1.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 2, 2019)

Companies Launch 'High-Capacity' Magazine Sales to CA Gun Owners
10 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2019/04/01/companies-high-capacity-mag-gun-owners/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwjjgdvMqbHhAhVBY6wKHTj4COAQlO8DMAV6BAgHEBk&usg=AOvVaw3v2FqUwxCElCQknf5wfyHs


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 2, 2019)

Study: 'Assault Weapons' and Magazine Bans Do Not Lower Homicide Rates
10 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2019/04/01/study-assault-weapons-and-magazine-bans-do-not-lower-homicide-rates/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwjjgdvMqbHhAhVBY6wKHTj4COAQlO8DMAZ6BAgHEB0&usg=AOvVaw3qSNGYjMECQ19xgFwEwLDr


----------



## nononono (Apr 2, 2019)

*" Assault Weapons " do not kill people.....*

*People kill People....*

*Once the Liberals figure that out we can begin the healing....not until.*

*Buy Guns and stimulate the economy !*

*MASA !*

*Make*
*America*
*Safe*
*Again*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 4, 2019)

BREAKING: Judge Upholds Broward Co. Sheriff Scott Israel’s Firing, Dismisses His Lawsuit
https://www.redstate.com/bonchie/2019/04/04/breaking-judge-upholds-broward-co.-sheriff-scott-israels-firing-dismisses-lawsuit


----------



## messy (Apr 4, 2019)

Compare these numbers to police in Germany or France or England.

Y’all know why we have like 10 times as many?

Freedom, that’s why.

 Damn straight.

https://www.odmp.org/search?cause=Gunfire&from=2019&to=2019&filter=nok9


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 4, 2019)

messy said:


> Compare these numbers to police in Germany or France or England.
> 
> Y’all know why we have like 10 times as many?
> 
> ...


Maybe only the government should have guns, right?


----------



## espola (Apr 4, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Maybe only the government should have guns, right?


How long do you think you would last after you lit off your multi-pop gun in sight of a Marine sniper?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 4, 2019)

espola said:


> How long do you think you would last after you lit off your multi-pop gun in sight of a Marine sniper?


What's a "multi-pop gun" and why would I "light it off" in front of a Marine sniper?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 4, 2019)

Since we're on the subject of snipers, anyone know who developed the first "sniper rifle"?

Hint: It was an American.


----------



## espola (Apr 4, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> What's a "multi-pop gun" and why would I "light it off" in front of a Marine sniper?


Because you are afraid of the government having all the guns.

Got any grenades?  How about a helicopter with night vision for the pilots?


----------



## espola (Apr 4, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Since we're on the subject of snipers, anyone know who developed the first "sniper rifle"?
> 
> Hint: It was an American.


Are you running away from your foolishness already?  My mockery of you is only beginning.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 4, 2019)

espola said:


> Because you are afraid of the government having all the guns.
> 
> Got any grenades?  How about a helicopter with night vision for the pilots?


Why would anyone be afraid of the government having all the guns?


----------



## espola (Apr 4, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Why would anyone be afraid of the government having all the guns?


Why indeed?

http://www.socalsoccer.com/threads/amazingcase-for-increasing-gun-ownership-in-america.14841/page-53#post-258555


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 4, 2019)

espola said:


> Are you running away from your foolishness already?  My mockery of you is only beginning.


I dont believe that's the right answer.
Try again.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 4, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Since we're on the subject of snipers, anyone know who developed the first "sniper rifle"?
> 
> Hint: It was an American.


Sharps?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 4, 2019)

espola said:


> Why indeed?
> 
> http://www.socalsoccer.com/threads/amazingcase-for-increasing-gun-ownership-in-america.14841/page-53#post-258555


Why?
I'm asking you.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 4, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Sharps?


Nope.
It was (probably) Robert Baker or Martin Meylin.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 4, 2019)

espola said:


> Are you running away from your foolishness already?  My mockery of you is only beginning.


You only have a little time left.
Are you sure its best spent trying to prove you are better than me?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 4, 2019)

The original American sniper rifle was the best rifle in the world at the time, and it was in the hands of farmers, boozemakers and renegades.
(maybe even a plumber or two)


----------



## espola (Apr 4, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You only have a little time left.
> Are you sure its best spent trying to prove you are better than me?


It's tax season - how much did you pay for Medicare tax?  I'm collecting the benefits you are paying for right now.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 4, 2019)

espola said:


> It's tax season - how much did you pay for Medicare tax?  I'm collecting the benefits you are paying for right now.


Congrats, and you're welcome.


----------



## espola (Apr 4, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The original American sniper rifle was the best rifle in the world at the time, and it was in the hands of farmers, boozemakers and renegades.
> (maybe even a plumber or two)


Moving the goalposts in a little for an easy shot?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 4, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Sharps?


From "wiki"

From a flat bar of soft iron, hand forged into a gun barrel; laboriously bored and rifled with crude tools; fitted with a stock hewn from a maple tree in the neighboring forest; and supplied with a lock hammered to shape on the anvil; an unknown smith, in a shop long since silent, fashioned a rifle which changed the whole course of world history; made possible the settlement of a continent; and ultimately freed our country of foreign domination. Light in weight; graceful in line; economical in consumption of powder and lead; fatally precise; distinctly American; it sprang into immediate popularity; and for a hundred years was a model often slightly varied but never radically changed.

— Captain John G. W. Dillin, _The Kentucky Rifle_[2]


----------



## espola (Apr 4, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> From "wiki"
> 
> From a flat bar of soft iron, hand forged into a gun barrel; laboriously bored and rifled with crude tools; fitted with a stock hewn from a maple tree in the neighboring forest; and supplied with a lock hammered to shape on the anvil; an unknown smith, in a shop long since silent, fashioned a rifle which changed the whole course of world history; made possible the settlement of a continent; and ultimately freed our country of foreign domination. Light in weight; graceful in line; economical in consumption of powder and lead; fatally precise; distinctly American; it sprang into immediate popularity; and for a hundred years was a model often slightly varied but never radically changed.
> 
> — Captain John G. W. Dillin, _The Kentucky Rifle_[2]


That's your "sniper" rifle?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 4, 2019)

espola said:


> That's your "sniper" rifle?


That was the first sniper rifle.
The one that was instrumental in the fight for independence of our great nation.
I dont have one.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 4, 2019)

Wouldnt mind getting my hands on one of these guy's rifles.


----------



## espola (Apr 4, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> That was the first sniper rifle.
> The one that was instrumental in the fight for independence of our great nation.
> I dont have one.


Telescopic sight?  No.
Breech loader?  No.
Consistent charge?  No.
Quick second round?  No.

In summary, no.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 4, 2019)

espola said:


> Telescopic sight?  No.
> Breech loader?  No.
> Consistent charge?  No.
> Quick second round?  No.
> ...


Yeah, we dont ride horses into town anymore either.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 4, 2019)

The men who developed the long rifle were not interested in old technology.
They used the best technology, along with American ingenuity to develop a weapon that changed the course of history.
What do you think those same men would do today?


----------



## espola (Apr 4, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The men who developed the long rifle were not interested in old technology.
> They used the best technology, along with American ingenuity to develop a weapon that changed the course of history.
> What do you think those same men would do today?


Eliminate the need for plumbers?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 4, 2019)

espola said:


> Eliminate the need for plumbers?


I dont think you have the right answer again.
_If they did,_
they would do so at their own peril, and to the peril of humanity at large.

Ive entertained your audience tonight because I know you like it, and your time is waning. I've given you ample time to mock and berate, because I am a giver.
Good luck, espola.


----------



## espola (Apr 4, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I dont think you have the right answer again.
> _If they did,_
> they would do so at their own peril, and to the peril of humanity at large.


My father told me that when they got the first indoor toilet on the farm they had already had running water from the spring up the hill since before he was born.  They filled in the two-holer at the end of the toolshed and then they had to figure out what to do with the sewage.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 4, 2019)

espola said:


> My father told me that when they got the first indoor toilet on the farm they had already had running water from the spring up the hill since before he was born.  They filled in the two-holer at the end of the toolshed and then they had to figure out what to do with the sewage.


Just so happens I have a picture of your dad and mom here, and they seem to be consulting with one of my distant ancestors.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 4, 2019)

I bid you goodnight, unless...
You can possibly step on the rake one more time.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 5, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I bid you goodnight, unless...
> You can possibly step on the rake one more time.


Ah the old "smartest person in the room" attempt, you are most likely a one upper as well.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 5, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Ah the old "smartest person in the room" attempt, you are most likely a one upper as well.


It is a very small room, but thank's anyways.


----------



## messy (Apr 5, 2019)

Buncha dead cops? 

Freedom, my friends.

Buncha dead kids?

That, too, is Freedom.

Ya see, in places like Europe, where they don't have dead cops and dead kids, they don't have Freedom.

NRA tells us, every day.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 5, 2019)

messy said:


> Buncha dead cops?
> 
> Freedom, my friends.
> 
> ...


Here you are,

Join NRA - Official Membership Application
National Rifle Association › membership › ...
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://membership.nra.org/join/annuals&ved=2ahUKEwiBzoPvj7nhAhXSmq0KHfl9ABsQFjAAegQIAhAB&usg=AOvVaw2PFIc9tVvZ64uRwCOJ-LPD


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 5, 2019)

Just cuz, freedom.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 5, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Just cuz, freedom.


I like her stance.
I have trainer with the m16 and the Uzi, m16 is cool, but the Uzi is not very comfortable to shoot.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 5, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I like her stance.
> I have trainer with the m16 and the Uzi, m16 is cool, but the Uzi is not very comfortable to shoot.


Yes, her stance.


----------



## messy (Apr 5, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Just cuz, freedom.


Can't tell from looking at her, but does she kill cops? Or kids? Is she at a terrorist training center?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 5, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> It is a very small room, but thank's anyways.


"attempt", in here you claim all kinds of things that just aren't so, but nice try.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 5, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "attempt", in here you claim all kinds of things that just aren't so, but nice try.


I love you too.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 5, 2019)

messy said:


> Can't tell from looking at her, but does she kill cops? Or kids? Is she at a terrorist training center?


I'm gonna go out on a limb and say no.
You best keep biting your pillow just in case.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 5, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Yeah, we dont ride horses into town anymore either.


Classic.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 5, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Yeah, we dont ride horses into town anymore either.


Who doesn't city boy?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 5, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Ah the old "smartest person in the room" attempt, you are most likely a one upper as well.


How would you know Whiskers?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 5, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I'm gonna go out on a limb and say no.
> You best keep biting your pillow just in case.


All it takes is a Maria Butina and you idiots cream your jeans and her the keys. Naive to the core aren't ya?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 5, 2019)

messy said:


> Buncha dead cops?
> 
> Freedom, my friends.
> 
> ...


Poor peaceful New Zealand.  Frīes U grads!  What a deal!


----------



## messy (Apr 5, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I'm gonna go out on a limb and say no.
> You best keep biting your pillow just in case.


Wrong. She is at a terrorist training center.


----------



## messy (Apr 5, 2019)

Hey did you see those shootings of cops and families in Georgia and Arizona this week? Including a 10-year-old girl in a road rage incident?

#Freedom!


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 5, 2019)

messy said:


> Wrong. She is at a terrorist training center.


Who is she terrorizing?
(besides you)


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 5, 2019)

messy said:


> Hey did you see those shootings of cops and families in Georgia and Arizona this week? Including a 10-year-old girl in a road rage incident?
> 
> #Freedom!


Anyone who breaks the law of the land should get the justice they have coming their way.
Its what keeps civilization civilized.


----------



## messy (Apr 5, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Anyone who breaks the law of the land should get the justice they have coming their way.
> Its what keeps civilization civilized.


Nope. Guns are what keep us civilized. Go USA!


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 5, 2019)

messy said:


> Nope. Guns are what keep us civilized. Go USA!


Guns in the hands of law abiding people surely do keep the lid on civilization.
No doubt about it!


----------



## messy (Apr 5, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Guns in the hands of law abiding people surely do keep the lid on civilization.
> No doubt about it!


There’s proof of that every day in England, France, Germany, Sweden, all these places where private citizens don’t routinely have guns. No civilization there. You’re right!
Whereas here? We have cops and kids dying every day from guns...that’s keeping our lid on it. 
#Freedom.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 6, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Anyone who breaks the law of the land should get the justice they have coming their way.
> Its what keeps civilization civilized.


Like Manafort? Flynn? Cohen? O'Reilly? Alex Jones? t?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 6, 2019)

messy said:


> There’s proof of that every day in England, France, Germany, Sweden, all these places where private citizens don’t routinely have guns. No civilization there. You’re right!
> Whereas here? We have cops and kids dying every day from guns...that’s keeping our lid on it.
> #Freedom.


What do all thos countries have in common, besides could ting on us for their security and that involves guns and balls.
You have money and a passport?
Hit the road Jack.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 6, 2019)

messy said:


> There’s proof of that every day in England, France, Germany, Sweden, all these places where private citizens don’t routinely have guns. No civilization there. You’re right!
> Whereas here? We have cops and kids dying every day from guns...that’s keeping our lid on it.
> #Freedom.


If it is so great in those countries, pack up and migrate.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 6, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Like Manafort? Flynn? Cohen? O'Reilly? Alex Jones? t?


Comprehension problems again?
The discussion is regarding guns and law breakers...


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 6, 2019)

messy said:


> There’s proof of that every day in England, France, Germany, Sweden, all these places where private citizens don’t routinely have guns. No civilization there. You’re right!
> Whereas here? We have cops and kids dying every day from guns...that’s keeping our lid on it.
> #Freedom.


England has a history of banning guns.
We dont.
This is why we dont fly the Union Jack in our front yards.

France has a history of bloody revolution.
Stay tuned.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 6, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> England has a history of banning guns.
> We dont.
> This is why we dont fly the Union Jack in our front yards.
> 
> ...


. . . and we have a history of mass shootings.


----------



## messy (Apr 6, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> England has a history of banning guns.
> We dont.
> This is why we dont fly the Union Jack in our front yards.
> 
> ...


“Stay tuned” for what?
Another loon... where do they find you people? You were all in online militias or under a rock until Trump showed up?


----------



## messy (Apr 6, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> If it is so great in those countries, pack up and migrate.


Dead cops and kids. Freedom!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 6, 2019)

messy said:


> “Stay tuned” for what?
> Another loon... where do they find you people? You were all in online militias or under a rock until Trump showed up?


We've always been here, you people are just waking us up.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 6, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> We've always been here, you people are just waking us up.


The sight of Obama woke you up, not any policy, just his appearance . . . we all know how important appearances are to you.


----------



## messy (Apr 6, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The sight of Obama woke you up, not any policy, just his appearance . . . we all know how important appearances are to you.


Ya know I have friends who never gave a shit who was attorney general for 40 years. Then they saw that smooth black Eric Holder with his moustache and all of a sudden the “communist” (i.e. black) AG was bent on destroying the country. So transparent!


----------



## messy (Apr 6, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> We've always been here, you people are just waking us up.


That other wacko says “French have a history of  bloody revolution. Stay tuned.”
I mean, how stupid can you be? It’s not possible to be that dumb and not know it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 6, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The sight of Obama woke you up, not any policy, just his appearance . . . we all know how important appearances are to you.


What ever do you mean?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 6, 2019)

messy said:


> Ya know I have friends who never gave a shit who was attorney general for 40 years. Then they saw that smooth black Eric Holder with his moustache and all of a sudden the “communist” (i.e. black) AG was bent on destroying the country. So transparent!


Liar, you people shit yourself over GW's AG.
Holder is a crooked cocksucker.
Americans died from his fast and furious.
The only AG ever held in contempt I believe.
And there is this,


Marc Rich, presidential pardon: How Eric Holder facilitated the most unjust presidential pardon in American history.
Slate
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://slate.com/news-and-politics/2013/07/marc-rich-presidential-pardon-how-eric-holder-facilitated-the-most-unjust-presidential-pardon-in-american-history.amp&ved=2ahUKEwiPreKjwrzhAhUQEawKHRImCJwQFjAAegQIAxAB&usg=AOvVaw0NESkk2kUQtohlNnSmg3uC&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 6, 2019)

messy said:


> That other wacko says “French have a history of  bloody revolution. Stay tuned.”
> I mean, how stupid can you be? It’s not possible to be that dumb and not know it.


Is it not true?


----------



## messy (Apr 6, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Liar, you people shit yourself over GW's AG.
> Holder is a crooked cocksucker.
> Americans died from his fast and furious.
> The only AG ever held in contempt I believe.
> ...


Nonsense. Same kookiness that had Mueller as a whitey bulger guy. 
Now I’m going back to tune in to the next “French bloody revolution.” I hope it’s televised.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 6, 2019)

messy said:


> Nonsense. Same kookiness that had Mueller as a whitey bulger guy.
> Now I’m going back to tune in to the next “French bloody revolution.” I hope it’s televised.


Haven't the yellow vesters been protesting for months?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 6, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The sight of Obama woke you up, not any policy, just his appearance . . . we all know how important appearances are to you.


Dumbo?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 6, 2019)

messy said:


> That other wacko says “French have a history of  bloody revolution. Stay tuned.”
> I mean, how stupid can you be? It’s not possible to be that dumb and not know it.


Like their hero t they wear stupid like a badge of honor. In here they actually try to out stupid each other . . . hard to who is winning. They all have their own niche in the realm of stupidity. Econ, environ, conspiracy, deviant, grumpy, nonsensical  and stupid idiot . . . all they need is their own Snow White.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 6, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Like their hero t they wear stupid like a badge of honor. In here they actually try to out stupid each other . . . hard to who is winning. They all have their own niche in the realm of stupidity. Econ, environ, conspiracy, deviant, grumpy, nonsensical  and stupid idiot . . . all they need is their own Snow White.


Snowflake Snow White, same same.
You will do just fine.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 7, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Snowflake Snow White, same same.
> You will do just fine.


You are even ignorant of childhood stories.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 7, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Haven't the yellow vesters been protesting for months?


Live feed.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 7, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Like their hero t they wear stupid like a badge of honor. In here they actually try to out stupid each other . . . hard to who is winning. They all have their own niche in the realm of stupidity. Econ, environ, conspiracy, deviant, grumpy, nonsensical  and stupid idiot . . . all they need is their own Snow White.


you tellʻum Whiskets


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 7, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Like their hero t they wear stupid like a badge of honor. In here they actually try to out stupid each other . . . hard to who is winning. They all have their own niche in the realm of stupidity. Econ, environ, conspiracy, deviant, grumpy, nonsensical  and stupid idiot . . . all they need is their own Snow White.


----------



## messy (Apr 7, 2019)

I was thinking about if I was a climatologist and I wanted to get paid.
One side has all the money and wants propaganda and one side survives on shitty academic money and government grants.
So the answer was really obvious.
It would be like a doctor working for the American Cancer Institute or Philip Morris.
If you don’t know how money works, that might not be obvious to you, so I’m not gonna judge. I’m only gonna judge the idiots who think they’re scientists.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 7, 2019)

messy said:


> I was thinking about if I was a climatologist and I wanted to get paid.
> One side has all the money and wants propaganda and one side survives on shitty academic money and government grants.
> So the answer was really obvious.
> It would be like a doctor working for the American Cancer Institute or Philip Morris.
> If you don’t know how money works, that might not be obvious to you, so I’m not gonna judge. I’m only gonna judge the idiots who think they’re scientists.


https://t.co/wMoG8QTPcC


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 7, 2019)

messy said:


> There’s proof of that every day in England, France, Germany, Sweden, all these places where private citizens don’t routinely have guns. No civilization there. You’re right!
> Whereas here? We have cops and kids dying every day from guns...that’s keeping our lid on it.
> #Freedom.


Khan's London: Average of 40 Knife Crimes Every Day
1 hour ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/europe/2019/04/07/khans-london-average-of-40-knife-crimes-every-day/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwjZ29STv77hAhVWqp4KHQ0RCkMQlO8DMAF6BAgIEAk&usg=AOvVaw0zsIgS3x0MrH3C8RkJy0b6&ampcf=1


----------



## messy (Apr 7, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> https://t.co/wMoG8QTPcC


I don’t know how this is relevant but go whistleblower! Rat out fraud and bank $30m!


----------



## messy (Apr 7, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> https://t.co/wMoG8QTPcC


It’s kind of like if I were an “efficiency expert” and I wanted a job that paid well. Would I work for McKinsey or Boston Consulting, or would I work for the federal government? Well, if I had any credentials, it’s obvious isn’t it? 
Same with climate scientists, obviously.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 7, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


>


Your transformation is complete, you post fake stuff all the time now, it's what you do, troll.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 7, 2019)

messy said:


> I was thinking about if I was a climatologist and I wanted to get paid.
> One side has all the money and wants propaganda and one side survives on shitty academic money and government grants.
> So the answer was really obvious.
> It would be like a doctor working for the American Cancer Institute or Philip Morris.
> If you don’t know how money works, that might not be obvious to you, so I’m not gonna judge. I’m only gonna judge the idiots who think they’re scientists.


Fries U, what a deal!!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 7, 2019)

messy said:


> There’s proof of that every day in England, France, Germany, Sweden, all these places where private citizens don’t routinely have guns. No civilization there. You’re right!
> Whereas here? We have cops and kids dying every day from guns...that’s keeping our lid on it.
> #Freedom.


The same can be said about New Zealand.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 7, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> The same can be said about New Zealand.


What can be said? Don't be afraid, just say it. Which way is it in New Zealand?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 7, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What can be said? Don't be afraid, just say it. Which way is it in New Zealand?


Donʻt be afraid to read so you donʻt have to ask Whiskets.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 7, 2019)

messy said:


> I don’t know how this is relevant!


Obvi.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 7, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> https://t.co/wMoG8QTPcC


My daughter got a kick out of this.


----------



## nononono (Apr 7, 2019)

*Buy a gun and stimulate the economy...!*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 7, 2019)




----------



## nononono (Apr 8, 2019)

*If it moves ....kill it.*

*LAPD chief: Officers kill a hostage for 1st time in 13 years*
By MICHAEL BALSAMOJuly 31, 2018

LOS ANGELES (AP) — Dramatic video released Tuesday shows Los Angeles officers fatally shooting a man and the woman he was holding with a knife to her throat, the first of two recent killings of hostages or bystanders as police tried to stop attackers.

Officers opened fire outside a church that helps homeless people after the man began cutting the hostage, police said. Officers fired nearly 20 times on June 16, and the man and woman, both transients, died at the scene.

It was the first time in 13 years that Los Angeles police killed someone they consider an “innocent bystander or hostage.”

“This is another case where officers were forced to make split-second decisions based on the actions of a violent individual,” Police Chief Michel Moore said.

The second such fatal shooting came just five weeks later when police tried to stop an armed man from entering a Trader Joe’s store and fatally shot the supermarket’s assistant manager who was standing nearby.

*Authorities said last week that an officer’s bullet killed Melyda Corado before a man took hostages inside the store on July 21. Moore had defended the officers’ use of deadly force as an attempt to stop what they feared could become a mass shooting.*

The police chief said Tuesday that he was concerned because the average number of rounds fired by officers during shootings had increased last year and the average number of officers involved in those shootings also increased.

The police department will implement a new training program and is exploring how to equip officers with other non-lethal weapons, he said.

In the newly released footage from officers’ body-worn cameras, police spotted a suspect, Guillermo Perez, 32, holding a large knife and a metal folding chair outside the Central Lutheran Church on June 16.

They responded to the church that provides food and support for homeless people after a 911 call reported a man had stabbed his ex-girlfriend. She was taken to the hospital with injuries that were not life-threatening.

“Drop the knife!” an officer repeatedly shouted at Perez, but he ignored the command.

An officer fires several rounds from a bean bag shotgun — which fires a small sack with metal pellets — but Perez appears to use the folding chair to deflect them.

Perez walks backward and approaches a woman, Elizabeth Tollison, who was standing nearby. He dropped the chair and put the knife to her throat.

Witnesses told police that Perez moved the knife in a “sawing motion against her throat and cut her throat,” Cmdr. Alan Hamilton, who leads the unit that investigates police shootings, said in the video.

*Three of the officers then opened fire from their handguns, shooting 18 rounds total. Both Perez and Tollison were killed.*

Moore told reporters that hostages’ lives are a priority and recruits are generally taught to use a “precise head shot.” He said an investigation will look at whether the officers’ actions align with hostage training.




*LAPD should sell tarps, because they are REAL good at cover ups !!!!!!*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 8, 2019)

nononono said:


> *If it moves ....kill it.*
> 
> *LAPD chief: Officers kill a hostage for 1st time in 13 years*
> By MICHAEL BALSAMOJuly 31, 2018
> ...


Why do you hate the police, under certain circumstances? Where is/was your outrage when someone is shot in the back laying on the ground with their hands stretched out away from their body? Or shot dead for a traffic violation? Or murdered in the back of a paddy wagon by being given a "rough ride"? Or shot down in the street and the left laying there for hours for stealing a box of cigars? Or killed for trying to go home while wearing a hoodie? Or shot dead seconds after being approached by police while playing with a squirt gun at the age of 12? You are awful selective about when you are outraged.


----------



## nononono (Apr 8, 2019)

QUOTE="Hüsker Dü, post: 258992, member: 1707"
Why do you hate the police, under certain circumstances?


*A.*Where is/was your outrage when someone is shot in the back laying on 
the ground with their hands stretched out away from their body?

*B.* Or shot dead for a traffic violation? 

*C. *Or murdered in the back of a paddy wagon by being given a "rough ride"? 

*D.* Or shot down in the street and the left laying there for hours for stealing a box of cigars? 

*E. *Or killed for trying to go home while wearing a hoodie? 

*F.* Or shot dead seconds after being approached by police while playing with a squirt gun at the age of 12? 

You are awful selective about when you are outraged.
*Absolutely Not !*
/QUOTE


*Where have I posted that I " Hate " Police ......*

*Shall we go line by line :*

*Explain who YOU are referencing in :*

*A. Thru F.*

*I have a good inkling who they are ....but YOU need to define *
*the individuals.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 8, 2019)

nononono said:


> QUOTE="Hüsker Dü, post: 258992, member: 1707"
> Why do you hate the police, under certain circumstances?
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, just like I thought you prejudice scumbag.


----------



## nononono (Apr 8, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yeah, just like I thought you prejudice scumbag.


*So states the " White " Liberal apologist Racist..... *

*Yeah, just like we knew.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 8, 2019)

nononono said:


> *So states the " White " Liberal apologist Racist..... *
> 
> *Yeah, just like we knew.*


Your history is well documented.


----------



## nononono (Apr 8, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Your history is well documented.



*That is correct...!*

*And ALL fingers point towards YOU !*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 8, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yeah, just like I thought you prejudice scumbag.


Prejudice?


----------



## nononono (Apr 9, 2019)

*Buy a Gun.....Stimulate the economy !*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 10, 2019)

Too funny.

WATCH: No One Had a Problem Watching a Man Get Beaten Up Until He Pulled Out His Gun
https://www.redstate.com/brandon_morse/2019/04/09/watch-no-one-problem-watching-man-get-beaten-pulled-gun/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 10, 2019)

Eric Swalwell Doesn't Like It When You Criticize His Impossible Gun Control Scheme
https://www.redstate.com/sarah-rumpf/2019/04/10/eric-swalwell-doesnt-like-criticize-impossible-gun-control-scheme/


----------



## nononono (Apr 12, 2019)

*Buy Wrist Rockets ....stimulate the economy.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 12, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Buy Wrist Rockets ....stimulate the economy.*


Buy American made, so, in other words, don't buy anything with the trump name on it . . . even the condos were built by foreigners with foreign investors . . . and the golf courses (built and designed by others) are staffed by foreigners (many illegal).


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 13, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Buy American made, so, in other words, don't buy anything with the trump name on it . . . even the condos were built by foreigners with foreign investors . . . and the golf courses (built and designed by others) are staffed by foreigners (many illegal).


Lol! No wonder Fries U rejected you.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 13, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Lol! No wonder Fries U rejected you.


And? Do you enjoy coming off like a mama's boy with an Oedipus complex?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 13, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> And? Do you enjoy coming off like a mama's boy with an Oedipus complex?


Lol!!


----------



## messy (Apr 14, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Lol! No wonder Fries U rejected you.


Of course we didn’t and of course his post was all true.
And of course you wouldn’t know...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 14, 2019)

messy said:


> Of course we didn’t and of course his post was all true.
> And of course you wouldn’t know...


Lol!!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 14, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Eric Swalwell Doesn't Like It When You Criticize His Impossible Gun Control Scheme
> https://www.redstate.com/sarah-rumpf/2019/04/10/eric-swalwell-doesnt-like-criticize-impossible-gun-control-scheme/


Heʻll Nuke you if he doesnʻt like you.


----------



## nononono (Apr 14, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Buy American made, so, in other words, don't buy anything with the trump name on it . . . even the condos were built by foreigners with foreign investors . . . and the golf courses (built and designed by others) are staffed by foreigners (many illegal).


*Make America Great Again........*

*Buy American Guns Ammo......*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 14, 2019)

When you've lost cher.......

Cher: Los Angeles ‘Can’t Take Care of Its Own, How Can It Take Care of’ More Immigrants
4 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/entertainment/2019/04/14/cher-los-angeles-cant-take-care-of-its-own-how-can-it-take-care-of-more-immigrants/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwiv_dOijNHhAhVC0KwKHTGdCeUQlO8DMAB6BAgKEAU&usg=AOvVaw3Snxd7pPYH5CRB2Noqqn7h&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 15, 2019)

_OPINION
The Second Amendment Stories the National Media Fail to Report...or Get Completely Wrong
John R. Lott, Jr.  | April 15, 2019
 









Did you hear about this case? A man went into a dentist’s office, killed a woman, and took aim at others before being wounded by a concealed handgun permit holder. “He raised a gun to shoot me,” said dental hygienist Sabrina Steal.



Even the killer called the permit holder a “hero.” “You all wouldn’t be dealing with me right now if the hero hadn’t stepped in,” he told police after the attack. Sullivan County Sheriff Jeff Cassidy used the same word, perhaps with greater sincerity: “He was a concealed carry permit holder and I’m going to call him a hero today.”

But unless you live in the very Eastern tip of Tennessee, there is no way that you would have heard this story from February. If the permit holder hadn’t been there and many people had been shot, the story would have surely made national headlines.

We almost missed some of the more important details about this case ourselves. The Crime Prevention Research Center, where I am the president, searches for these cases, but once you find a case many times one must read through all the news stories because only one or two news stories might have crucial facts to understanding what happened. Indeed, our research assistant who found this case missed the news stories that contained details on multiple lives being saved.

If people heard more stories like this one, they might get some sense of just how often lives are saved by defensive gun uses. 

Here's another one. Last fall, a masked man immediately opened fire as he entered a McDonald’s restaurant in Birmingham, Alabama. He had shot more than 15 rounds before a permit holder fatally shot him.

_


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 17, 2019)

Feel good story of the day.
https://t.co/lwHD41l9Wl


----------



## Nonononono (Apr 19, 2019)

Is this where one can comment on reducing guns?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 19, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Is this where one can comment on reducing guns?


The conservative viewpoint is that we need more guns and less people.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 19, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Feel good story of the day.
> https://t.co/lwHD41l9Wl


That fucker wouldn't be around if I had 6 shots, 
Fosho.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 19, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The conservative viewpoint is that we need more guns and less people.


More guns and less illegals, refugees, Muslims and libs.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 19, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> That fucker wouldn't be around if I had 6 shots,
> Fosho.


Thank you.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 19, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Thank you.


Don't thank me, thank our founders.
Good thing they didn't have any of you pussyness in their veins.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 19, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Don't thank me, thank our founders.
> Good thing they didn't have any of you pussyness in their veins.


You prove my points over and over again, it's so easy, so thanks for being a hair above a monkey butt.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 20, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> That fucker wouldn't be around if I had 6 shots,
> Fosho.


One shot OO buck shot.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 20, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Is this where one can comment on reducing guns?


First amendment applies here too.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 20, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> One shot OO buck shot.


So you are looking to maim.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 20, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So you are looking to maim.


You spelled "ventilate" wrong.


----------



## espola (Apr 20, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> One shot OO buck shot.


For those who don't trust their aim.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 20, 2019)

espola said:


> For those who don't trust their aim.


Sure,
or maybe an artist who wants to turn the perp into a Jackson Pollock.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 20, 2019)

espola said:


> For those who don't trust their aim.


Or someone who wants to be thorough.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 20, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Or someone who wants to be thorough.


If I gotta defend my home, I dont want the cockroach to move after I shoot it.
Happy Easter.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 20, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> If I gotta defend my home, I dont want the cockroach to move after I shoot it.
> Happy Easter.


Happy Easter.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 20, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Don't thank me, thank our founders.
> Good thing they didn't have any of you pussyness in their veins.


Your fear is weakness.
Caring about others is a strength.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 20, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Your fear is weakness.
> Caring about others is a strength.


I care about everyone, just some more than others.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 20, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You spelled "ventilate" wrong.


Ever seen a shotgun wound? Ventilate is not the word for it. Have you ever hunted or even fired a gun or rifle?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 20, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Ever seen a shotgun wound? Ventilate is not the word for it. Have you ever hunted or even fired a gun or rifle?


Im not going to argue with you.
Here's some tangible info you might be able to process.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 23, 2019)

espola said:


> For those who don't trust their aim.









The US Military love shotguns.
Shotguns are considered by many as the best home defense available.
It's hard to argue otherwise.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 23, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Ever seen a shotgun wound? Ventilate is not the word for it. Have you ever hunted or even fired a gun or rifle?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 23, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> The US Military love shotguns.
> Shotguns are considered by many as the best home defense available.
> It's hard to argue otherwise.


I like something a little shorter for indoors, but yeah. (26 1/2") is California legal.
Hard to beat a 12 gauge for home defense.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 23, 2019)

If I had any guns, or had ever fired any guns,I think a 26-1/2" 12 gauge is what I'd use for home defense.
This in no way suggests that I do, or I have in any way fired or own anything.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 24, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I like something a little shorter for indoors, but yeah. (26 1/2") is California legal.
> Hard to beat a 12 gauge for home defense.


The sound of a shot in the air is usually enough. Rock salt is a good load if you are just wanting to teach a lesson. Problem with any kind of rifle is where you stash it without the possibility of coming home to the sight of your own barrels. A pistol is preferably, if one were of a mind. Just a thought.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 24, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The sound of a shot in the air is usually enough. Rock salt is a good load if you are just wanting to teach a lesson. Problem with any kind of rifle is where you stash it without the possibility of coming home to the sight of your own barrels. A pistol is preferably, if one were of a mind. Just a thought.


While you are shooting in the air the crook is shooting you, dope.
If need to shoot, shoot to kill.
What does "a pistol is preferably" mean?
Just keep using your purse, we are all much safer that way.


----------



## nononono (Apr 24, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Im not going to argue with you.
> Here's some tangible info you might be able to process.



*First of ALL....*

*A. An armed individual's NO means NO.....!*

*If you ignore A. then the default is:*

*B. You are now up against an armed individual.*

*The below third tier is the result of disregarding A. then  B. :*

*C. Either a Hospital trip or the morgue.*

*The bottom line is...*
* " Respect for Private Property. "*
*" Respect for Personal Rights. "*
*" Respect for Civil Liberties "*


*Something Liberals NEED to understand.*


----------



## nononono (Apr 24, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The sound of a shot in the air is usually enough. Rock salt is a good load if you are just wanting to teach a lesson. Problem with any kind of rifle is where you stash it without the possibility of coming home to the sight of your own barrels. A pistol is preferably, if one were of a mind. Just a thought.


*I sure get the impression you're a little nervous for some unsettling reason.*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 24, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The sound of a shot in the air is usually enough.  .


Why put a hole in your roof?
That's just crazy.
You mean, run outside and fire a shot in the air, and then run back in to see if you scared the bad guy away?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 24, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Rock salt is a good load if you are just wanting to teach a lesson. .


You mean you want to maim?
What happens when you blast someone in the face with rock salt from five yards away?
I dont mean to pick on you, rat, but you just jumped all over me for no reason at all, and then you come up with all this crazy shit.


----------



## nononono (Apr 24, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Why put a hole in your roof?
> That's just crazy.
> You mean, run outside and fire a shot in the air, and then run back in to see if you scared the bad guy away?


*Poor Poor Rodent.....*

*Logic  vs " The Rod Buster "*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 24, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You mean you want to maim?
> What happens when you blast someone in the face with rock salt from five yards away?
> I dont mean to pick on you, rat, but you just jumped all over me for no reason at all, and then you come up with all this crazy shit.


Rat just doesn't know when to shut up...like an ignored child that needs to feel pertinent.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 24, 2019)

‘And that’s a wrap’: Florida Supreme Court affirms governor’s right to suspend Sheriff Scott Israel
https://twitchy.com/brettt-3136/2019/04/24/and-thats-a-wrap-florida-supreme-court-affirms-governors-right-to-suspend-sheriff-scott-israel/


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 24, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> While you are shooting in the air the crook is shooting you, dope.
> If need to shoot, shoot to kill.
> What does "a pistol is preferably" mean?
> Just keep using your purse, we are all much safer that way.


You ain't got the sense God gave a cow.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 24, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You mean you want to maim?
> What happens when you blast someone in the face with rock salt from five yards away?
> I dont mean to pick on you, rat, but you just jumped all over me for no reason at all, and then you come up with all this crazy shit.


I guess you don't know much about much do you boy? If you come home and catch someone coming out your front door with your tv and you have a gun under the seat do you kill"em?


----------



## nononono (Apr 24, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You ain't got the sense God gave a cow.



*Actually " Cows " are pretty smart/sensible, unlike the filthy Rodents you *
*portray here on a daily basis........*


----------



## nononono (Apr 24, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I guess you don't know much about much do you boy? If you come home and catch someone coming out your front door with your tv and you have a gun under the seat do you kill"em?


*Why not....*

*Then drag them back in the house and claim assault....the blood trail is from the chase*
*out then back in.....Now what.*

*" Get off my Lawn " !*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 24, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Why put a hole in your roof?
> That's just crazy.
> You mean, run outside and fire a shot in the air, and then run back in to see if you scared the bad guy away?


Your city-slicker is showing.


----------



## nononono (Apr 24, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Your city-slicker is showing.


*Your " Slicker " ain't hidin the pee.....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 26, 2019)

Fuck the UN.


FRI APR 26, 2019 / 2:50 PM EDT
*Trump to pull U.S. out of U.N. arms treaty, heeding NRA*
Roberta Rampton
_INDIANAPOLIS (Reuters) - President Donald Trump on Friday announced at the National Rifle Association's annual meeting that the United States will drop out of an international arms treaty signed in 2013 by then-President Barack Obama but opposed by the NRA and other conservative groups.

Trump told members of the gun lobby that he intends to revoke the status of the United States as a signatory of the Arms Trade Treaty, which was never ratified by the U.S. Senate.

"We're taking our signature back," Trump said to thousands of cheering attendees, many wearing red hats emblazoned with the Republican president's "Make America Great Again" slogan.

_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 26, 2019)

_Here Was The Most Important Line From Trump's NRA-ILA Leadership Forum Speech
Beth Baumann |  @eb454 | April 26, 2019
 



President Donald Trump on Friday addressed attendees at the National Rifle Association's Annual Meeting. During his speech, Trump touted the number of jobs the economy has added, his America First approach and even an end to the UN Arms Trade Treaty.


Trump said one very important line: "In America, we don't worship government. We worship God."

That saying in itself is a direct testament to the policies the Trump administration has pursued. The White House has worked diligently to roll back red tape, rein in illegal immigration, cut welfare fraud and get the American people standing on their own two feet. Instead of relying on the government to provide every single bit of what we have, Americans are standing up and saying "We trust in God to provide for us." 

While we know that God will provide, we also know that there are those who wish to cause us harm. And it's the reason so many of us are fierce defenders of the Second Amendment.

Trump also invited a police officer's wife on stage to tell her personal story about why the Second Amendment is important to her.

"My husband is an officer and works night shift. One night he was at work and my daughter and I were home alone. Someone started banging on the door so hard it broke in two places," the mother recounted. "He demanded that I let him in. I called 911 and went to my room to get the gun. I heard a loud crash and when I came out to the hallway to see he was running towards me with a look in his eyes that I will never forget."


"I shot him twice and held him at gunpoint until the police arrived," she said, as cheers erupted. 

"This event was something that changed my life. I've never been more afraid but I am standing strong and have told my story again and again because, with each person I told, they stood a little taller, knowing that if I could protect myself and my family, that they could too," the woman said. 

According to the woman, the right to keep and bear arms are the reason she's still alive today. Without the ability to protect her and her daughter, she said she might not be here today.
_


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 26, 2019)

Maria Butina, nra, t, Russia.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 26, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Maria Butina, nra, t, Russia.


Did you read what mueller said about her?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 27, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Did you read what mueller said about her?


What did her judge say?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 27, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What did her judge say?


That's what I thought.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 27, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Your city-slicker is showing.


Great example of the ignorance we've come to expect from ratboy...he's walks hand in hand with the likes of AOC.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 29, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Your city-slicker is showing.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 29, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


>


Gee, back when Lindsey Graham had John McCain to make him look like a man.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 29, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Gee, back when Lindsey Graham had John McCain to make him look like a man.


Homophobe.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 29, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Homophobe.


Is that why Lindsey is such a lush? I just thought he was an alcoholic mama's boy. So it appears t knows as well.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 29, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Is that why Lindsey is such a lush? I just thought he was an alcoholic mama's boy. So it appears t knows as well.


I was talking about mcCain.


----------



## nononono (Apr 29, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Is that why Lindsey is such a lush? I just thought he was an alcoholic mama's boy. So it appears t knows as well.


*You recognize the earmarks don't you, you have something you would like to*
*confess about the elderly " gent " that bought you beer on a regular basis when*
*skateboarding as a youth....*
*You DO remember that confession by you don't you....it was quite a disturbing post...*


----------

